# ab 20.07.08 Miriquidi Sonntagsrunde



## Miriquidi (13. Juni 2008)

Jetzt bringen wir endlich Regelmäßigkeit in unsere Angebote. Randon und Olaf haben sich letzten überlegt, doch auf ihrer wöchentlichen gemeinsamen Runde durch den Dunklen Wald noch paar Rider mitzunehmen. Da kam ihnen die Idee sonntags mit euch diese Runde zu drehen. 
Ab dem 20. Juli könnt ihr euch jeden Sonntag mit in die Runde einklinken. Los geht es jeweils 9:00 Uhr am Gasthof Forsthaus in Lengefeld/Vorwerk. 
Sobald mich die beiden in weitere Geheimnisse ihrer glorreichen  Idee eingeweiht haben, gebe ich sie sofort an euch weiter.
Infos: www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de


----------



## Miriquidi (14. Juni 2008)

Was hat den der Typ für Probleme? Naja, wenn er meint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (16. Juni 2008)

Noch mal ich, mein Einwurf beruhte auf einem nunmehr gelöschten Eintrag. Also nicht wundern...


----------



## paulewau (25. Juni 2008)

hallo
kommt am Sonntag (29.06.2008) jemand zur Miriquidi Sonntagsrunde??
Könnten da schon mal eine Runde drehen!! 
Ich fahr auf jeden Fall, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Zur Zeit schüttet es wie aus Eimern, aber bis Sonntag ist noch Zeit.
Treffpunkt am Gasthof Forsthaus in Lengefeld/Vorwerk.


----------



## paulewau (15. Juli 2008)

hi Leute,

möchte euch nochmal an unsere

miriquidi-sonntags-tour

erinnern  

Wer Lust und gute Laune hat, der kommt am 20.07.2008 nach Lengefeld/Vorwerk.


----------



## vampire (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,

hätte große Lust, mitzufahren. Allerdings wird es wohl zeitlich am Sonntag "schwierig". Also von mir ein klares "vielleicht". By the way: Eher Fully oder Hardtail?


----------



## paulewau (16. Juli 2008)

hallo vampire,
danke für dein Interesse an unseren Touren 
Es ist geigendlich egal ob Fully oder Hardtail. Ich fahre jetzt lieber mit dem Fully. 
Wenn es diesen Sonntag nicht klappt, auch nicht so wild. 
Wir wollen ja JEDEN Sonntag was starten.
Also, man sieht sich!!


----------



## vampire (16. Juli 2008)

... also von mir aus sehr gerne. Aber ist doch etwas früh. Würde eigentlich gleich von Großrückerswalde aus über die Brüderhöhe quer durch den Wald zu Euch kommen. Aber bei geschätzter Fahrzeit von ca. 1 h müsste ich doch schon arg früh aufstehen. Na mal schauen. Da ich zur Zeit eh etwas kränkle, wird es sich wohl erst am Wochenende herausstellen. Aber wenn nicht diese Woche, dann nächste!

Man sieht sich


----------



## paulewau (17. Juli 2008)

hallo vampire,
können auch etwas später losmachen,
oder uns auf der "Drei Brüder Höhe" treffen.
Sage mal was dazu!


----------



## Steve Style (17. Juli 2008)

Hi,

die Sonntags-Geschichte ist cool. Diesen Sonntag wird es bei mir (leider) nichts, aber ich werde versuchen, unregelmäßig immer mal mitzufahren.

Viel Spaß und ein fetter  für Euer Engagement


----------



## vampire (17. Juli 2008)

Hi, also wenn wir ab Drei-Brüder-Höhe starten könnten, wäre das super! Dann müsste ich auch nicht soooooo zeitig starten, und Ihr könnt Euch schonmal warm fahren  Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir Eure Tel.-Nr. per PN zukommen lassen, um im Notfall nochmal Rückmeldung geben zu können. Sonst würde ich sagen: Bis Sonntag!

In freudiger Erwartung 
Ciao bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (18. Juli 2008)

Ciao a tutti

oh sorry, hier muss ich ja wieder deutsch sprechen/schreiben. fällt mir zwar nach 3 wochen praktikum in italien etwas schwer, aber wird schon gehen. na auf jeden fall freu ich mich auf viele nette leute, denen ole und ich die up's und down's im miriquidi zeigen dürfen.

an vampire: wir haben als treffpunkt zu den sonntagstouren einen zentralen punkt gewählt der mitten im miriquidi liegt um von da aus unsere touren zu starten. das hat sich sehr gut bewährt, weil die leute ja aus den verschiedensten richtungen kommen.

ansonsten sehen wir uns am sonntag am forsthaus, müssen nur noch petrus um halbwegs schönes wetter bitten.


----------



## vampire (21. Juli 2008)

Tach,

so, da wäre ich wieder  Also die Tour gestern war super  Verstehe nicht, dass da niemand anderes mitfahren wollte. Wie ich vorhin gelesen habe, wurde diese Sonntagsausfahrt als "Enduro" Runde angekündigt wurden. Hätte ich das vor der Tour gelesen, dann hätte ich mich natürlich auch anders vorbereitet/präpariert... Da ich das aber nicht wusste, habe ich natürlich an ein paar glitschigen Stellen Schwäche gezeigt. Ich gebs ja zu. Aber ich verspreche, mich zu bessern...

Also meine Einschätzung nochmal: Wetter war eigentlich perfekt - kein Regen, angenehme Temperaturen. Sehr nette Tourenguides, die den Dunkelwald definitiv besser kennen als ich und auch sehr sehr sehr nette Singletrails in die Tour eingebastelt haben . 
Wir sind vom Forsthaus gestartet, dann Richtung Pockau quer durch den dunklen Wald gerollt (inklusive Fotostops), dann mal ein kurzes Stück auf der Bundesstraße mit den Autos um die Wette gefahren, um dann schön die Trails Rund um Pockau zu genießen. Gleichzeitig wurde von einem Kollege (paulewau) noch ein paar Holzfällarbeiten mit dem Taschenmesser (!) getätigt, so dass die nächsten Biker keinen Grund mehr haben, anzuhalten  Dann folgten wir dem Pockautalweg, um danach wieder einen Hügel zu erklimmen, der auf der anderen Seite bergab bewältigt werden sollte. Um die Schwierigkeit aufgrund fehlenden Gerölls und Wurzeln ein wenig zu steigern, wurde der "Weg" querfeldein gewählt. Für mich überraschend standen wir plötzlich in Hüttengrund, wo wir dann ein Stück der Umgehungsstraße folgten. In Marienberg trennten sich dann die Wege von leader und Gefolge (also mich), da ich beschlossen hatte, zwecks schwachen Fleisches doch lieber die kurze Variante Richtung Heimat zu wählen - und nicht nochmal ca. 1,5 h unterwegs zu sein. So habe ich nur noch einen kleinen Abstecher durch den "Stadtbuuuusch" gemacht und war dann letztendlich nach ca. 5,5 h wieder zu Hause. 

Leider kann ich keine Bilder anbieten - aber ich denke, jeder, der die Miriquidi-Riders kennt, kann sich die gut Runde vorstellen 

Fazit: Ein sehr schöner und gelungener Tag, der unbedingt wiederholt werden sollte!

Also thanks folks  and see you soon,

Ciao


----------



## Randon (23. Juli 2008)

vampire schrieb:


> Tach,
> Wie ich vorhin gelesen habe, wurde diese Sonntagsausfahrt als "Enduro" Runde angekündigt wurden. Hätte ich das vor der Tour gelesen, dann hätte ich mich natürlich auch anders vorbereitet/präpariert...
> 
> hallo vampire, schön dass es dir so gut gefallen hat, war aber auch zu erwarten bei der (leider allgemein in bikerskreisen noch unterschätzten) super location. mit der endurotour hast du übrigens etwas falsch interpretiert. am sonntag das war ne ganz normale miriquidi sonntagsrunde, die wir auf die teilnehmer anpassen, wünsche. die enduro tour haben wir vor 4 wochen gemacht, und werden sie demnächst wiederholen. da geht's im vergleich zur normalen sonntagsrunde sehr viel traillastiger steiler (sowohl bergauf als bergab) und technischer zur sache. und die steht dann auch immer im vorein fest


----------



## Steve Style (23. Juli 2008)

_...da geht's im vergleich zur normalen sonntagsrunde sehr viel traillastiger steiler (sowohl bergauf als bergab) und technischer zur sache. und die steht dann auch immer im vorein fest._

Da will ich aber Bescheid haben. Wenn meine Regierung mir frei gibt, bin ich da wieder am Start. Und diesmal, lieber Radon, mit Joplin-Stütze.


----------



## Miriquidi (23. Juli 2008)

Komm, komm, ich hab deine Regierung kennen gelernt - sie ist top und vielleicht will sie das nächste mal mitfahren. Andere Variante - sie lässt dich das nächste mal zu Hause und fährt alleine mit


----------



## Steve Style (23. Juli 2008)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Komm, komm, ich hab deine Regierung kennen gelernt - sie ist top und vielleicht will sie das nächste mal mitfahren. Andere Variante - sie lässt dich das nächste mal zu Hause und fährt alleine mit



Bei der ersten Variante bin ich dabei - ich würde sie ja jederzeit mitnehmen. Aber über deinen zweiten Vorschlag unterhalten wir uns, wenn ich das nächste Mal bei dir bin vor der Tür.

Du bist mir ja ein Kumpel, mich daheim sitzen zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (24. Juli 2008)

hi steve style, ich bitte doch darum aus meinem nick keine versenderbikemarke zu machen RANDON nicht Radon. hai capito.
na ich hoffe doch, dass du bei der nächsten enduro runde wieder mit dabei bist. habe viel zu erzählen von italien und ich will dich doch auch bischen neidisch machen  bring deine frau einfach mit, nur lass sie nur nicht mit M iriquidi allein, du weißt doch "seinem Latte" (kein grammatikfehler) kann niemand wiederstehen.


----------



## Steve Style (24. Juli 2008)

Randon schrieb:


> hi steve style, ich bitte doch darum aus meinem nick keine versenderbikemarke zu machen RANDON nicht Radon. hai capito.
> na ich hoffe doch, dass du bei der nächsten enduro runde wieder mit dabei bist. habe viel zu erzählen von italien und ich will dich doch auch bischen neidisch machen  bring deine frau einfach mit, nur lass sie nur nicht mit M iriquidi allein, du weißt doch "seinem Latte" (kein grammatikfehler) kann niemand wiederstehen.



... Asche über mein Haupt, dass ich dich (wenn auch unbeabsichtigt) auf eine Stufe mit einem Versender stellte. In der zweiten und dritten Septemberwoche bin ich auch in Italien, wenn auch etwas kürzer wie Herr Praktikant. Sei dir sicher, dass ich mir deine Stories nicht entgehen lassen möchte. Für die Enduro-Runde ist Frau nicht so zu begeistern (wie Frauen so sind, macht sich deutlich schlechter wie sie ist), aber für ne Sonntagsrunde hat sie schon zugesagt. Die nächsten Wochen bekommen wir an den Wochenenden diverse Besuche, so dass ich mal schauen muss, ob es vor dem Urlaub noch passt, aber danach bin ich spätestens wieder bei Euch am Start. 

Danke für den Tipp bezüglich unseres Kollegen Miriquidi. Wenn Frau dabei ist, muss sie halt immer alles komplett mitfahren und darf nur ins Forsthaus wenn ich auch dabei bin. Ne Maßnahme wäre noch, unsere Herdenschutzhündin als Bewachung mitzubringen - an der ist kein Vorbeikommen, wenn die nicht will...


----------



## Randon (25. Juli 2008)

buongiorno steve style, ja italien war soooooooooooo meraviglia, und wenn der herr praktikant glück hat dann fährt er in der 1. septemberwoche auch noch mal eine tour in italien. ach so. hab ein jobangebot als guide für 2009, obwohl ich gar nicht weiß on man das jobangebot nennen kann. job klingt so nach arbeiten müssen, ich war dort zwar jeden tag ca. 12 stunden mit guiden, an bikes schrauben und der gästebetreuung beschäftigt, aber als arbeit habe ich das nicht wirklich empfunden. es war eher eine der besten zeiten in meinem leben. aber mehr beim nächsten treffen.


----------



## Steve Style (28. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank Randon und paulewau,

die Sonntagstour war wieder vom Feinsten. Frau hatte ebenfalls fett Spaß und versteht jetzt auch, warum es mich immer wieder in den Dunkelwald zieht.

Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## paulewau (28. Juli 2008)

Hi, 
vielen Dank für die lobenden Worte. 

Der nächste Sonntag kommt bestimmt! 

Könnte mir gut vorstellen, 
dass es am Sonntag zum Kunnerstein nähe dem Schloss Augustusburg geht.
Aber wer weis ...


----------



## schens (29. Juli 2008)

hallo, 
ich würde ja schon ganz gern mal mit fahren. Allerdings hab ich z.Z. nur ein Santa Cruz VPfree mit über 19 kg. Ist das damit überhaupt zu machen. Wie viele km bzw. Höhenmeter wären denn durchschnittlich zu bewältigen?


----------



## paulewau (30. Juli 2008)

hi schens,
würde uns sehr freuen, wenn du mal mit dabei wärst!
Die Tour können wir an die Leute anpassen, die mitfahren.
Das besprechen wir immer Sonntag`s vor dem Start.
Normal sind so um die 600 bis 800 HM, 
aber ab und an werden es auch mal mehr. 
Wie gesagt, die Touren passen wir an die Teilnehmer an!


----------



## paulewau (30. Juli 2008)

hi leute,
am 03.08.2008 findet in Seiffen der EBM statt.
Das wollen wir nicht verpassen.
Deshalb wollen wir unsere Miriquidi-Sonntags-Tour 
vom Gasthof Forsthaus in Lengefeld/Vorwerk nach Seiffen starten.
Es werden ca. 90km zusammenkommen. 
Also, wie denkt ihr darüber?
Seid ihr dabei!!??


----------



## vampire (30. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen,

wenn Ihr eh nach Seiffen fahren wollt - weshalb nicht gleich noch drei Ründchen wagen? Die 45 km zurück könnt Ihr ja locker ausrollen 

Ich hoffe, man sieht sich


----------



## Randon (31. Juli 2008)

vampire schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> wenn Ihr eh nach Seiffen fahren wollt - weshalb nicht gleich noch drei Ründchen wagen? Die 45 km zurück könnt Ihr ja locker ausrollen
> 
> Ich hoffe, man sieht sich



Ach mein Guter weißt du: wenn wir den Marathon mitfahren bist du doch nur traurig, weil du im Ziel noch 2 weitere Plätze weiter nach hinten rutscht... 

Nee mal Ernst beiseite: bisher hat es immer wenn ich mich in Seiffen regulär (also in der Frist in der man noch keine Nachmeldegebühr zahlen muss) angemeldet habe tierisch geregnet. 100km bei Dauerregen und 8°C sind nicht wirklich prickelnd. Dann ist der Materialverschleiss exorbitant hoch bei Schlamm (2006 habe ich eine Scheibenbremse total geschrottet) und das ist es mir nicht wirklich wert. Wenn die 10Euro Nachmeldegebühr nicht wären oder ich nen Sponsor für die Schäden am Bike und das Startgeld hätte, würde ich (Sonnenschein und mind. 30°C vorausgesetzt) mitfahren.

Ansonsten fahren wir halt NUR hin. Und das wird definitiv die bessere Runde!

tanti saluti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (7. August 2008)

Na hallo,
wer ist den am Sonntag mit dabei? 
Ich häng mich dieses mal auch mit rein. 
Noch hab ich keinen Plan, wo wir hin fahren... 
Wir könnten ja mal die Stülpnergeschichte unter die Räder nehmen, oder?


----------



## Randon (7. August 2008)

Moin mein Guter, biste wieder angekommen (auch mental) in D? Also Stülpnergeschichte klingt ganz gut, ich denke da ist einiges wieder neu auszuschildern, sind noch einige Schäden von Kyrill (Schilder und Markierungen weg. Müssen evt. Werkzeug, Säge und Schilder mitnehmen. Ansonsten hatte ich vorgehabt an der nächsten Endurorunde zu basteln, ich hab da schon so ne Grobvorstellung. Wird auf jeden Fall noch besser als die erste.


----------



## paulewau (7. August 2008)

moin 

ICH  !!


----------



## Miriquidi (8. August 2008)

... Paule, du warst doch immer im Lande hast ja hier deine Verpflichtungen. Da ist nichts mit Ausreisen
Da hat's Randon gut, der will einfach nach Italien abhauen

Sagt mal, was habt ihr den für Sonntag gedacht?
Also, ich hatte die Stülpner Trails im Blick, auch um sie noch mal GPS-technisch zu erfassen.

Randon hat mich grade auf eine Idee gebracht - überlegt mal, vielleicht können wir im Rahmen der Sonntags-Touren einen Teil der Markierungen erneuern. Oder vielleicht wenigstens schauen, wo was neu gemacht werden muss.
Na dann bis die Tage...


----------



## Randon (8. August 2008)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Na dann bis die Tage...



NEE NEE mein Guter. BIS SONNTAG. Ich nehm auf alle Fälle bischen Werkzeug mit (falls ich es nicht wieder auf dem Küchentisch vergesse), und Ole hat eh sein Sägemesser dabei. Du stopfst dir paar Schilder, Hammer usw. in den Rucksack und wo wir dann fahren bereden wir So. früh.
Apropos früh: ändere mal bitte für die Zukunft die Startzeit der Sonntagstouren auf um 10 halb 11. Aber das bereden wir auch am Sonntag.


----------



## Miriquidi (9. August 2008)

...ja ja, dir steckt der Samstagabend noch in den Gliedern wo gehts denn heute Abend hin?
Morgen bleiben wir aber erst mal bei der Startzeit. Ich würde aber auch sagen halb um Zehne ist eine gute Zeit. 
Ist eine gute Idee von dir mit dem Werkzeug und so...
Ich hab auch noch Klebeschilder. Farbe und so nehmen wir aber nicht mit, das mach ich mal mit dem Auto. Die Schablonen und so versauen nur den Klamotten.
Na dann bleib sauber und halt dich senkrecht


----------



## aspire_gt (11. August 2008)

Viele grüße aus Niederwiesa und Euba, hat gestern echt sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit euch, da lernt man mal das Erzgebirge von einer ganz anderen Seite kennen, wenn es mal wieder klappt und uns die Frauen gehen lassen werden wir auf jeden Fall noch mal vorbei kommen. MFG das "Partybus-team"


----------



## paulewau (13. August 2008)

hi,
vielen Dank für die lobenden Worte.
Kommt mal wieder zu uns, 
denn wir haben noch nicht allen "Flow" hier gefunden 
Wir basteln schon an neuen Gemeinheiten ... 
Die Bilder der Tour sind auch online.

Also bis die Tage


----------



## aspire_gt (13. August 2008)

Ach es waren wo Gemeinheiten eingebaut? Ich hoffe nicht das damit das Steak gemeint war, was ich nicht bekommen habe....beim Essen hört der spaß nämlich auf. 
Es war schon angenehm Flowig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (15. August 2008)

...das Bier kam wenigstens ganz flowig daher, oder?
Ich hab gestern mit meinem Ober-Trail-Finder gesprochen, der hat schon wieder brandneue Gemeinheiten. Im Oktober und zur Knecht-Ruprecht-Tour gibts die dann. Und wen ihr ganz lieb seit, auch schon mal eher. Der "Knecht", "Schneidi" und David haben sich wieder bei uns angesagt.


----------



## Miriquidi (18. August 2008)

Mal so ganz nebenbei

DER KNECHT IST DEUTSCHER MEISTER IM DOWNHILL


----------



## paulewau (19. August 2008)

Hallo,
mal so ganz nebenbei:
Am kommenden Sonntag wollen wir wieder eine Tour 
durch den Miriquidi Wald staten.


----------



## Randon (19. August 2008)

Si, questo raggazzo ha ragione. Und da habe ich mir gedacht, diesen Sonntag endlich mal die 2. Endurorunde fahrerisch zusammenzubasteln die mir (gedanklich schon in der Planungsendphase) im Kopf herumspukt. Es könnte also etwas technischer und konditionell härter werden. Aber nur ein bisschen  Spassig wird's in jedem Fall. Was sagt der Onkel Ole dazu? Der muss sich ja schließlich wegen der Trackaufzeichnung mitfreuen.

Natürlich stellen wir die Durchführung dieser Aktion hintenan, wenn Leute kommen die sich Level 5 Mountainbiken (noch) nicht zutrauen und die einfach nur ne schöne entspannte Sonntagsrunde fahren wollen. Da wäre dann der Kunnerstein Richtung Augustusburg im Angebot.

Sagt's und musste wieder an die Arbeit


----------



## paulewau (19. August 2008)

Ja, dass klingt gut. 

Onkel OLE ist mit dabei!!


----------



## Steve Style (19. August 2008)

Hi Ihr Tourguides,

ich kann dieses Wochenende nicht, da wir Besuch bekommen. Der männliche Part ist auch Biker, aber da die am Sonntag abreisen und dann noch 400 km vor sich haben, glaube ich nicht, dass der bis Nachmittag im Dunkelwald die Wege unsicher machen will, um dann eine Stunde zu mir zu fahren und dann noch mal fünf Richtung Heimat. Ich frage ihn mal, aber ich habe da meine Bedenken...

Meine Holde hat erst gestern den 31.08. ins Spiel gebracht. Wird es da auch eine Sonntagsrunde geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (20. August 2008)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Meine Holde hat erst gestern den 31.08. ins Spiel gebracht. Wird es da auch eine Sonntagsrunde geben?



JA, DEFINITIV und wenn sich jemand vorab anmeldet dann sowieso


----------



## Steve Style (21. August 2008)

Hi Randon,

erstklassige Servicementalität die Ihr da an den Tag legt. Frau hatte letztes Mal ne Menge Spaß und möchte daher wieder in den Dunkelwald. Prinzipiell steht unsererseits der 31.08., ich melde mich aber Ende nä. Woche nochmal bei dir, ob nicht doch noch etwas bei uns dazwischen gekommen ist und wann es los geht. 

Ansonsten viel Spaß an diesem Sonntag. Bei der nächsten Enduro-Runde bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder am Start.


PS: Das mit dem Knecht und der Meisterschaft ist sehr gut. Nichts gegen den schwäbischen Ghost-Fahrer, aber a) wird es langweilig und b) ist mir persönlich der Knecht um Längen sympathischer und aus meiner Sicht ist er auch deutlich unverbissener und lockerer


----------



## paulewau (21. August 2008)

moin Steve Style,

schön, dass du wieder da bist.
Hatte dir mal ne Mail gesendet, doch die kam zurück: Postfach voll, oder so.
Kannst ja immer mal auf unsere Seite 
www.miriquidi-sonntags-touren.de
schauen. 
Dort wollen wir immer ein paar Infos bereitstellen 
und natürlich auch die Fotos von den Touren, 
sofern einer ne` Knipse mit hat 
Also bis bald


----------



## Mircwidu (21. August 2008)

Hallo Paulewau,

ich bin demnächst mal wieder in der Heimat (bei Zschopau) und hab mir überlegt vielleicht mal an eurer Tour Teil zu nehmen. Vorraussichtlich das we am 31.08.

Ich hab aber noch ein paar bedenken (will ja keine Behinderung für euch sein )

Ist eure Sonntags Tour eher CC oder Enduro? 
mit weiviel Km ist ca zu Rechnen?

Steht da eher der Spaß oder Kilometerfressen (mit Blick auf die Uhr) auf dem Plan?

Bin halt Hobby Biker der sich als Fit bezeichnen will aber Technisch vielleicht Trails bis S2 fährt hab es lieber etwas weniger verblockt.

würde mich freuen wenn es Trotzdem funst.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Randon (21. August 2008)

Buongiorno XC01 Biker,

ich bin mal so frech und antworte an Paulewaus Stelle. Bei unseren Touren muss keiner Angst haben konditionell oder fahrtechnisch überfordert zu sein.  Wir versuchen uns den Wünschen der Mitfahrer anzupassen und guiden in der regel zu zweit, können also an haarigen Stellen die Tour mal kurz trennen. Das ganze soll schließlich Spass machen. Heizen auf Waldautobahnen gibt es bei uns aber definitiv nicht, wenn wir darauf mal Bock haben machen wir Startnummer ans Bike und fahren Rennen.

Also ich denke mal wir sehen uns dann am 31.08.


----------



## paulewau (21. August 2008)

hi XC01_Biker,

schön, dass du dich mal meldest,
aber Bedenken brauchst du keine zu haben, wir lassen keinen zurück!
Bei unseren Touren steht der Spaß an erster Stelle. 
Wir passen die Touren individuell an die Leute an die mitfahren.
Dies besprechen wir vor dem Start. 
Wenn es einmal zu haarig wird, gibt es immer noch einen anderen Weg, 
die Stelle zu umfahren und wenn es nicht zu fahren geht, 
wird auch mal geschoben.
Komm mal vorbei und du wirst auch deinen Spaß haben!


----------



## paulewau (21. August 2008)

Randon ist immer frech!


----------



## Steve Style (21. August 2008)

paulewau schrieb:


> moin Steve Style,
> 
> 
> Hatte dir mal ne Mail gesendet, doch die kam zurück: Postfach voll, oder so.



Hi paulewau,

wie das halt so ist, kaum hat man etwas weniger Zeit, schon ist der elektronische Briefkasten voll mit Liebesbriefen, Heiratsanträgen und sonstigen Sympatiebekundungen.  Als glücklich verheirateter Mann habe ich natürlich alles umgehend gelöscht und nun ist auch wieder für die Zukunft Platz.

Die Homepage ist wirklich ansprechend geworden, allerdings will es mir nicht gelingen auf alle Seiten zu gelangen. Ich sehe zwar das Menü, aber manche Bereiche kann ich nicht öffnen? Hat das irgendwas mit dem Members-Bereich zu tun? Ich kann dir bei Interesse gerne mal einen Screenshot schicken, wie die Anzeige bei mir auf dem Monitor ist.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf den übernächsten Sonntag: Auf die leckeren Touren die Ihr immer zusammenstellt, auf Euch als ausgesprochen angenehme Zeitgenossen und nicht zuletzt auf die tolle Natur die Ihr da vor der Haustür habt.

So long


----------



## Mircwidu (21. August 2008)

Na das klingt doch mal super. So wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. 

Ich bin bei uns im Erzgebirge auch schon 70km touren gefahern mit ein paar Trails aber ich hatte ja keine Ahnung wie schnell ihr fahrt.

Wo und wann (Uhrzeit) wäre denn treffpunkt?
Wie schauts mit Verpflegung aus?
Muss ich da welche mitnehmen oder fahren wir nicht so lange?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Randon (21. August 2008)

paulewau schrieb:


> Randon ist immer frech!



Der darf das ja auch

@ Robert

1. Treffpunkt ist immer am Forsthaus Frenzel in Lengefeld/Vorwerk so ab 9.30 damit wir ca. 10.00 losfahren können. 
(Bei Thomas, dem Wirt und seines Zeichens Miriquidi Trailmaster, kannst du dir ein leckeres Frühstück schmecken lassen wenn du rechtzeitig vor Start dort bist)

2. Verpflegung in Riegelform dabei zu haben ist in keinem Fall verkehrt, es gibt aber auch einige Kneipen die wir ansteuern können. Getränke in ausreichender Menge hat man als Tourenmountainbiker sowieso dabei!

Und hinterher (da freu ich mich persönlich immer sehr drauf) gibt's beim Thomas den besten Latte macchiato nördlich des Brenners. Das ist nicht nur so ein Spruch sondern stand schon in der Bike Sport News.

Ich hoffe dass ich deine Fragen erstmal soweit beantworten konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (21. August 2008)

so nun hab ich doch noch eine Frage.

gibts in dem Gasthof auch die Miriquidi Flyer? weil ich mich in der drauffolgenden Woche vielleicht mal mit den touren beschäftigen möchte.

ist der Anfang nun 9:00 oder 9:30 weil weiter vorn ja anderes steht.


Freu mich drauf.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Randon (21. August 2008)

natürlich gibt´s da die flyer, der wirt ist wie schon gesagt der trailmaster, d.h. er hat die miriquidi trails erfunden!!! oder besser gesagt die ausschilderung derselben.

start ist ca. 10.00 uhr, treffpunkt ab 9.30! 9.00 war vielen leuten zu zeitig (mir ehrlich gesagt auch und ich muss jedesmal hin  ) und deshalb haben wir die zeit geändert


----------



## aspire_gt (21. August 2008)

Schönen guten Abend.Was ist denn nun am Sonntag geplant?Enduro?was gibt's denn da für "Systemvoraussetzungen"? Lukas fing an das da prodektoren empfehlenswert wären.


----------



## paulewau (22. August 2008)

hallo nach chemnitz,
was wir diesen Sonntag für eine Tour fahren, 
das kannst du mitentscheiden.
Prodektoren brauchen wir eigendlich nicht. 
Wollen ja nur eine "gemütliche" Runde durch den dunklen Wald drehen,
ein paar Trails, Auf - und Abfahrten sind natürlich auch dabei, 
aber dafür reicht eine normale MTB Ausrüstung.
Lies auch mal, was Randon gestern Robert geschrieben hat.
Du kannst auch mal auf unserer Internetseite gehen,
dort sind ein paar Bilder online, da siehst du, was die Leute für "Systemvoraussetzungen" haben.
Also, man sieht sich ...


----------



## Randon (22. August 2008)

aspire_gt schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend.Was ist denn nun am Sonntag geplant?Enduro?was gibt's denn da für "Systemvoraussetzungen"? Lukas fing an das da prodektoren empfehlenswert wären.



Die Protektoren kannst du dann mitbringen, wenn wir Randons 2. Miriquidi-Enduro-Sonntagsrunde veranstalten. Dann werden wir aber aus Sicherheitsgründen auch nicht jeden, und vor allem nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Leuten mitnehmen. Also nur Biker mit einem hohen Konditions-und Fahrtechniklevel. Das wird nämlich etwas spezieller. Wie gesagt die Planung ist geistig schon fast abgeschlossen, wir müssen sie nur noch mal im ganzen vorher abfahren. Sonst kann es sein die Runde wird zu hart. Das ist mir bei der Planung der ersten passiert. 56km 2300hm das ganze wirklich tricky bergab und sehr steil bergauf - ich war ziemlich alle - und ich denke ich habe nicht wirklich ein Konditionsdefizit.


----------



## Steve Style (22. August 2008)

Randon schrieb:


> Die Protektoren kannst du dann mitbringen, wenn wir Randons 2. Miriquidi-Enduro-Sonntagsrunde veranstalten. Dann werden wir aber aus Sicherheitsgründen auch nicht jeden, und vor allem nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Leuten mitnehmen.



Erster!!!

Ich möchte mich hiermit anmelden (sofern Euer Gnaden mich mitnimmt...). Wenn schon früher nicht in der Schule der Erste, dann wenigstens im Alter und in der Freizeit.

...außerdem rieche ich so gerne das verbrannte Gummi von deinen Contis, wenn Du die Berge hochheizt und ich vergeblich versuche am Hinterrad zu bleiben.


----------



## Randon (25. August 2008)

ja mein bester, dich nehme ich mit. wegen dir hab ich keine sorgen. ich will nur vermeiden, dass sich evt. jemand unötig in gefahr begibt bzw. total gefrustet ist weil er jeden berg hoch und runter schieben muss. und davon wird es viele geben. die enduro tour soll ja auch etwas spezieller sein als die normalen sonntagstouren.


----------



## Steve Style (25. August 2008)

Vielen Dank Randon, die Woche ist gerettet.

Bis hoffentlich Sonntag.


----------



## Randon (26. August 2008)

Hi Steve Style: ich hoffe du hast jetzt nix falsch verstanden: kommenden Sonntag fahren wir eine ganz normale Miriquidi-Sonntagstour. Du wolltest doch auch deine holde Gattin mitbringen und es haben sich noch paar andere Leute angemeldet. Ich hab dafür so ne schöne Panorama Sightseeing Tour geplant. Ole kann leider nicht mit, seine Frau hat betrieblich was vor und er hat Babydienst. Müsst ihr also mit mir Vorlieb nehmen. 

Randons 2. Miriquidi-Enduro-Sonntagsrunde wird vorraussichtlich Mitte Ende September stattfinden, das sollte nur ne Vorankündigung sein. Man sagt ja Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. Obwohl ich persönlich lieber die Dinge tue als daran zu denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (26. August 2008)

Hi Randon,

ich habe dich schon richtig verstanden. Diesen Sonntag schöne Panorama-Tour (klingt gut) mit Gattin und nach Ankündigung im September Enduro-Tour.

Ich komme erst am 21.09. aus Ligurien zurück. D. h. wenn die Enduro-Tour Mitte September wäre, müsste ich sehr traurig sein. Daher wäre mir persönlich (nachvollziehbarer Weise) Ende September lieber...aber ich werde mich meinem Schicksale fügen...

PS: Auch meine Meinung - live und mitten drin, satt Hirnkino ist 1000 Mal besser.


----------



## Randon (27. August 2008)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Ich komme erst am 21.09. aus Ligurien zurück.



wird in der terminplanung berücksichtigt


----------



## Steve Style (28. August 2008)

Randon schrieb:


> wird in der terminplanung berücksichtigt



...weiß ich wirklich zu schätzen, danke.


----------



## dkc-live (28. August 2008)

wie lang sind die sonntagsrunden weil ich müsste 30 km zu euch radeln ^^


----------



## Randon (28. August 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wie lang sind die sonntagsrunden weil ich müsste 30 km zu euch radeln ^^



schau mal auf unserer website, da ist die vorankündigung für kommenden sonntag. ich denke das könnten schon 45km werden. wirst du jetzt selber einschätzen müssen ob 105km (45 + 30 +30) am tag ok für dich sind.

gute nachrichten für sonntag: die prognose sagt spätsommerliches, sonniges wetter voraus


----------



## Mircwidu (1. September 2008)

So nach dem ich gestern mal an der Sonntasgsrunde Teil genommen habe kann ich es jedem nur empfehlen 

Hat Super viel Spaß gemacht und es wurde auch auf die individuellen Fahrer ein wenig Rücksicht genommen.

War bestimmt nicht das letzte mal das ich dabei war.

Kann jedem nur empfehlen mal an der Runde Teilzunehmen.


Gruß
Robert

der nun seinen nächsten Sonntag mal planen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (1. September 2008)

ja, hier ist's wohl wirklich besser als an der isar langzuradeln 

ich muss aber auch mal sagen: ihr wart gestern eine sehr angenehme truppe, alle ungefähr auf dem gleichen konditionslevel und mit freude dabei wenn's mal etwas trickreicher und steiler geworden ist. hat mir echt total spass gemacht euch zu guiden.

also bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## dkc-live (1. September 2008)

105 geht ja noch ^^ ich radle am mittwoch 130 von leipzig nach freiberg und am donnerstag wieder zurück. ich würd sowiso erst ab oktober mitbiken.


----------



## Long John (1. September 2008)

Ich würd auch ganz gern mal mitfahren bei Gelegenheit. Stimmt´s DKC? Oktober ist gut. Du hast doch n Auto, oder. 

Ps: Tubeles wieder i.O.?

Wie sieht denn eure Trailbeschaffenheit aus? Würde mich aber noch mal genau melden wann es dann wird. Kehrt Ihr danach noch ein.

Stellt doch mal ein paar Fotos von Euren Touren hier mit rein, dass man sich ein Bild machen kann.

MfG und auf Bald Andreas


----------



## paulewau (1. September 2008)

hi Long John,
Fotos kannst du auf unerer Page ansehen.
Hier im Board habe ich auch welche.
Klick mal bei meinem Benutzername auf den Link "Fotos".
Dort kannst du mal sehen, was wir zur MEK Quer Tour so gemacht haben.

Es würde uns freuen, wenn du mal an einer
*Miriquidi-Sonntags-Tour*
teilnemen würdest!


----------



## Randon (3. September 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn eure Trailbeschaffenheit aus? Würde mich aber noch mal genau melden wann es dann wird. Kehrt Ihr danach noch ein.



die trailbeschaffenheit ist anpassbar, es sieht also so aus, dass wir versuchen auf die mitfahrer einzugehen. da wir meistens 2 guides sind (paulewau und meine wenigkeit) haben wir auch die möglichkeit auf gruppen einzugehen die, bezogen auf konditionelle und fahrtechnische fähigkeiten, nicht ganz so homogen sind. so können wir z.b. die gruppe an sehr technischen/steilen passagen kurz trennen. es muss also keiner angst haben überfordert zu werden bzw. keinen spass zu haben und sich zu langweilen. in der regel sind die miriquiditouren sehr traillastig und richtiges mountainbiken. forstautobahnfahren oder sinnloses asphaltradeln versuchen wir zu vermeiden.

einkehren nach der tour ist schon fast pflicht, es sei denn man will den leckeren latte macchiato und guten hausgemachten kuchen im forsthaus verpassen. gute deftige sachen haben die da natürlich auch. und falls jemand unterwegs am hungerast zu nagen droht: normalerweise ist irgendeine kneipe immer in der nähe.

also bis dahin


----------



## paulewau (3. September 2008)

hallo,
bald ist es wieder Wochenende und die nächste

Miriquidi-Sonntags-Tour steht an. 

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir diesmal das Zschopautal 
zwischen Zschopau und Wolkenstein, linke und rechte Seite erfahren.
Vieleicht kann unser Randon mal was dazu posten.


----------



## Ma_St (3. September 2008)

Nachdem ich am letzten Sonntag auch mal an der Miriquidi Sonntagsrunde teilgenommen hab, kann ich sagen die Tour war einfach nur klasse! Die Strecke war sehr abwechslungsreich mit sehr vielen Trails und schönen Abfahrten.

Wer nicht nur über Waldautobahnen fahren und mal ein Stück vom "dunklen Wald" kennenlernen will, dem kann man nur empfehlen mal an einem Sonntag mitzufahren. 

Wird sicher nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, dass ich mitgefahren bin.

Viele Grüße aus Freiberg
Matthias


----------



## Randon (4. September 2008)

paulewau schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir diesmal das Zschopautal
> zwischen Zschopau und Wolkenstein, linke und rechte Seite erfahren.
> Vieleicht kann unser Randon mal was dazu posten.



kann er wohl 
ja das wäre eine möglichkeit. oder wir fahren richtung augustusburg kunnerstein. was man auch machen könnte wäre dem gbm einen besuch abstatten, also richtung geyer ehrenfriedersdorf. kommt ganz auf die lust und laune der mitfahrer an, wir sind da flexibel


----------



## Mircwidu (5. September 2008)

Sagt mal wollte denn nicht der eine, mit dem Hardtail, die Bilder hier rein stellen von der letzten Tour?
Habt ihr dazu schion irgend was gehört?

Würd mich schon mal interessieren wie mein Gesicht so Angstverzehrt aussieht :-D

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Randon (5. September 2008)

du meinst ja wohl doch eher breit grinsend wegen der wunderschönen abfahrt...

wegen der bilder weiß ich nix, kenn ja noch nicht mal alle namen von denen die bisher mit uns mitgefahren sind. aber namen sind eh schall und rauch, hauptsache happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (6. September 2008)

Hi Randon, du musst dich mal mit Jim zusammen tun, der hat eine wunderschöne Endurorunde zusammengestellt. Die findest du aber nicht ohne Scout. 
Ich erzähls dir morgen mal. Ich morgen Nachmittag mal live vor Ort, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt und wenn mich der Ed nicht wieder ärgert... Ok, der Ed ist ja schon Kult in der Szene, den musst du mal live erlebt haben, sonst warst du nicht im Dunklen Wald Du kennst ihn ja...


----------



## spirello (7. September 2008)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Sagt mal wollte denn nicht der eine, mit dem Hardtail, die Bilder hier rein stellen von der letzten Tour?
> Habt ihr dazu schion irgend was gehört?



Hallo hier ist der Hardtailfahrer, leider hatte meine Kamera an dem Tag nicht die beste Form, hier die 3 Bilder, die man noch einigermaßern verwerten kann. 
Ansonsten war die Tour Spitze, ich komme gern wieder. Auch die Mischung zwischen Trails und Landschaft war sehr gelungen.


----------



## Miriquidi (8. September 2008)

...ist doch ein schönes Ding, der Trail dort, oder? Und das ist längst noch nicht alles... wir machen selbst Knecht, Schneidi und David Schatzki glücklich
Für alle, die noch nicht bei uns im dunklen Wald unterwegs waren - so was findet ihr nur mit uns als Guides. Es gibt Dinge, die werden wir nie veröffentlichen, paar kleine Geheimisse muss man schon haben


----------



## dkc-live (8. September 2008)

schaut auf jedenfall sehr nice aus. wie lang geht so ne runde 2.5 std? ich werde versuchen im oktober mal mitzufahren. (oder findet die dann nicht mehr statt)


----------



## paulewau (9. September 2008)

hallo dkc-live,
die runde stellen wir nach bedarf zusammen.
wie ihr es wünscht.    
2.5 std oder mehr oder weniger.
wir haben vor, die wöchendlichen Miriquidi-Sonntags-Touren 
auch im oktober durchzuziehen.
aber es kommt immer auf das wetter an.
wir haben auf unerer page eine telefonische hotline, 
da kannst du kurz vor der tour fragen,
ob diese startet.

Bis bald, wir sehen uns!


----------



## Randon (10. September 2008)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Ok, der Ed ist ja schon Kult in der Szene, den musst du mal live erlebt haben, sonst warst du nicht im Dunklen Wald Du kennst ihn ja...



@ trailmaster: ich hab da so eine idee für den ED. wie wär's wenn wir ihm zu seinem geburtstag die Chantal organisieren. ich denke die löst das problem mit ihren argumenten ziemlich souverain. und ich denke es gibt schlimmeres als beim kommen zu gehen...

@ all: letzten sonntag hatten wir eine premiere. der jüngste teilnehmer der sonntagstouren mit gerade mal 13 jahren. aber langsam war der nicht! jetzt können wir wirklich behaupten die sonntagstouren sind etwas für jeden mountainbiker, von 13 - 57, in diesem altersbereich sind die teilnehmer bis jetzt gewesen, und spass gemacht hat's bisher jedem.


----------



## Randon (10. September 2008)

Vorankündigung: am *27.09*. und am *05.10.* finden *KEINE* normalen Miriquidi-sonntags-touren statt. Die Gründe hierfür will ich gern erläutern. 
*1.* den 27.09. habe ich, wie vor geraumer Zeit angekündigt und versprochen, jetzt als Termin für Randons 2. SonntagsEnduro festgesetzt. Das ganze findet zwar auch im Rahmen der Miriquidi-sonntags-touren statt, die Strecke ist aber von uns im Vorraus festgelegt und deutlich anspruchsvoller an die fahrtechnischen und konditionellen Fähigkeiten der Teilnehmer. Leider kann ich noch keine genauen Daten zu Kilometern und Höhenmetern bekannt geben, die Tour ist zwar komplett geplant aber ich hatte noch keine Zeit sie im Stück abzufahren. Hoffe am Samstag kommen wir dazu. In jedem Fall wird diese Tour etwas für Biker sein, die gerne etwas technischer, steiler und trickreicher den Berg runter fahren, sich aber auch vor schwierigen Uphills nicht fürchten. Also Miriquidi-Mountainbiken pur. Eine genaue Info dazu werde ich demnächst hier posten.


*2.* aus der Miriquidi-sonntags-tour vom 05.10 machen wir eine Samstagstour am 04.10. Mit dabei sein werden bekannte Namen aus der Bikeszene (z.B: der amtierende deutsche Meister im Downhill), die an diesem Wochenende im Forsthaus Frenzel zu Gast sind. Wer also Lust hat, während einer Tour zwanglos mit Profis zu plaudern und sich vielleicht einige Tricks abzuschauen, ist herzlich dazu eingeladen. Nähere Infos gibts unter miriquidi-bike-trails.de


----------



## Mircwidu (10. September 2008)

@Randon

du weißt ja ungefähr wie ich bin vom Technischen und der Fitness her.
Würdest du mir bei der Enduro Runde eher abraten mit zu fahren oder ist das zu schaffen.

Weil wenn ja. Würde ich vielleicht überlegen an dem WE wieder nach Hause zu fahren und das Rad mit einzupacken.
Muss aber erst mal schauen wie die weitere Plannung ausschaut.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Randon (16. September 2008)

@ robert

ich bin am wochenende die endurotour 2x fast identisch gefahren. am samstag richtig um die genaue streckenlänge und die fahrzeit zu wissen. es sind 47km ich habe fast 4stunden gebraucht. am sonntag das ganze gleich noch mal, weil einer dabei war, dessen nichte am 27.09. heiratet und er deshalb zur endurorunde am 28.09. (sorry ich hatte mich da verschrieben) nicht mitfahren kann. wir haben am ende etwas abgekürzt und waren von 10.15 - 16.15 unterwegs. also etwaaaas länger. haben aber auch unterwegs pausen bei nem dorffest und zum was essen gemacht. 

ob du dir die tour also zutraust solltest du selber realistisch einschätzen, es wird auf jeden fall einen ganzen zacken anspruchsvoller als die sonntagstour die du schon mitgefahren bist. vom fahrtechnischen würde ich keine probleme bei dir sehen, und wenn du genug zu essen mitnimmst denke ich du schaffst es auch konditionell. und im notfall könnte ole mit dir den kürzesten weg zum forsthaus zurückfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (20. September 2008)

...hier, ihr Freude des Indernaturundimwaldverrücktradfahrens, was läuft am Sonntag? Wo gehts hin?
Also, ich bin nicht mit dabei, aber wenn ihr Lust habt mach ich euch ne Latte am Nachmittag...


----------



## checkb (24. September 2008)

Bitte 2 x auf die Liste schreiben wenn noch Platz ist am Sonntag.

checkb


----------



## Randon (24. September 2008)

@ checkb

kommenden sonntag machen wir die 2. Endurotour dieses Jahr, siehe

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358769

wenn das deine art des mountainbikens ist, halten wir gerne 2 plätze frei für dich.


----------



## Mircwidu (24. September 2008)

Hallo Randon,

ich kann Sonntag leider nicht mit fahren. Ist zu viel dazwischen gekommen.
Hoffe aber das ich es dieses Jahr noch einmal schaffe bei einer normalen Runde dabei zu sein.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Long John (24. September 2008)

@Checkb: Hättest du noch n plätzel ggf. frei und könntest mich in Leipzig auflesen und ggf. wieder mit zurücknehmen? Wollte da eigentlich auch hin und mit.CX-Fahrer meinte Ihr würdet immer mit nen T5 unterwgs sein.


----------



## checkb (24. September 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> @Checkb: Hättest du noch n plätzel ggf. frei und könntest mich in Leipzig auflesen und ggf. wieder mit zurücknehmen? Wollte da eigentlich auch hin und mit.CX-Fahrer meinte Ihr würdet immer mit nen T5 unterwgs sein.



Leipzig ist leider für uns ein grosser Umweg, wir fahren über Dresden.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (24. September 2008)

Hi,
wer auch mal an einem Samstag mit fahren will, kann das am 18.10. machen. Da kommt David mit seinen Leuten aus Oschatz vorbei. Die Sonntagstour wird es aber trotzdem geben, oder Randon? 
Infos unter www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de
Wer noch mehr wissen will und nichts verpassen will, schreibt sich mal ins Newsletter ein. Da gibts dann auch immer mal paar Insider-Tipps.


----------



## Randon (25. September 2008)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer auch mal an einem Samstag mit fahren will, kann das am 18.10. machen. Da kommt David mit seinen Leuten aus Oschatz vorbei. Die Sonntagstour wird es aber trotzdem geben, oder Randon?



Logisch, ich brauch doch meinen latte machiato von dir.


----------



## Miriquidi (26. September 2008)

Soll ich dir die Latte machen, oder hättest du es lieber, wenn sich Anna um deine Latte kümmert...


----------



## Randon (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,

Wie schon vorangekündigt machen wir diesen Sonntag eine Miriquidi interne Veranstaltung. An diesem Wochenende werden illustre Gäste im Miriquidi-Headquarter Forsthaus Frenzel anwesend sein. Unter anderem der amtierende deutsche Meister im Downhill *André Wagenknecht* sowie nicht weniger bekannte und berühmte Abfahrtsspezialistinnen und spezialisten wie* Antje Kramer, David Schatzki, Frank Schneider* um nur einige zu nennen. Auch aus dem CC-Lager haben sich berühmte Namen angekündigt. Deshalb findet dann auch keine Sonntagstour statt. Wer auf eine schöne Tour am Wochenende dennoch nicht verzichten kann und will der sei herzlich einen Tag vorher zu uns eingeladen. Für Samstag haben wir uns schon eine schöne Tour ausgedacht. Da wird in Olbernhau der *Freeridepark* eröffnet, wir fahren hin und schauen uns das ganze mal an. Viele unserer Gäste werden bei dieser Tour dabei sein ( sie sind seit langem begeisterte Rider der Miriquidi-trails) und werden sicherlich den Park in Olbernhau testen. Es gibt also was zu sehen. Wer will darf sicher auch selbst mal dort fahren, das entsprechende Können und Mut vorausgesetzt.

Wie gesagt ihr seid herzlich dazu eingeladen, treffen zum Tourstart ist wie immer 9:30 Uhr am Forsthaus Frenzel die Streckenlänge beträgt insgesamt ca. 40-45km. Einige knackige Passagen sind wie üblich auch eingebaut. In Olbernhau besteht die Möglichkeit sich was zu essen und zu trinken zu kaufen, Kneippen, Imbiss und Supermärkte sind in der Nähe des Freerideparkes.

Ich denke wir sehen uns Samstag


----------



## Miriquidi (2. Oktober 2008)

...tu mal nicht so hoch stabeln, noch sind sie nicht da. Mal abwarten was wird...


----------



## Miriquidi (7. Oktober 2008)

Na Grüsse, also hier wurde doch nicht zu hoch gestabelt, es waren alle da. Auch Manni Stromberg, Uwe Buchholz, Lutz Baumgärtel und noch paar mehr haben sich die Ehre gegeben Die Leute sind am Sonntag ne geile Runde gefahren. Insgesamt waren fast 40 Leute im Wald. Ichglaub es hat allen gefallen. Ich geb demnächst noch paar Infos unter www.miriquidi-bike-trails raus.
Was läuft den diesen Sonntag? Am Forsthaus starten paar Dresdner unter Führung der Seiffner Trailsscouts Simon und Stefan. Das sind die Herausgeber des Miriquidi Bike Trails Tourenführers. Den gibts auch im Forsthaus zu kaufen.
Na dann haut rein...


----------



## MTB Boy (7. Oktober 2008)

Na Hallo! Schade das ich am Sonntag nicht dabei sein konnte .War bestimmt GEIL! Hatte aber andere Verpflichtungen gegenüber meines Hauptsponsors (Mein Vater)
Habe mich in Neudorf an Sonnabend und in Apolda am Sonntag "Sportlich " betätigt.Freue mich aber schon auf Sonntag zu Eurer Runde.Bis dann und:Steh nicht still.Vorwärts ist Überall.


----------



## Buschey (7. Oktober 2008)

jo, war super !!!
Hier paar Impressionen...







































 mmh... weiß zwar noch nicht - wie der Spaß mit den Bilder anhängen  - hier so richtig klappt aber etwas größer gibt es sie hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/124785


Mfg Joerg


----------



## Randon (8. Oktober 2008)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Na Grüsse, also hier wurde doch nicht zu hoch gestabelt, es waren alle da. Auch Manni Stromberg, Uwe Buchholz, Lutz Baumgärtel und noch paar mehr haben sich die Ehre gegeben



hab ich etwa schon mal hochgestapelt... bin ja eher für das understatement verantwortlich. hab übrigens gern mein ganzes wochenende im dienste des forsthauses verbracht.



Miriquidi schrieb:


> Was läuft den diesen Sonntag? Am Forsthaus starten paar Dresdner unter Führung der Seiffner Trailsscouts Simon und Stefan.



ich dachte bisher immer ole und ich sind die sonntagstourenführer und habe deshalb eine schöne zschopautaltrailrunde im angebot. mal sehen was das wird.

@miriquidi: haste schon was geklärt wegen dem preis beim GPS gerät für mich? Je eher desto gut, wir müssen dringend mehr touren aufzeichnen um die leute darauf vorzubereiten. ist immer ganz gut wenn man vorher paar eckdaten und ein höhenprofil sieht.


----------



## Miriquidi (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
kannst ja erstmal mein GPS in meinem Dienste nutzen. Ich kümmer mich drum.
Die beiden haben das schon länger geplant. Da kommt ein ganzer Bikeladen aus DD. Ich weis auch nicht genau, wenn die los düsen. Bist bestimmt auch heute unterwegs, so wie ich dich kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. Oktober 2008)

Na ihr.. 

will mich auch mal zu Wort melden!Die Veranstaltung am Sonntag war richtig geil-bin ohne Defekt und Blesuren durch gekommen! Ich hoffe das demnächst noch mehr Bilder erscheinen, vielleicht sogar ein Artikel in der Rider!Also wer auch Bock auf solche Trails hat, nichts wie her in den Dunklen Wald!

Bin die ersten 3 Prüfungen heute ganze 2 mal abgefahren und hab noch paar KM ran gehangen.Es war einfach bloß geil.........


----------



## Gonso T.Fraktur (8. Oktober 2008)

Olla`,

fands auch "saugeil" oder wie Onkel Ed sagen würde: "Es muss spritzen!"
@miriquidi: sag bescheid sobald die Bilder von Thiemes, bzw. dem Konafahrer eintreffen.

Ach, da war doch noch was. Was mach ich mit einem Conti? Hulahub? 
Komm am WE mal vorbei, vielleicht hast du noch nen 2ten den man kostengünstig
erwerben kann.

Sonnige Grüße aus N,

Gonso


----------



## Randon (9. Oktober 2008)

Gonso T.Fraktur schrieb:


> Olla`,
> 
> fands auch "saugeil" oder wie Onkel Ed sagen würde: "Es muss spritzen!"



Das hätte er noch 5 minuten länger gesagt, dann hätte es wirklich gespritzt. Nämlich dann wenn er in den Teich gefallen wäre...

@miriquidi: frag mal Simon oder Stefan ob die irgenwas definitiv geplant haben. Sonst hätte ich eine wirklich traumhafte Trailrunde (ca 70% Singletrail). Nicht heftig, sondern mit schön viel Flooooooooow. Die sollen sich mal bei mir melden, meine HandyNr. darfst du ihnen weitergeben.


----------



## Miriquidi (9. Oktober 2008)

@ Gonso
Hab da noch was für dich, bis dahin kannst ja was für die Hüfte tun
Mit zwei Reifen spritz es dann nicht nur am Grill, sondern auch im Wald. Glaub aber dass das dem Ed egal ist
Bilder von Thimes hab ich schon, kommst mal auf ein Bierchen ran. Bring mal Werner mit, damit der sieht was er verpasst hat.
Ich sammle grade noch paar Stimmen über die Veranstaltung ein...
@ Randon
Die hamm die Runde schon zusammen. Kannst dich ja trotzdem mal mit ihnen unterhalten. Hab gestern mal Ole geschrieben, sein kind ist krank, hat irgendeinen Virus aufgeschnappt.


----------



## Randon (10. Oktober 2008)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal Ole geschrieben, sein kind ist krank, hat irgendeinen Virus aufgeschnappt.



weiss ich schon, klingt nicht gut. hat auch die nächsten sonntagstouren. ist hoffentlich nix ernstes. na muss ich wohl vorerst mal allein guiden, schade.

falls S+S sich am sonntag nicht dazu überreden lassen, mach ich die trailtour alleine und zeichne sie mit dem garmin auf. wir müssen das echt forcieren und endlich mal einen datenpool anlegen. hab in letzter zeit oft gemerkt, dass sich die leute besser auf die touren einstellen können, wenn sie mehr infos als "es sind ungefähr 45km" haben. vor allem ein höhenprofil ist imm er ganz hilfreich. du weisst was das heisst: kümmer dich, ich brauch dringend meinen eigenen Garmin!


----------



## Randon (10. Oktober 2008)

@Miriquidi: wegen meinem grip müssen wir auch noch mal reden, der hat im dienste der sonntagstouren und des FHF doch sehr gelitten...


----------



## Miriquidi (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Randon
wenn de scheen lieb bist...


----------



## Randon (13. Oktober 2008)

40 leute bei der sonntagstour  damit hätten wir wirklich nicht gerechnet.  nicht mal bei dem schönen wetter. zum glück waren wir 4 guides, sonst wäre das etwas schwierig geworden.

@miriquidi: respekt für deine leistung an herd und zapfanlage, bei so einer masse an hungrigen leuten die ruhe zu bewahren - da gehört echt was dazu.
besonders wenn dann noch andere leute (die schon nach erde riechen) denken sie müssen dich beleidigend von der seite anquatschen. also ich an deiner stelle hätte wahrscheinlich anders reagiert als "ich wünsche ihnen noch einen schönen tag". echt mein respekt dafür


----------



## dkc-live (13. Oktober 2008)

puhhh soviele, dann könnt ihr ja froh sein, dass ich nich auch noch gekommen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (23. Oktober 2008)

Moin, moin, was ist den diesen Sonntag geplant?
@Randon
Ich hab was für dich rum liegen, diese Woche kam ein Päckchen aus Korbach


----------



## BlindGuardian (23. Oktober 2008)

schade, dass ihr immer so früh fahrt. aus leipzig koennt ich erst um 11 mitm zug in rauenstein sonntags sein. das letzte wochenende hat so viel spass gemacht 

gruß, marcel


----------



## Randon (24. Oktober 2008)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Moin, moin, was ist den diesen Sonntag geplant?
> @Randon
> Ich hab was für dich rum liegen, diese Woche kam ein Päckchen aus Korbach



Buongiorno mein Freund Th.
das finde ich aber sehr schön, dass mein anderer Freund Th. aus Hessen an mich denkt. Da krieg ich endlich wieder den vollen Grip...

..und kann den zur Sonntagsrunde gleich mal ausgiebig testen. Wobei wir gleich beim Thema wären. Ich hab mir eine schöne sehr traillastige Runde durch das Zschopautal ausgedacht. Das werden so ca. 40 - 45km sein. Streckencharakteristik ist eher auf die Suche nach dem Flow ausgerichtet, extreme Sachen sind nicht dabei, ich würde sagen Level 3 bei Fahrtechnik und Kondition. Die ganze Tour ist mit einigen Kilometern Forstweg zum Warmfahren vorneweg und Akklimatisieren hinterher, aber sonst ca. 70% Trails. Mit dabei ist auch ein Trail, der das Zeug hat zu einem meiner Lieblingstrails zu werden. Diesen Trail hat ein Freund erst vor kurzem gefunden. Ich war sofort begeistert. Der hat wirklich richtig Flow, keine gemeinen Überaschungen, ist sehr schnell fahrbar macht aber auch gemütlich gefahren Spass, einfach ca. 4km Trailsurfen pur  Den darf man sich einfach nicht entgehen lassen!

@BlindGuardian: Leider müssen wir so zeitig starten, ab jetzt sowieso da die Tage immer kürzer werden. Sonst kommen wir ins Dunkle und ich bin absolut kein Fan von Nightrides. Die Natur braucht auch ihre Auszeit vom Menschen. Aber kleiner Tipp für dich: komm einfach schon Samstag Abend. Eine Übernachtung mit Frühstück bei Thomas ist wirklich sehr preis- und empfehlenswert. Und dann ist halb 10 kein Problem mehr.

PS: Denkt bitte an die ZEITUMSTELLUNG dieses Wochende! Nicht dass ihr eine Stunde warten müsst.


----------



## BlindGuardian (24. Oktober 2008)

yo ist mir klar. und das die unterbringung bei thomas erste sahne ist, das hab ich letztes we schon geniessen dürfen  dieses jahr wirds aber wohl nix mehr, aber naechstes jahr dann, zur vorbereitung auf umbrien. wobei thore schon wieder am zaudern ist, die sau 

gruß


----------



## ire0 (24. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

wollte eigentlich letzten Freitag im Forsthaus einschlagen. Aber meine Fraundinn war krank und so musste ich meinen Sohn in Schach halten!

Ist die sonntägliche Trail-Runde auch was fürn Hardtail??

Alex


----------



## Randon (24. Oktober 2008)

BlindGuardian schrieb:


> yo ist mir klar. und das die unterbringung bei thomas erste sahne ist, das hab ich letztes we schon geniessen dürfen  dieses jahr wirds aber wohl nix mehr, aber naechstes jahr dann, zur vorbereitung auf umbrien. wobei thore schon wieder am zaudern ist, die sau
> 
> gruß



ich lese ja wohl jetzt hoffentlich nicht richtig. was gibt's denn da zu zaudern. glaub mir er würde es wirklich zutiefst bereuen nicht dahin zu fahren. ich kann euch versprechen: es wird für euch traumhaft da! die landschaft, das biken, die villa, die menschen und ihre feste... ich jedenfalls war damals sofort total begeistert. ich denke wir sehen uns 2009 dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (24. Oktober 2008)

ire0 schrieb:


> ist Die Sonntägliche Trail-runde Auch Was Fürn Hardtail??
> 
> Alex



Definitiv!


----------



## BlindGuardian (24. Oktober 2008)

Randon schrieb:


> ich lese ja wohl jetzt hoffentlich nicht richtig. was gibt's denn da zu zaudern. glaub mir er würde es wirklich zutiefst bereuen nicht dahin zu fahren. ich kann euch versprechen: es wird für euch traumhaft da! die landschaft, das biken, die villa, die menschen und ihre feste... ich jedenfalls war damals sofort total begeistert. ich denke wir sehen uns 2009 dort!



ja ich glaube das ist bei ihm eher ein monetäres zaudern. ist halt so mit kind, tüv usw. wie gut dass ich die probleme nicht hab  ich komm definitiv, und wenn ich mit dem zug komme


----------



## dkc-live (26. Oktober 2008)

so die freiberger sind jetzt auch wieder heim! wär toll wenn ihr uns die bilder und videos  zukommen lassen könntet!

dkc (ät) dkc-live (punkt) de

edit hab jetzt geduscht gegessen und ein bier geschlüft ...

mann mann sind meine beine zerschrammt...


----------



## Miriquidi (29. Oktober 2008)

Morschn, na Randon, wie siehts aus, was ist dein Plan für Sonntag? Das Wetter soll ja bis dahin auch wieder besser werden...


----------



## Randon (29. Oktober 2008)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Morschn, na Randon, wie siehts aus, was ist dein Plan für Sonntag? Das Wetter soll ja bis dahin auch wieder besser werden...



Das kommt auf die Leute an die mitfahren. Bei der Gelegenheit mach ich doch gleich mal die Ankündigung: Da wir jetzt Winterzeit haben, und das Wetter teilweise nicht wirklich zum Biken taugt, machen wir die Sonntagstouren bis zum Anfang der Sommerzeit nur auf Anmeldung. Keine Angst die Touren bleiben kostenlos. Ich möchte nur sicher gehen, dass ich die 10km Anfahrt nicht umsonst mache-vor allem bei schlechtem Wetter.

Also: Anmeldung für die Sonntagstouren ab sofort unter 0172/3567646. Das ist die Nr. von Thomas, dem Forsthauswirt. Er gibt mir dann Bescheid. Da könnt ihr auch gleich loswerden wie weit und welches Level ihr fahren wollt.

Na dann bis Sonntag, aber bitte anmelden, denn ohne Anmeldung wird kein Guide da sein!


----------



## Buschey (5. November 2008)

Gibt es am Sonntag ne Tour?
Wetter sollte ja passen _  http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006211

Buschey


----------



## Randon (6. November 2008)

Buschey schrieb:


> Gibt es am Sonntag ne Tour?
> 
> Buschey



Ja, wenn du dich bei Thomas anmeldest, wie etwas weiter oben beschrieben.


----------



## Buschey (6. November 2008)

Schon vesucht-war auch gestern mal oben-ist aber bis 1?.11 geschlossen...


----------



## Randon (6. November 2008)

ruf mich am samstag mal an wegen der sonntagstour, ich schick dir meine nr. per PN


----------



## Miriquidi (6. November 2008)

Hi,
jo ich hab mich mal paar Tage ausgeklinkt. Bis 11.11. is zu bei mir. Kann aber am Sonntag auch nicht mitfahren - hab die Kidis bei mir und die gehen nun mal vor.
Nächstes Jahr hab ich dann mehr Zeit, da legen wir dann noch ein Scheitel an...
Na dann viel Spass am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (18. November 2008)

Mahlzeit, gibts morgen vielleicht eine Feiertagsrunde und wie siehts den am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Randon (20. November 2008)

Ja, ich habe gestern eine Feiertagsrunde gedreht. Auf meinem speziellen Winterbike: Singlespeed, keine Bremsen, Hinterreifen von Conti in gelb...
ihr versteht!? Nee Spaß hat's nicht wirklich gemacht, aber auf der Rolle kommt man wenigstens zu Sachen die sonst liegenbleiben wie z.B.: Italienisch lernen, Roam, Collective und ähnliche DVD's schauen...

Und für das Wochenende ist ja Wintereinbruch angesagt, wird also wahrscheinlich nix mit Sonntagsrunde. Das soll aber jetzt nicht heißen, dass wir nicht fahren im Winter und bei Schnee! *Auch dann gibt es Sonntagsrunden!* Es macht nämlich einen Heidenspass durch Pulverschnee zu driften. Aber wie gesagt bis zum Anfang der Sommerzeit nur auf Anmeldung.

PS: am Freitag ist Stammtisch, das macht auch Spass


----------



## Miriquidi (20. November 2008)

Hi, da kommt ihr am Freitag erstmal auf eine Stammtischrunde im Forsthaus vorbei. Ich geb euch noch paar Infos über die Aktionen im nächsten Jahr. Bikefestival in Riva del Garda (Randon, unseren Italiener, nehmen wir als Sprachguide mit), Megavalanche Alpes de Huez, etc. Hab noch mehr Ideen....


----------



## Steve Style (21. November 2008)

Randon schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe gestern eine Feiertagsrunde gedreht. Auf meinem speziellen Winterbike: Singlespeed, keine Bremsen, Hinterreifen von Conti in gelb...



Kann bitte einer der Eingeborenen vor Ort dem Herren mal die Rolle abnehmen! Der muss weiß Gott nicht auch noch im Winter auf dem Bock sitzen. Wenn unser lieber Random den ganzen Winter aussetzt und der Rest fleißig auf der Rolle strampelt, dann besteht die Möglichkeit, dass wir auch mal was anderes wie seinen Conti-Reifen vom Hinterrad zu sehen bekommen...


----------



## Randon (24. November 2008)

@Steve Style: mir nimmt keiner die Rolle weg! Außerdem mach ich das doch nicht weil der Beinumfang größer werden soll, sondern damit der Bauchumfang nicht größer wird. Und bei einer der letzten Touren konnte mir einer mit nem Carbonhardtail bergauf leicht davonfahren. Ja ich weiß 14 Enduro-kg sind deutlich schwerer zu bewegen als 10 Hardtail kg, mich stört es trotzdem, vor allem weil der so ein 50kg Wicht war. Wo kommt da nur der Power her. (Ist alles nicht ganz so ernst gemeint)

Wo war denn der Herr letzten Freitag? Wollte er nicht zum Stammtisch kommen? Hat er Angst vor dem bisschen Schnee gehabt? 
Schade, hätte mich gefreut euch mal weider zu sehen. War nämlich auch der letzte Stammtisch im Forsthaus. Ab nächstes Jahr ist unser Headquarter in Marienberg, von dort starten dann auch die Touren, aber dazu später mehr.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus, Lust auf schöne Biketouren im Schnee. Das macht einen Heidenspass und verbessert deutlich die Fahrtechnik. Ich bin jedenfalls schnell dafür zu begeistern, meldet euch an.


----------



## MTB Boy (24. November 2008)

Hi .Bin auf jedenfall dabei wenn ihr fahrt .Melde mich noch mal per SMS bei dir Randon. Wäre super wenn wir wieder zusammen starten an der Silberstraße.


----------



## MTBBrian (24. November 2008)

Ich hoffe es gibt ne halbwegs anspruchsvolle und alkoholgeschwängerte knecht ruprecht-tour, da kann dann wirklich jeder unter beweis stellen, was er drauf hat!
wann is start?


----------



## Buschey (24. November 2008)

Starten darf aber nur jeder der das Spiel bis ins Ziel schafft 

Randon fängt an...


----------



## Steve Style (25. November 2008)

Randon schrieb:


> @Steve Style: mir nimmt keiner die Rolle weg! Außerdem mach ich das doch nicht weil der Beinumfang größer werden soll, sondern damit der Bauchumfang nicht größer wird. Und bei einer der letzten Touren konnte mir einer mit nem Carbonhardtail bergauf leicht davonfahren. Ja ich weiß 14 Enduro-kg sind deutlich schwerer zu bewegen als 10 Hardtail kg, mich stört es trotzdem, vor allem weil der so ein 50kg Wicht war. Wo kommt da nur der Power her. (Ist alles nicht ganz so ernst gemeint)



Du hast überhaupt keinen Bauchansatz, daher halte ich das Argument mit der Rolle zwecks Bauchumfang für eine Schutzbehauptung...

Ich habe auch noch aus vergangenen Tagen, als ich gelegentlich mit engen Lycra-Sachen in der Menge und mit Blick auf den Pulsmesser durch die Lande fuhr, ein 10kg Titan-Hardtail. Wäre ja mal ne Überlegung damit aufzukreuzen und schauen ob ich wenigstens am Hinterrad bleibe. Allerdings bitte ich mit den 1,9er Reifen um Forstautobahnen, da ich mich auf den üblichen Strecken im Miriquidi damit vermutlich nur bedingt wohl fühlen würde.



Randon schrieb:


> Wo war denn der Herr letzten Freitag? Wollte er nicht zum Stammtisch kommen? Hat er Angst vor dem bisschen Schnee gehabt?
> Schade, hätte mich gefreut euch mal weider zu sehen. War nämlich auch der letzte Stammtisch im Forsthaus. Ab nächstes Jahr ist unser Headquarter in Marienberg, von dort starten dann auch die Touren, aber dazu später mehr.
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus, Lust auf schöne Biketouren im Schnee. Das macht einen Heidenspass und verbessert deutlich die Fahrtechnik. Ich bin jedenfalls schnell dafür zu begeistern, meldet euch an.



Frau ist momentan beruflich (zu) viel unterwegs und auch bei mir hat die Jahresendrallye eingesetzt. Genug gejammert, sagen wir wie es war, wir waren einfach zu platt und haben unsere Ärsche, nachdem wir noch ne Stunde mit dem Hund durch den Wald gestapft sind und es schon nach sechs Uhr war, nicht mehr hoch bekommen.

Zeit ist leider momentan Mangelware, dann geht es in drei Wochen erst mal zum Schneebrettrutschen nach Ösiland. In der Ferienwohnung wäre meines Wissens nach sogar noch ein Platz frei, wie wäre es denn mit Alternativprogramm, Randon? Da würdest du aber die Knecht-Ruprecht Tour verpassen und das wird vermutlich nicht gehen, alter Bike-Addict, stimmt`s?

Ich liebe Schnee und daher ist es mir egal ob ich mit Moped, Bike, Board oder was auch immer darin rumtollen kann. Es sei dir hiermit angedroht, dass wir/ich auf jeden Fall noch bezüglich einer netten Schneerunde im neuen Jahr auf dich zukommen werden!

Bezüglich der Headquarterverlegung müsst ihr mal was verlauten lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (25. November 2008)

Buschey schrieb:


> Starten darf aber nur jeder der das Spiel bis ins Ziel schafft
> 
> Randon fängt an...



Coole Idee, da gewinnt die Formulierung, "_den Randon machen wir mal platt_" eine ganz neue Dimension...


----------



## Randon (25. November 2008)

@Steve Style: Danke für die Einladung zum Alternativprogramm, würde ich sogar gerne annehmen, ist mir nur leider mangels fehlendem Equipment nicht möglich. Und im Moment brauche ich meine wenige Kohle für Sachen die mir jobtechnisch für nächstes Jahr wichtiger sind: ein neues GPS, evt. auch ein Navi für die vierädrige Blechkiste etc. So 100%tig kenne ich mich nämlich noch nicht aus in den abgelegensten Winkeln Italiens-was sich aber bald ändern wird.

Nee im Ernst, würde wirklich gern bisschen auf dem Rutschbrettchen surfen mit euch. Vielleicht such ich mir ja auch demnächst einen Winterüberbrückungsjob in nem Skigebiet in Austria, Italia oder in der Schwüz. Für 2009/2010 werd ich den sowieso brauchen.

PS: bei dem Spiel würde ich definitiv als erster starten, ich bin bei Spielen ein notorischer Schummler! Wahrscheinlich hätte ich gar nix getrunken, falls doch: auch da kann man trixen.


----------



## dkc-live (25. November 2008)

so ein kleiner tip zum sparen: wenn du ein neueres nokia hast kann man für kleines geld und ein wenig geschummle ein vollwertiges navi draus machen


----------



## Randon (25. November 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> so ein kleiner tip zum sparen: wenn du ein neueres nokia hast kann man für kleines geld und ein wenig geschummle ein vollwertiges navi draus machen



@dkc-live: gutgemeinter Tipp mit dem Handy, aber nein danke. Ich brauche das GPS nächstes Jahr jeden Tag als MTB Guide, es wird also definitiv viel Dreck und Wasser abbekommen, und ich muss mich 100%tig darauf verlassen können. Nicht wirklich ein Job für ein Nokia Handy. Da zieh ich mir einen Garmin vor! Und der ist mit 429 Euro nicht mal teurer als ein neues Handy (ich hab Prepaid und leg mir auch keinen Vertrag mehr zu).

Wie sieht´s bei euch wieder mal mit einer Miriquidi Runde aus? Da müsstet ihr aber wahrscheinlich dann doch mal mit dem Auto anreisen, die gesalzenen Straßen von FG hierher machen das Bike nicht besser. Ich hoffe ich seh euch bald mal wieder hier-spätestens aber am 27.12. zur Knecht Ruprecht Tour.


----------



## dkc-live (25. November 2008)

naja is zur zeit scheiß kalt  jo hat zwar spikes aber ich nicht. auto ham wa nicht 
vllt mit dem zug... aber samstag is party, nächste woche hat meine freundin geburtstag muss mal schauen


----------



## BlindGuardian (25. November 2008)

@randon
halte mal ausschau bei ebay. ich hab dort vor 3 wochen ein nagelneues garmin edge 705 für 280 geschossen. man kommt auf jedenfall guenstiger weg als bei amazon und co. und die nötigen karten bekommt man auch auf andere wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (26. November 2008)

BlindGuardian schrieb:


> @randon
> halte mal ausschau bei ebay. ich hab dort vor 3 wochen ein nagelneues garmin edge 705 für 280 geschossen. man kommt auf jedenfall guenstiger weg als bei amazon und co. und die nötigen karten bekommt man auch auf andere wege



Ich weiß leider noch nicht mal welches ich will. Schwanke noch zwischen Oregon 300, Colorado 300, Edge 705 oder Vista Hcx. Aber die Frage stelle ich demnächst mal den GPS Experten in diesem Forum. Bisher habe ich ja nocht nicht wirklich die Erfahrung mit den Dingern. Die paar Touren mit Leihgeräten sind mir als Kaufentscheidungsgrundlage zu wenig.

Wie sieht's bei dir aus: kommst du zur Knecht Ruprecht Tour am 27.12? Letzte Gelegenheit für einen Besuch beim Thomas im Forsthauses, ab nächstes Jahr neue Location.


----------



## Mircwidu (26. November 2008)

Tach zusammen,

wie Spät wär denn die Knecht Ruprecht Tour?
Vielleicht lässt sich mal wieder was einrichten.

Wieso wechselt ihr die Location? Wird es nächstes Jahr mit den Touren weiter gehen wenn du Randon nächstes Jahr als Guid arbeitest?

Aso ich hatte mich mal bei eurem Newsletter angemeldet. Bestimmt schon 2 Monate her. Habt ihr seid dem keine Mails versand oder passt da was nicht?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## BlindGuardian (26. November 2008)

Randon schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider noch nicht mal welches ich will. Schwanke noch zwischen Oregon 300, Colorado 300, Edge 705 oder Vista Hcx. Aber die Frage stelle ich demnächst mal den GPS Experten in diesem Forum. Bisher habe ich ja nocht nicht wirklich die Erfahrung mit den Dingern. Die paar Touren mit Leihgeräten sind mir als Kaufentscheidungsgrundlage zu wenig.
> 
> Wie sieht's bei dir aus: kommst du zur Knecht Ruprecht Tour am 27.12? Letzte Gelegenheit für einen Besuch beim Thomas im Forsthauses, ab nächstes Jahr neue Location.



ich kann dir das Edge 705 halt echt empfehlen. ist im gegensatz zu den anderen 3 ein kompletter ersatz fuer nen fahrradcomputer. also neben den mapping funktionen hat er auch alles, was ein fahrradcomputer sonst macht. inkl allerlei fitnessfunktionen, also herzfrequenz messer uä. das ding ist sehr handlich und leicht, knapp 100g. es passt bei mir perfekt an den vorderbau. halterung etc ist dabei und sitzt sehr fest. bei den anderen wirst du basteln müssen. wie gesagt ich kann es echt empfehlen.

am 27.12. kann ich leider nicht, da habe ich frühschicht. schade, dass es danach nicht mehr bei thomas ist. vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses jahr noch zu einer sonntagstour.


----------



## Randon (28. November 2008)

die fahrradfunktionen sind mir eher zweitrangig, navifunktionen bedienbarkeit und robustheit sind prämissen. der edge kann nicht genug wegpunkte machen, da sind vista, oregon und colorado besser!


----------



## Miriquidi (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
am Ende dieses Jahres könnt ihr mal eure Sonntagsrunde auf Samstag verlegen, nähmlich auf den 27.12. da startet an gleichem Ort, wie die Sonntagstouren, die Knecht Ruprecht Tour. die gibts nun schon seit 6 Jahren und wir sind jedes mal gefahren!!! Einmal haben wir bissel mehr geschoben. Was solls, mit schön Glühwein vor der Tour ist alles zu ertragen.


----------



## Randon (4. Dezember 2008)

@ Miriquidi: Moin mein Guter, ich denke die Knecht Ruprecht Tour sollten wir nochmal separat ankündigen, damit es auch andere Leute lesen. Wie sieht's mit der Strecke aus, kümmert sich Jim drum? Ich könnt's auch machen bzw. mit Jim zusammen. Vielleicht komm ich am WE mal rüber zu dir den Garmin abholen und die Gebruiksanwiizing dazu. wir müssen uns verstärkt um die Sache kümmern, hab schon Track-Anfragen erhalten.


----------



## Miriquidi (6. Dezember 2008)

Nu Grüße Randon, du lebst noch, noch nicht eingefroren
Schau mal im Forum, da gibts zum Thema was. 
Jim ist mit dabei, hast du seine Daten?


----------



## Steve Style (31. Dezember 2008)

So Leute,

das Jahr neigt sich (bekanntermaßen) dem Ende zu, daher möchte ich allen netten Geländeradfahrern und besonders den Machern Miriquidi, Randon, Ole, Jim, Marcel, Stefan etc. die ich im Dunkelwald kennenlernen durfte, ein gesundes, sturzfreies, singletrail-, enduro-, höhenmeter- und kilometerreiches Jahr 2009 wünschen.

Heute ist nicht alle Tage  ich komm wieder, keine Frage.

Der "Zwickauer"


----------



## Miriquidi (20. Januar 2009)

Nu Grüsse mei Randon, wie sieht es den mit den Sonntagstouren aus? Der Schnee schmilzt und die Trails sind wieder nutzbar.
Ich muss das wissen, weil ich noch bissel trainieren muss, der Winter hat seine Spuren an meinem Körper hinterlassen....
Kannst ja zum Stammtisch mal was dazu erzählen...
Wie ich dich kenn, bist du doch bestimmt schon mit dem Rad unterwegs, nor?


----------



## Miriquidi (22. Januar 2009)

Randon bist du in Winterschlaf verfallen?
Hoffe ja, ich seh dich zum Stammtisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (22. Januar 2009)

Steve Style schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> das Jahr neigt sich (bekanntermaßen) dem Ende zu, daher möchte ich allen netten Geländeradfahrern und besonders den Machern Miriquidi, Randon, Ole, Jim, Marcel, Stefan etc. die ich im Dunkelwald kennenlernen durfte, ein gesundes, sturzfreies, singletrail-, enduro-, höhenmeter- und kilometerreiches Jahr 2009 wünschen.
> 
> ...



Hier mal was anderes, hast du Bock mit zum Megavalanche zu fahren, wär doch auch was für dich?
Nu dann bis die Tage mal...


----------



## Randon (23. Januar 2009)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Nu Grüsse mei Randon, wie sieht es den mit den Sonntagstouren aus? Der Schnee schmilzt und die Trails sind wieder nutzbar.
> Ich muss das wissen, weil ich noch bissel trainieren muss, der Winter hat seine Spuren an meinem Körper hinterlassen....
> Kannst ja zum Stammtisch mal was dazu erzählen...
> Wie ich dich kenn, bist du doch bestimmt schon mit dem Rad unterwegs, nor?



ich bin immer mit dem rad unterwegs, zur zeit aber nur auf der rolle. bei dem wetter fahr ich doch nicht draußen. mir macht das ja nix aus, aber die bikes reagieren so verdammt zickig auf das salz und im wald ist der schnee zum fahren leider zu tief. glaub mir ich habs versucht, da schiebt man mehr als man fährt. und wenn ich spazieren gehen will nehm ich kein bike mit...


----------



## Miriquidi (23. Januar 2009)

...ich war gestern mitn Rad unterwegs aber auf der Straße mit meim neuen Spielzeug


----------



## dkc-live (23. Januar 2009)

is bei euch viel schnee? bei uns hier unten gar net. im sommer werden wir vllt öfter mal vorbeischauen, dann aber mit auto


----------



## Miriquidi (24. Januar 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> is bei euch viel schnee? bei uns hier unten gar net. im sommer werden wir vllt öfter mal vorbeischauen, dann aber mit auto



Hi, kommt drauf an in welcher Höhenlage. Ganz oben liegt reichlich und unten ist noch vieles im Wald vereist. Macht noch nicht wirklich Spass im Wald. Straßen sind frei aber mit viel Salz...
Nu dann bis die Tage mal...


----------



## dkc-live (25. Januar 2009)

da hät ich schon längst spikes


----------



## Randon (10. Februar 2009)

die spikes nützen aber auch nur was wenn, durchgängig eis und schnee sind. ansonsten fährst du dir die teueren teile nur lustig funkend ab.

wie sieht´s eigentlich aus, hat jemand lust auf wintertouren? das macht nämlich auch spass!


----------



## MTB Boy (20. Februar 2009)

Wann wird endlich Frühling ?? Will endlich wieder in den Busch. Freue mich schon auf die Touren mit Euch?


----------



## Miriquidi (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich jetz so raus guck,glaub ich der Frühling fällt aus hab aber heute im Radio gehört am 1. März solls los gehen. Am 28. sollt ja der Ol'men'sRide starten, wird wohl nichts werden. Warten wir mal ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBBrian (23. Februar 2009)

Randon schrieb:


> die spikes nützen aber auch nur was wenn, durchgängig eis und schnee sind. ansonsten fährst du dir die teueren teile nur lustig funkend ab.



erzähl doch nicht sonen quatsch! ich kann auch im sommer mit spikes im wald fahren, ohne dass ich sie mir "lustig funkend" abfahre!


----------



## Randon (24. Februar 2009)

MTBBrian schrieb:


> erzähl doch nicht sonen quatsch! ich kann auch im sommer mit spikes im wald fahren, ohne dass ich sie mir "lustig funkend" abfahre!



Dann fehlen dir vielleicht paar Watt in den Beinen... ich hab's jedenfalls schon mal (im Winter) versucht und es hat auf den freien Stellen eines hartgefrorenen steinigen Forstweges und Asphaltstücken (ja bei uns gibt es  sogar geteerte Waldwege) gefunkt. Und deutliche Verschleissspuren hat man hinterher auch gesehen.


----------



## MTBBrian (24. Februar 2009)

um es auf asphalt zum funken zu kriegen musst du ja schon entweder ne vollbremsung hinlegen oder so stark antreten, dass du schlupf hast. beides muss ja auf der straße nicht unbedingt sein, wenn ich mein hirn nicht ausschalte. von alleine funken die jedenfalls garantiert nicht. 
wenn du trails auf steinigem untergrund fährst, dann siehts wohl anders aus...diese erfahrung hab ich noch nie gemacht, fahr immer nur die heide im winter.
trotzdem fahr ich 10mal lieber spikes als diesen ganzen langen winter rolle! ich finde das risiko des abnutzens ist es wert einzugehen.


----------



## Miriquidi (7. März 2009)

Wer Lust und Muse hat, kann am 22.03. mit uns eine kleine technische Runde drehen.
Treff ist 9:00 Uhr an der m'arena in Marienberg. Das ist dann der verschobene Ol'men'sRide.


----------



## Miriquidi (11. März 2009)

Na hallo, ich hab den Treff auf 9:00 Uhr gelegt, dass wir pünktlich 10:00 Uhr los kommen.
Also Samstagabend einen Caippi weniger einfüllen


----------



## MTB Boy (12. März 2009)

Hi  bin auf alle fälle dabei  ist eine gute Vorbereitung auf das erste MDC rennen der Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (13. März 2009)

Na hallo, muss den Ol'mens'Ride absagen. Bin out of function...las mich grade im Krankenhaus verwöhnen.
Näheres zum Stammtisch am 03. in der m'arena.


----------



## Randon (16. März 2009)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Na hallo, muss den Ol'mens'Ride absagen. Bin out of function...las mich grade im Krankenhaus verwöhnen.
> Näheres zum Stammtisch am 03. in der m'arena.



Was haste denn nun wieder angestellt, wieder versucht zu biken...
Den Ol'mens' Ride kann ich auch guiden, wenn du mir sagst was du genau vor hattest und das Wetter passt. Oder ist die Anwesenheit des Ol'man zum Ol'mens' Ride zwingend erforderlich?

Ich brauch auch noch ein kurzes Briefing wegen Donnerstag von dir, September ist lang her und ich bin relativ vergesslich


----------



## Miriquidi (16. März 2009)

Randon schrieb:


> Was haste denn nun wieder angestellt, wieder versucht zu biken...
> Den Ol'mens' Ride kann ich auch guiden, wenn du mir sagst was du genau vor hattest und das Wetter passt. Oder ist die Anwesenheit des Ol'man zum Ol'mens' Ride zwingend erforderlich?
> 
> Ich brauch auch noch ein kurzes Briefing wegen Donnerstag von dir, September ist lang her und ich bin relativ vergesslich



Nu Grüsse, kannst ja eine Sonntagstour machen, wenn du willst. Kannst ja unter VZ mit bekannt machen. Ich komm dann vielleicht mal beim Start und Ziel mit vorbei, wenn ich hier raus bin.


----------



## Randon (17. März 2009)

Hab heute früh die Wetteraussichten für das WE gehört, da hab ich recht wenig Lust auf 's Outdoorbiken, quäl ich lieber noch bisschen die Rolle.

Wegen Do. solltest du dich echt mal bei mir melden, ich hab die Details wirklich schon vergessen. Bist du überhaupt dabei?


----------



## MTB Boy (8. April 2009)

wie färs mal am Freitag mit einer Feiertags runde. Onkel Randon wollte doch sowieso noch etwas eine Tour Quiden bewohr er nach Italien fährt


----------



## Miriquidi (9. April 2009)

Na Onkel Randon, das wär doch mal mal was. Du bist doch bestimmt unterwegs.


----------



## Miriquidi (9. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab mich gerade mit Radon kurzgeschlossen. Er macht am Ostersonntag wieder eine Runde. Start ist um 9:30 Uhr an der m'arena (www.marena-tennis.de) in Marienberg und es geht in Richtung Schwarzwassertal. 
Ihr braucht weder bunte Eier noch ein Osternest


----------



## Miriquidi (9. April 2009)

Und noch mal ich...
kleine Änderung: die Aktion läuft am Ostermontag und da auch 9:30 Uhr.


----------



## Randon (13. April 2009)

ja die ostermontag-sonntagsrunde ist jetzt auch geschichte, ist richtig abenteuerlich aber auch wirklich gut gewesen. zuerst der grobe abflug mittels salto eines teilnehmers und anschliessende kostenlose fahrt im krankenwagen (zum glück gab's nach dem röntgen entwarnung). dann hat glaube ich fast jeder mal kurzen unfreiwilligen bodenkontakt gehabt und einer musste unbedingt noch im grünen graben bei ca. 5°c wassertemperatur sein seepferdchen machen-sehr zum spass der anderen-er hat selbst auch gelacht. danach noch eine halbe stunde durch den schnee schieben und nasse füsse bekommen und am ende eine richtige fangopackung auf den trails...

aber spass gemacht hat es trotzdem, da ist es fast ein bisschen schade dass es für mich für ne ganze weile der letzte miriquidi-guidejob gewesen ist. hat mir echt noch mal sehr gefallen, ich denke meinen mitfahrern auch, jedenfalls haben alle viel gelacht heute und breit über ihre dreckigen gesichter gegrinst. 

danke dafür

ihr könnt mich natürlich gerne in italien bei alpstours.net - an der villa rey besuchen kommen, es würde mir großen spass machen für euch auch auf den genialen trails um den lago trasimeno und auf diversen italien- und alpentouren zu guiden.


ansonsten arrividerci bis zum herbst


----------



## MTB Boy (13. April 2009)

Hier Lucas Papa: wie ich sehe habt Ihr heute richtig Spaß gehabt.Gute Besserung an alle Verunfallten und Durchgefrorenen. Lucas macht ja zur Zeit in Altenberg bei einem Trainingslager den Wald unsicher. Mit Frühsport und allem was zur Sportschule dazugehört. Da bekommt er schon mal einen kleinen Eindruck was da abgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspire_gt (13. April 2009)

Hallo, ich bin der erste Abflieger, also muß mal sagen das die Fahrt im Benz mit den blauen Lichtern drauf schlimmer war als alles andere, die alten Raser 
Hätte auch schlimmer ausgehen können, darum immer schön den Helm aufsetzten, die Schwester im KH war auch ziemlich nachdenklich als sie den Helm gesehen hat wie schön der gebrochen war, ihr Kinder müssen zwar immer mit Helm fahren aber die Eltern, die Vorbilder sein wollen machen es nicht....


----------



## spirello (13. April 2009)

aspire_gt schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin der erste Abflieger, also muß mal sagen das die Fahrt im Benz mit den blauen Lichtern drauf schlimmer war als alles andere, die alten Raser



Na Hauptsache Dir ist nichts schlimmeres passiert. 

Die beste Aktion war aber die im "Grünen Graben". Deswegen zur "Miriquidi Sonntagsrunde" immer ein Handtuch und einmal Wechselklamotten einpacken.


----------



## spirello (13. April 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos zur Tour:



 
Auf dem Katzenstein



 
Nach dem Bade 



 
Schneetrail




Fahrradständer

Hier gibt es noch mehr Bilder


----------



## aspire_gt (13. April 2009)

Hmmmm.......das nächste mal mach ich bissel sachte damit ich bis zum ende durchfahren kann 
Den anderen hat auch sehr gefallen das sie die Runde noch mal fahren wollen.


----------



## Randon (14. April 2009)

aspire_gt schrieb:


> Den anderen hat auch sehr gefallen das sie die Runde noch mal fahren wollen.



das sollte kein problem sein, aufgezeichnet hab ich die tour ja. und wer möchte kann den gps track davon haben (mit schnitzelpause-wegpunkt)


----------



## MTB Boy (15. April 2009)

schade das ich nicht mit fahren konnte...naja Trainigslager war auch sehr schön...Randon ich habe einen kleines bisschen Fahrtechnik gelernt...auch ein paar schöne Abfahrten und Trails haben nicht gefehlt...außer der Frühsport war nicht so  schön...und natürlich das frühe Aufstehen war richtig sch........


----------



## Miriquidi (17. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab gerade erfahren, dass am Sonntag paar Leute die Knecht Ruprecht Runde von 2008  abfahren wollen. Das ist dann keine geführte Tour im üblichen Sinne. Ihr könnt euch aber mit einklinken.
Start ist am Wanderparkplatz an der B 101 gleich hinter der Heinzebank (Kreuzung B 174/B 101) in Richtung Lengefeld pünktlich 9:00 Uhr.


----------



## spirello (17. April 2009)

Wir sind bis jetzt zu viert, wer Lust hat, kann sich ja mit einklinken.

Aber nochmal nach den Erfahrungen der Ostermontagstour: Wir fahren nur mit Helmträgern!!!


----------



## Miriquidi (17. April 2009)

...und Handtuch nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (11. Juni 2009)

Wir wollen diesen *Samstag!!!*, dem 13.06. mal wieder eine Runde im Miriquidi Forst drehen. Wir möchten Randons Panorama-Runde (Ulmknochen - Schwarzwassertal - Katzenstein - Grüner Graben) nachfahren. Die Länge beträgt etwa 40km bei 1000hm, gemäßigtes Tempo

Das ist keine geführte Tour im üblichen Sinne. Ihr könnt euch aber (auf eigene Gefahr) mit einklinken.

Wir starten am Samstag, 9:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Freizeitzentrum Marena in Marienberg. Wir fahren nur mit Helmträgern.


----------



## Miriquidi (11. Juni 2009)

Nu guten Morgen, klingt geil. Ich bin leider nicht mit am Start. Ihr findet mich aber in Marienberg am Freizeitzentrum Baldauf Villa. Bei mir gibts lecker Kesselgulasch. Ihr könnt ja mal nach der Tour ran kommen. Dort ist bissel was los, von Kinderfest bis Livemucke...


----------



## Steve Style (11. Juni 2009)

spirello schrieb:


> Wir wollen diesen *Samstag!!!*, dem 13.06. mal wieder eine Runde im Miriquidi Forst drehen. Wir möchten Randons Panorama-Runde (Ulmknochen - Schwarzwassertal - Katzenstein - Grüner Graben) nachfahren. Die Länge beträgt etwa 40km bei 1000hm, gemäßigtes Tempo
> 
> Das ist keine geführte Tour im üblichen Sinne. Ihr könnt euch aber (auf eigene Gefahr) mit einklinken.
> 
> Wir starten am Samstag, 9:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Freizeitzentrum Marena in Marienberg. Wir fahren nur mit Helmträgern.



Das klingt sehr lecker. Sonntag, wäre bei mir unkomplizierter, aber ich muss mal schauen, ob mir die Regierung am Samstag Ausgang gewährt. Wenn ich mitkomme, werde ich aber auf eine Randon Gedächtnisminute (wobei es ihm ja alles andere als schlecht geht) bestehen!


----------



## spirello (11. Juni 2009)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Nu guten Morgen, klingt geil. Ich bin leider nicht mit am Start. Ihr findet mich aber in Marienberg am Freizeitzentrum Baldauf Villa. Bei mir gibts lecker Kesselgulasch. Ihr könnt ja mal nach der Tour ran kommen. Dort ist bissel was los, von Kinderfest bis Livemucke...



Hab ich schon im Newsletter gelesen. Hatte ich schon mit eingeplant. Liegt ja ziemlich am Weg. 

Da es dort offiziell erst ab 15:00 Uhr losgeht, ab wann bist Du vor Ort?


----------



## Steve Style (11. Juni 2009)

Hi Spirello,

Samstag sieht bei mir gut aus, ich müsste nur gegen 14.45 Uhr in Chemnitz sein. Wie lange denkt Ihr, dass Ihr unterwegs seid? Notfalls muss ich dann eben vorher eine Abkürzung nehmen, wäre ja auch kein Problem. 

Kannst Du mir mal per "privater Nachricht" deine Handy-Nummer zukommen lassen, da ich Samstag Früh noch etwas erledigen muss und ich ca. 1 Stunde mit dem Auto zu fahren habe. Nicht dass ich am Ende 10 Minuten nach 9 Uhr (weiß ja nicht wie pünktlich Ihr seid) aufschlage und keiner mehr da ist.    

Zum Thema Helm: Ohne Helm, ohne Worte...


----------



## Steve Style (12. Juni 2009)

Hi Spirello,

Danke, deine Mail ist angekommen, bis morgen dann.

Hi Miriquidi,

ich muss leider schon vor 15 Uhr in Chemnitz sein, daher werde ich morgen bei dir nicht vorbeischauen können. Bezüglich der MEK-Tour arbeite ich schon an meiner Göttergattin. Allerdings ist sie der Meinung, dass sie momentan zu unfit sei. Es stimmt, dass wir momentan leider weniger zum Biken kommen, auf der anderen Seite treibt sich mich bei den gelegentlichen Feierabendrunden auf dem Rennrad mit einem knappen 30er Schnitt in hügeligem Terrain vor sich her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (12. Juni 2009)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Hi Spirello,
> 
> Danke, deine Mail ist angekommen, bis morgen dann.
> 
> ...




Nu Grüsse, unfit zählt nicht. Wir machen eine our und kein Rennen. und dann führe ich die Tour und nicht der Randon
Es wird gemütlich und ich habe schöne Trails eingebaut.


----------



## Steve Style (12. Juni 2009)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Nu Grüsse, unfit zählt nicht. Wir machen eine our und kein Rennen. und dann führe ich die Tour und nicht der Randon
> Es wird gemütlich und ich habe schöne Trails eingebaut.




Danke Miriquidi,

das wollte ich hören. Jetzt gehen der Dame aber langsam die Argumente aus. 

Zumal sie bei den normalen Randon-Touren locker mithalten konnte. Nur einmal bei der Enduro-Tour hat sie voll abgeka**t, aber da war es auch so, dass sie vermutlich schon geschwächt war, denn am nächsten Tag war sie seit Jahren das erste mal wieder so erkältet, dass sie für ein paar Tage aus dem Rennen genommen werden musste.


----------



## BlueriderX (14. Juni 2009)

Naaaa bin euch gestern mal auf eurer Katzensteinrunde entgegengekommen,als ich mit Freunden zur Kaffee&Erdbeertortentour Richtung Kühnhaide unterwegs war... 

Sonnabendsarbeitende Bevölkerung startet halt immer erst später.....trotzdem Ride on Ride free


----------



## spirello (14. Juni 2009)

BlueriderX schrieb:


> Naaaa bin euch gestern mal auf eurer Katzensteinrunde entgegengekommen,als ich mit Freunden zur Kaffee&Erdbeertortentour Richtung Kühnhaide unterwegs war...
> 
> Sonnabendsarbeitende Bevölkerung startet halt immer erst später.....trotzdem Ride on Ride free



Hallo Marcel,
ich kann mich erinnern, habe Dich aber nicht erkannt. Wir waren bestimmt zu schnell 

Hier mal noch ein paar Impressionen unserer Tour:




Wetter wie im Bilderbuch




Immer wieder schön, der Trail am Ulmknochen




Der Randon-Gedächtnis Trail  gegenüber der Strobelmühle




Nochmal der Randon-Trail.




Steven Style mußte leider eher weg, ich hoffe Du hast noch alles geschafft




Wir haben riesige Berge erklommen. Gipfelkreuz mit Gipfelbuch an der Morgensteinhöhe




Mitten im Wald - "der Kaffeemann" am grünen Graben. Genial 




Wir haben auch was in Sachen Wassersport gemacht, wobei die "Fangopackung" kurze Zeit später noch intensiver war.

Alle Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## Steve Style (15. Juni 2009)

Hi Spirello,

vielen Dank für`s Mitnehmen. Hat echt mal wieder richitg Spaß gemacht im Dunkelwald ne Runde zu drehen. Da bekanntermaßen zum Miriquidi auch der Trailmaster gehört, habe ich ihn prompt auf der Rückfahrt zum Auto getroffen und noch einen Smalltalk gehalten. 

Ansonsten war ich gut in der Zeit und unser vierbeiniges Familienmitglied ist für die nächsten Wochen mit Leckereien wie Rinderkehlkopf/-pansen, Beinscheiben, Schafsmagen etc. eingedeckt.

Ich denke Marcel hätte ich erkannt. Da muss ich wohl schon auf dem Rückweg gewesen sein, oder hat es mir vor lauter hecheln nach Luft die Sicht getrübt?


----------



## Mircwidu (15. Juni 2009)

Muss mich hier auch noch mal bei Spirello bedanken für die Super Tour.
Hoffe das es diesen Sommer noch ein paar mal funktioniert.
Muss halt einfach mal öfter mein Rad mit hoch bringen.

Ist eigentlich der weitere Münchner der Samstag mit war hier unterwegs.
Vielleicht kann man sie ja auf ne Isarrunde treffen.
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Miriquidi (27. Februar 2010)

@ Randon: Wan hast den deine erste Sonntagsrunde geplant? Im Dunklen Wald liegt ja noch Schnee aber vielleicht gibt es schon Möglichkeiten...
Sag mal Bescheid


----------



## MTB Boy (1. März 2010)

ja wollte ich auch mal Fragen????


----------



## Miriquidi (2. März 2010)

MTB Boy schrieb:


> ja wollte ich auch mal Fragen????



Wir können ja Randon zum Stammtisch noch mal löchern Wird langsam Zeit, dass hier wieder was los geht. Ich war letzte Woche mal auf der Straße unterwegs. War nicht schlecht aber auf den Trails hat man mehr Spass


----------



## Miriquidi (11. März 2010)

Hey Randon, es wird wärmer...
Wie siehts aus? Vielleicht nicht schon diese Woche aber nächste Woche wär doch mal was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (11. März 2010)

Wärmer?
Hab ich was verpasst? Bei uns in München Schneit es seit heut früh mal wieder Fröhlich. Ist wieder alles weiß drausen


----------



## Miriquidi (11. März 2010)

Also...bei uns hat's gestern und heute mal nicht geschneit und am Mittag hat das Thermometer (in der Sonne) auch mal ein + davor gehabt


----------



## Randon (11. März 2010)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Also...bei uns hat's gestern und heute mal nicht geschneit und am Mittag hat das Thermometer (in der Sonne) auch mal ein + davor gehabt



ein plus ist ein bisschen wenig für jemanden, der sich bei 30°C auf dem bike erst richtig wohl fühlt 
aber im ernst mich ziehts schon wieder arg aufs bike und in die wälder - auch wenn ich wohl die ersten runden dieses jahr mit dem hardtail bestreiten muss. wenn ich mich nur endlich für ein enduro entscheiden könnte. ist irgendwie immer blöd wenn man vor die wahl gestellt wird - bei mir specialized enduro oder votec v.sx

zurück zum thema, wenn ich den wetterbericht ernst nehmen kann wird es dieses we nix mit biken, regen und schneeregen sind angesagt. aber vll. wirds ja nächstes we besser...


----------



## Steve Style (12. März 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nur endlich für ein enduro entscheiden könnte. ist irgendwie immer blöd wenn man vor die wahl gestellt wird - bei mir specialized enduro oder votec v.sx



Hi Randon,

jaaa, kauf dir ein Enduro - in der Hoffnung, dass mehr Gewicht dich etwas einbremst. 

Zwischen den beiden Rädern würde ich mich ganz klar für`s Votec entscheiden - deutlich individueller. Schau dir aber auch mal die Cheetahs an, finde ich a) gute Räder (die zumindest teilweise aus D kommen) und b) auch der Preis ist für die Qualität und Individualität ok.

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Miriquidi (12. März 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> ein plus ist ein bisschen wenig für jemanden, der sich bei 30°C auf dem bike erst richtig wohl fühlt
> aber im ernst mich ziehts schon wieder arg aufs bike und in die wälder - auch wenn ich wohl die ersten runden dieses jahr mit dem hardtail bestreiten muss. wenn ich mich nur endlich für ein enduro entscheiden könnte. ist irgendwie immer blöd wenn man vor die wahl gestellt wird - bei mir specialized enduro oder votec v.sx
> 
> zurück zum thema, wenn ich den wetterbericht ernst nehmen kann wird es dieses we nix mit biken, regen und schneeregen sind angesagt. aber vll. wirds ja nächstes we besser...



...das mit nächste Woche nehm ich als Versprechen


----------



## Miriquidi (15. März 2010)

@Randon: Mach dich schon mal fit, ab Donnerstag soll's nun endlich wärmer werden


----------



## Randon (15. März 2010)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Hi Randon,
> 
> jaaa, kauf dir ein Enduro - in der Hoffnung, dass mehr Gewicht dich etwas einbremst.



da mach dir mal keine sorgen, denn 
erstens wird es ein solides enduro weil ich mir und
zweitens mit viel mühe im winter einen 10l frontbag zugelegt habe 



Steve Style schrieb:


> Zwischen den beiden Rädern würde ich mich ganz klar für`s Votec entscheiden - deutlich individueller. Schau dir aber auch mal die Cheetahs an, finde ich a) gute Räder (die zumindest teilweise aus D kommen) und b) auch der Preis ist für die Qualität und Individualität ok.



hab mal bei cheetah geschaut, naja da muss man ein sehr großer individualist sein. und das votec ist schon schön, top bei preis-leistung und individuell aber wenn mal was ist... bei speci kriegste halt ne recht bescheidene ausstattung, dafür grundsolide großserientechnik und man hat jemanden dem man auf die eier gehen kann. evt. ist ein rahmenset vom speci interessant.

@ thomas: ich glaub  noch nicht, dass der dunkle wald am we befahrbar ist so wie das grad schneit draussen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. März 2010)

Wenn Du jemandem auf die Eier gehen und dabei ernst genommen werden willst, dann sag ich Alutech oder Nicolai. Die von Herrn Nicolai sind allerdings leider etwas kostenintensiver als die von Herrn Speculatius oder wie der heisst


----------



## Miriquidi (18. März 2010)

@Randon, wie siehts den nun am Sonntag aus. Deine Dame muss eh arbeiten, hast also den ganzen Tag zur freien Verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (19. März 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> hab mal bei cheetah geschaut, naja da muss man ein sehr großer individualist sein.




Kauf dir was du willst, aber das Cheetah Enduro Spirit sieht in schwarz oder weiß mega-schick aus. Das Ignition, was aber vermutlich zuu dick wäre, kenne ich ganz gut und ist ein Traum.
Vermutlich hast du dir das Allmountain Joat angeschaut und das ist wirklich ein Design-Desaster.

Es scheint so zu sein, dass ich zu lange nicht mehr im Gebirge war. Was erzählt Thomas da von einer Dame, lieber Randon? Nein, das müssen wir hier nicht ausdiskutieren, ich komme einfach mal wieder vorbei und dann wird Bericht erstattet oder in Augenschein genommen.


----------



## spirello (19. März 2010)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Es scheint so zu sein, dass ich zu lange nicht mehr im Gebirge war. Was erzählt Thomas da von einer Dame, lieber Randon? Nein, das müssen wir hier nicht ausdiskutieren, ich komme einfach mal wieder vorbei und dann wird Bericht erstattet oder in Augenschein genommen.



Du weißt doch, wie das dort so ist. Der Winter war lang und hart und als man ein paar Wochen eingeschneit war, ist man sich näher gekommen


----------



## Steve Style (19. März 2010)

spirello schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, wie das dort so ist. Der Winter war lang und hart und als man ein paar Wochen eingeschneit war, ist man sich näher gekommen



Läuft das dann mehr im James Bond-Style mit Körperwärmeaustausch zwecks Kälte? Oder wird aus Langweile, nachdem alles an den Rädern geschraubt wurde, einfach am nächstbesten um die Ecke kommenden Objekt - auch wenn zweibeinig, statt zweirädrig - einfach weitergeschraubt?


----------



## Randon (19. März 2010)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Oder wird aus Langweile, nachdem alles an den Rädern geschraubt wurde, einfach am nächstbesten um die Ecke kommenden Objekt - auch wenn zweibeinig, statt zweirädrig - einfach weitergeschraubt?



So isses . Weisst ja wie das is. Bei Cheetah hab ich das Mountain Spirit Enduro geschaut, ist irgendwie nicht so mein Ding. Zu verschachtelt die Kiste. Ich mag es klar und kompakt ohne zu viel Schnack-Schnick. Da gefällt mit das Speci Enduro ganz gut. Oder wieder was Neues - Trek Scratch - wenn schon denn schon. Nicolai kommt auch nicht in Frage: i like hydroforming. 

Am meisten ko... mich an das ich mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden kann. Schei.. Wahlmöglichkeit. Und ich brauch doch bald was: hab schon Anfragen wegen ner Endurotour zu Ostern. Das macht mit dem Hardtail kein Spass und das Cube ist ja auch zu Marathonlastig.

Gestern war ich das erste mal ne richtige Runde fahren dieses Jahr, da merkt man wie sehr einem das gefehlt hat.


----------



## Mircwidu (19. März 2010)

> So isses . Weisst ja wie das is. Bei Cheetah hab ich das Mountain Spirit Enduro geschaut, ist irgendwie nicht so mein Ding. Zu verschachtelt die Kiste. Ich mag es klar und kompakt ohne zu viel Schnack-Schnick. Da gefällt mit das Speci Enduro ganz gut. Oder wieder was Neues - Trek Scratch - wenn schon denn schon. Nicolai kommt auch nicht in Frage: i like hydroforming



wat ich versteh dich grad nicht das cheetah zu verschaltelt und das Enduro hat ne klare Linie. Ich versteh dich nicht aber muss ich auch nicht. Hab auserdem noch so papierkram für dich im Auto.

Endurotour zu Ostern bin ich dabei. Vielleicht auch schon mitm Fritzz. Muss nur noch schauen ob ich die Lenker alternative behalte oder die Farbe absolut nicht passt.
Und eine noch nicht endgültige Schaltzughülle verbauen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Randon (19. März 2010)

nee verschachtelt ist wohl der falsche ausdruck. verbastelt wäre wohl zutreffender. mir gefällt das dingens halt gar nicht. mir gefallen die rahmen à la Speci oder trek viel besser.

endurotour zu ostern wird aber nicht ganz so heftig werden. mein cube ist nicht wirklich die bergabkanone-aber bergauf gehts gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (19. März 2010)

...ich weiß ja nicht, welches Scratch dir vorschwebt, aber Schnäppchen sind die alle nicht. Prinzipiell finde ich Speiseeis-Räder fahren gleich sexy wie hautfarbene Mieder, sind aber außer Frage großteils gute Böcke. 

Morgen feiert (der thüringer) Tom Geburtstag und er hat sich das neue Enduro rausgelassen. Das schaue ich mir mal in Ruhe an. Dann Kommentar.

Votec wäre mein Favorit, wobei die ja mit den Farbkombinationen z. T. knapp an Körperverletzung vorbeischrammen. Aber ich reagiere auf das bunte Zeug auch allergisch. Das Cheetah in einem Braunton wäre obergeiles Understatement. Man würde dich kaum aus der Distanz wahrnehmen und wenn, dann ist es zu spät, denn du bist quasi schon vorbei...ok, ok, ich hab`s kapiert: iss nich, weil gefällt nich.


----------



## Mircwidu (19. März 2010)

na aber das das Cube keine Bergab Kanone ist liegt eher am Fahrer oder? 

Aso ich habe das Fritzz fertig (Lenker ist nicht der endgültige). Versuch es mit zu Bringen und wehe ihr macht dann keine Tour zu Ostern.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Randon (21. März 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> na aber das das Cube keine Bergab Kanone ist liegt eher am Fahrer oder?
> 
> Aso ich habe das Fritzz fertig (Lenker ist nicht der endgültige). Versuch es mit zu Bringen und wehe ihr macht dann keine Tour zu Ostern.
> 
> ...



wir machen was zu ostern, keine frage. es sei denn es schneit wieder. hab nur noch keine richtige idee aber das wird scho. wünsche diesbezüglich sind willkommen.

hey rob MEIN Cube ist das 05er ams pro mit fetten 100mm federweg und einer verdammt steilen gabel. also den unterschied zwischen dem und meinem enduro hab ich immer seeeeeeehr deutlich gemerkt. aber geht scho.

@marian: das votec würde ich mir in schwarz eloxal oder schwarz weiss holen. und ich kenn da jemanden bei trek -  mindestens 20% sollten gehen denke ich.

wann sieht man dich eigentlich wieder mal hier?


----------



## Mircwidu (21. März 2010)

man sieht mich ab nächsten Freitag für ne ganze woche in der Heimat. Dann Quatschen wir auch über die Beläge. Werde nun doch noch welche mit bestellen.
Wünsche für die Runde:

- nicht ganz so viele Kilometer (der Winter hat Spuren hinterlassen)
- ein paar schöne Trials (zb. die Lange Ulmenknochen oder so)
- gute unterhaltungen
- und nen Latte von Thomas!!!!!!

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Randon (21. März 2010)

deine wünsche sollten realisierbar sein. problem: du müsstest diese woche noch die bremsbeläge bestellen - das cube ist sonst auch tabu für die tour.
ich schick dir gleich noch ne mail hab einiges zusammen von frichte, thomas und mir.


----------



## Steve Style (21. März 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> @marian: das votec würde ich mir in schwarz eloxal oder schwarz weiss holen. und ich kenn da jemanden bei trek -  mindestens 20% sollten gehen denke ich.
> 
> wann sieht man dich eigentlich wieder mal hier?



20% beim Trek sind definitiv ne Ansage. Wie angekündigt, habe ich mir mal Tom`s Enduro angeschaut. Was soll ich sagen. Sieht ziemlich gut aus. War dunkel und hat geregnet, daher nur drauf gesessen, nicht gefahren. Fühlte sich jedoch gut an. Tom ist damit schon fleißig mit der Thüringer Freeride- und Downhill-Upperclass heftige Enduro-Touren gefahren (Lifte gehen ja noch nicht...) und ist schwer angetan.

Bei Votec sind die von dir erwähnten Farben auch die einzig wählbaren.

Sprich würfel, nimm das günstigste (nicht billigste!) oder das teuerste zum Posen. Nimm auf jeden Fall eines, damit es an Ostern los geht. Wollten eigentlich nochmals mit dem Schneebrett in die Alpen, bleiben aber wie es im Moment aussieht hier und ich darf auch Gassi! D. h. sehen uns bald


----------



## Miriquidi (23. März 2010)

@Randon:
Nu mal Butter bei die Fische...wie sieht es diese Woche mit einer Sonntagstpur aus?
Du bekommst auch eine wunderschöne Latte von mir, mit einem schönen Stück Strudel di Mele dabei Ich veranlasse auch, dass sich Nicky speziell um deine Latte kümmert Ist das ein Angebot?


----------



## Mircwidu (23. März 2010)

und ich kann dir zu 99% sagen das bis Sonntag auch die Beläge da sind.

Hast schon ne Idee wegen Ostersonntag?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Miriquidi (24. März 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> und ich kann dir zu 99% sagen das bis Sonntag auch die Beläge da sind.
> 
> Hast schon ne Idee wegen Ostersonntag?
> 
> ...



...klingt gut
Zu Ostersonntag kann ich für mich sagen: Arbeit.
Hätt ich in der Schule besser aufgepasst, hätt ich jetzt einen ordentlichen Beruf und könnt am We biken gehen
Radon wird sich schon mal dazu äußern,denk ich mal. Hab ihm ja ein unschlagbares Angebot gemacht


----------



## Mircwidu (24. März 2010)

wehe dir. Wo sollen wie dann nach ner Tour im dunklen Wald unseren Latte abholen das Bike säubern und die verbrauchten Kalorien wieder auffüllen?
Nene das ist schon ganz gut wie es ist 

Ist diesen Sonntag auch schon was geplant? Je nach dem wie bei mir der Samstag verläuft  wär ich für ne Tour am Sonntag bereit.

Ostersonntag kann man ja noch mal getrennt verkünden als kleines "nach Winter wiedersehens Enduro" oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigzet (24. März 2010)

also ich würde mich am sonntag auch anschließen, bin wider mal in der gegend.
wann soll das denn los gehen bzw was wird gefahren?
schönen abend noch...


----------



## Miriquidi (25. März 2010)

Ich grüße euch,

ich hab heute live und in Farbe den Randon vor Ort gehabt. Er hat sich mal paar Trails im dunklen Wald gegönnt. Also fit ist er...
Er meinte, wenn es am Sonntag nicht regen sollte, dann wäre in Lengefeld/Vorwerk am Forsthaus 10:00 Uhr Start zur ersten Sonntagsrunde im Jahre 2010.

www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de


----------



## Randon (26. März 2010)

aber wirklich nur wenn es NICHT regnet. ist so schon noch recht schlammig


----------



## Mircwidu (26. März 2010)

echt?

bei uns sind die Trails furz trocken und haben massig Grip.
Könnte aber auch am neuen Reifen liegen.

Wann wollen wir die Belagsübergabe machen?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Miriquidi (26. März 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> aber wirklich nur wenn es NICHT regnet. ist so schon noch recht schlammig



...ich dacht, du magstes feuch
Also jetz regnet es bei uns es so richtig und es riecht nach Frühling. Da schlagen die Bäume aus und es steigen die Säft


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. März 2010)

Man, was ist denn mit Euch los? Samenstau?


----------



## Miriquidi (27. März 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Man, was ist denn mit Euch los? Samenstau?



Frühling


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. März 2010)

@Randon: Wie siehts jetzt Ostern aus? Was hast Du denn geplant und vor allem, an welchem Tag?


----------



## Steve Style (27. März 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> @Randon: Wie siehts jetzt Ostern aus? Was hast Du denn geplant und vor allem, an welchem Tag?



Ich bin von Ostersonntag ausgegangen, so wie weiter oben erwähnt. Da habe ich Freigang. Wenn anderer Tag, dann bitte umgehend Bescheid geben, sonst bekomme ich mit meiner Regierung Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (28. März 2010)

Hi Steve,

also ich hab heut mal mit Randon ne Runde gedreht.
Dabei haben wir auch das Thema Tour an Ostern angesprochen.
Es wird Ostersonntag. Zumindest habe ich nichts gegenteiliges gehört.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Steve Style (28. März 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Dabei haben wir auch das Thema Tour an Ostern angesprochen.
> Es wird Ostersonntag. Zumindest habe ich nichts gegenteiliges gehört.



Hi Robert,
das klingt gut, danke für die Info. Ist der Schnee schon komplett weg und war es heute sehr schlammig (hier im Vorland ist es größtenteils griffig und nur vereinzelt richtig Schlamm)? Und gibt es schon Ideen für die Oster-Tour?


----------



## Mircwidu (28. März 2010)

Also Schnee ist auf unserer Tour heut nur noch sehr sehr vereinzelt. Also eigentlich kann man es schneefrei nennen.
Schlamm geht noch. Natürlich wird man bissl dreckig aber es ging.
Griffig würde ich es zwar nicht nennen. War schon teilweise rutschig. Aber hat spaß gemacht.

Bzgl. Strecke hat er sich noch nicht geäußert. 
Aber z.B die lange Ulmenknochen abfahrt ist gut in Schuß und hat heut viel freude bereitet mitm neuen Rad.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Miriquidi (28. März 2010)

Freunde, ihr macht mich neugierig. Auch wenn es bei mir mit Sonntagsausfahren schlecht aussieht (einer muß euch ja die Latte machen), werd ich richtig wuschig. Ich werd in der woche mal die Trails testen...ich bin geril drauf. 

www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de


----------



## Mircwidu (28. März 2010)

Na dann gib einfach mal Bescheid. Vielleicht lässt es sich diese Woche mit einrichten.
Dann musst nicht allein fahren und das fritzz bekommt noch ein wenig artgerechten Auslauf.


----------



## Randon (29. März 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Na dann gib einfach mal Bescheid. Vielleicht lässt es sich diese Woche mit einrichten.
> Dann musst nicht allein fahren und das fritzz bekommt noch ein wenig artgerechten Auslauf.



Wie jetzt, war das gestern nicht artgerecht? Ja ich denke schon dass wir die Ostertour Sonntag machen. Plan hab ich noch keinen ganz genauen aber paar Ideen... Und ja auch noch kein Enduro. Es wird also eher eine Trailtour und keine wilde Enduroveranstaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frichte1 (29. März 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Es wird also eher eine Trailtour und keine wilde Enduroveranstaltung.



Schade eigentlich  aber ich denke du wirst schon was passendes finden. Wie sieht es eigentlich bei deiner Entscheidungsfindung bezüglich Enduro aus?


----------



## Randon (29. März 2010)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich  aber ich denke du wirst schon was passendes finden.



naja ich sag mal so: es werden einige elemente früherer drecksauenduros dabei sein... oder anders gesagt, ich werde mit dem Cube AMS wahrscheinlich an einigen stellen sehr konzentriert fahren müssen.



frichte1 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei deiner Entscheidungsfindung bezüglich Enduro aus?



zu 99% SCRATCH. jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwo in der nähe einen händler finden der ein L zum probesitzen hat. ist echt schwierig. nicky hat am freitag mal einen rundruf gestartet, 75% der bei trek auf der website gelisteten händler wissen nämlich nocht nicht mal, dass es das scratch gibt!!!! war echt peinlich.


----------



## Mircwidu (29. März 2010)

natürlich war die Tour gestern artgerecht. War eher so gemeint wenn ich shcon mal hier bin kann man die Zeit auch nutzen.

Bzgl Strecke.
Also lange Ulmenknochen war sehr gut befahrbar.
Dann die wo wir noch mal hoch sind (ohne navi) und dann schön Flowig wieder runter.
Du wirst schon noch was finden.
Und bzgl. Rad ich bin selbst bei der Drecksau Enduro nur mit dem Fatmodul XC01 mitgefahren. Und dass hat glaube noch weniger Federweg wie das AMS 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2010)

Cool, dann kommt mein Weibsen mit, wenn´s Euch nicht stört??

Gruß,
Hagen.


----------



## Mircwidu (29. März 2010)

also so wie ich es bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, wurde sich über Mitfahrer noch nie beschwert.
Erst recht nicht wenn es weibliche sind 

@Miriquidi
Hast schon ne Idee ob du morgen oder Mittwoch ne runde drehen willst?
Wetter soll ja noch mal bissl besser werden


----------



## Miriquidi (29. März 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> also so wie ich es bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, wurde sich über Mitfahrer noch nie beschwert.
> Erst recht nicht wenn es weibliche sind
> 
> @Miriquidi
> ...



...bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig wann und wie, hab noch bissel Arbeit vor mir wegen Ostern.


----------



## Randon (29. März 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Cool, dann kommt mein Weibsen mit, wenn´s Euch nicht stört??
> 
> Gruß,
> Hagen.



Wenn dein Weibsen eine Freundin des gepflegten Geländeradsports ist und gerne auch mal paar tricky Sachen fährt wird sie ihre Freude an der Ostertour haben. Und so wie ich die Leute hier kenne hat auch keiner was gegen die Erhöhung der Frauenquote.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2010)

Was meinst Du mit tricky?
Mittlerweile (seit knapp 3 Monaten) fährt sie schon recht gut. Bei anspruchsvolleren Steilstücken bspw. hat sie noch etwas Scheu und steigt gern ab, was ja bei Unsicherheit auch Sinn macht. Schick mir vielleicht besser, wenn Du genau weißt wo es lang geht, per PN eine kurze Toureninfo. Vielleicht mit grober Schwierigkeitsskala. Wollen nicht, daß wir Euch zu sehr aufhalten.

Gruß,
Hagen.


----------



## spirello (30. März 2010)

@Ferkelmann
Bin zwar Ostern leider nicht im Lande, aber mach Dir mal keinen Kopf. Du kannst die anspruchsvolleren Sachen fahren und Deine Freundin kann kann die Sachen wie z.B. Ulmknochen, Adlerstein... 

a) versuchen 
b) auf einem Waldweg kurz umfahren oder 
c) absteigen und schieben. 

Schwierigkeitsskala bei kurzer Umfahrung S0 bis max. S1. Aufhalten tut ihr da keinen. Wir warten gern und der Randon freut sich immer, wenn er mal anhalten und in Ruhe Luft holen kann. Der wird ja jetzt privat ganz schön ausgelaugt


----------



## Mircwidu (30. März 2010)

Also selbst wirsteigen manchmal ab.
 Es gibt zu jedem Trail ne Umfahrung oder alternative. Un aufhalten tut uns niemand.
Lass sie mitfahren. Nur dadurch wird man besser.
Normaler weise wird sich nach dem trail gesammelt und dann weiter gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2010)

Top 
Dann hoffe ich mal, daß ich Sonntag wieder fit bin, mich hatte letztes WE die Grippe touchiert...


----------



## Randon (30. März 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit tricky?
> Mittlerweile (seit knapp 3 Monaten) fährt sie schon recht gut. Bei anspruchsvolleren Steilstücken bspw. hat sie noch etwas Scheu und steigt gern ab, was ja bei Unsicherheit auch Sinn macht. Schick mir vielleicht besser, wenn Du genau weißt wo es lang geht, per PN eine kurze Toureninfo. Vielleicht mit grober Schwierigkeitsskala. Wollen nicht, daß wir Euch zu sehr aufhalten.
> 
> Gruß,
> Hagen.



Du hast meine Vorredner gelesen? Das ist so. Das ganze ist ne Tour! Wir nehmen Rücksicht auf alle Tourteilnehmer! Der Spass UND die Sicherheit stehen im Vordergrund. Im Durchschnitt wird es eine L2-L3 Tour mit paar L4-L5 Stücken die aber meist umfahrbar sind. Und die paar die es nicht sind kann man mal 20m schieben. Da hat keiner von uns ein Problem mit.

Wäre das ok für dein Weibsen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2010)

Darauf bezog sich mein Top  
Kenne nur die Skala http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ Wenn wir (meine Freundin und ich) touren, bewegen wir uns problemlos zwischen S0 und S1. Wenn nicht gerade auf 200m Länge, nimmt sie auch mal S2 mit.
Hast Du mal einen Link, der Deine Angaben übersetzt. Die Angaben scheinen bei weiter. Auch nur interessehalber für mich, da ich die mir bekannte Skala viel zu grob finde.

Gruß,
Hagen.

Edit: Ach so, wir werden Freitag morgens aufbrechen, sind somit nur bis Donnerstag Abend "erreichbar", bzw. werden Internetzugang haben.
Steht Euer Treffpunkt schon fest? Ich schicke Dir per PN gleich meine Handynummer, zur Sicherheit. Emails kann ich leidlich in Sachsen empfangen, auch beim Netz hab ich oftmals nur einen oder zwei Balken. Wäre gut, wenn ich Deine dann auch hätte. Damit ihr, falls wir wider Erwarten den Treffpunkt nicht finden oder absagen müssen, bescheid wisst.


----------



## Miriquidi (30. März 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Darauf bezog sich mein Top
> Kenne nur die Skala http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ Wenn wir (meine Freundin und ich) touren, bewegen wir uns problemlos zwischen S0 und S1. Wenn nicht gerade auf 200m Länge, nimmt sie auch mal S2 mit.
> Hast Du mal einen Link, der Deine Angaben übersetzt. Die Angaben scheinen bei weiter. Auch nur interessehalber für mich, da ich die mir bekannte Skala viel zu grob finde.
> 
> ...



Apropos Treffpunkt - geb ins Navi Lengefeld, Vorwerk oder Gasthof Forsthaus ein.

www.miriquidi-bike-trails.de
www.gasthof-forsthaus.com


----------



## Randon (31. März 2010)

habe die OsterTour (auf vielfachen Wunsch) jetzt noch mal separat angekündigt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453814


----------



## Miriquidi (9. April 2010)

Hat jemand eine Idee für eine Sonntagstour. Ich glaube Rando ist out of function, ihm bekommt das Klima im Dunklen Wald nicht


----------



## Mircwidu (9. April 2010)

wie krank?

ne der ist bestimmt nur daheim um sein neues RAD die ganze Zeit zu streicheln und anzuschauen. Mehr will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## Miriquidi (9. April 2010)

gut...der hat schon ne Beziehung zu seinem Bike aber nicht mehr so wie früher. Der braucht a noch bill Kraft für seine Frau
Mal im Ernst, den hat's erwischt, der liegt zu Hause auf'n sofa rum und läßt sich pflegen. Seine gute is auch krank. Die pflegen sich gegenseitig


----------



## Mircwidu (9. April 2010)

na dann gute besserung Randon.
Auf das du nächste woche wieder fit bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (10. April 2010)

ich denke nächstes WE bin ich schon wieder fit und bis dahin sollte das Scratch auch ne Bremse haben. Und Pedale...


----------



## sunsoulsurfer (11. April 2010)

wann, ist denn die nächste Runde geplant?


----------



## Miriquidi (22. April 2010)

@Randon: Sonntagstour läuft diese Woche in und um Augustusburg, wenn ich das richtig deute? Wie sieht's damit nächste Woche aus, sprich am 02.05.?
Hab vom Forst noch keinen Terminvorschlag, mal sehen, wenn den Herrschaften so ist meld mich bei dir.


----------



## Randon (24. April 2010)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> @Randon: Sonntagstour läuft diese Woche in und um Augustusburg, wenn ich das richtig deute?



das ist korrekt, am 25.04. ist das mtb treffen in augustusburg mit kostenlosen geführten touren für jeden geschmack. nähere infos dazu hier

http://www.mtb-trainer.de/

ich hoffe wir sehen uns zahlreich, das wetter soll fast optimal werden, also 20° und sonnig. (wirklich optimal wären für mich 30°, aber ich bin ja eh ein sehr sonniger typ


----------



## Bruch-Pilot (27. April 2010)

20° zu kalt? da bekomm ich schon fast leistungseinbrüche :-D

für augustusburg hatte ich leider keine zeit, aber lust auf ne baldige tour hätte ich auf jeden fall ;-)


----------



## spirello (27. April 2010)

Bruch-Pilot schrieb:


> 20° zu kalt? da bekomm ich schon fast leistungseinbrüche :-D



Na nun übertreib mal nicht. Ich denk nur an die Tour im Herbst mit den Oschatzern, wo Du vor unseren Augen fast erfroren wärst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frichte1 (27. April 2010)

Man denke an die Ostertour als Nico mit komplett kurzen Klamotten bei Wind umher furh und uns erzählte ihm wäre warm


----------



## Randon (27. April 2010)

na da war er aber auch ein bisschen sehr optimistisch mit seiner kleiderwahl, kurze hosen im oktober tststs...

was wollen wir am sonntag machen, normale tour oder wieder bisschen im böhmischen suchen?

@spirello: kleiner tipp für euren lagotrip: adrenalina tour! aber nimm bitte das fritzz mit - deswegen [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjZRBRWJ1eU"]YouTube- Adrenalina Trail - part 1[/nomedia]


----------



## Mircwidu (27. April 2010)

oha mein stichwort.
Ich müsste halt das rad wieder mit bringen.

Kränkel aber zur zeit auch ein wenig. Also keine Ahnung ob das was wird.

Hast du schon was für Männertag oder so geplant?


----------



## Randon (27. April 2010)

hab vom 13. - 16. 05. die trailscoutausbildung, da bin ich zwar sehr viel auf dem bike aber touren kann ich dann nicht.


----------



## frichte1 (27. April 2010)

also ich werd mich am sonntag wahrscheinlich nicht bewegen können wenn doch bin ich am start


----------



## Mircwidu (27. April 2010)

ok das natürlich schlecht.
Also muss ich mal schauen. Dann werden wir vielleicht wie jedes Jahr saufen   

Welche strecke würdest denn im Bömischen noch mal versuchen?
Zeig doch mal ein Bild deines Scratch.
Hab es nur von weitem auf bildern aus Guste gesehen


----------



## spirello (28. April 2010)

@Rob
Das Scratch sieht schon pornös aus. Ich durfte es auch schon berühren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Randon
Klar geht das Fritzz mit an den Lago. Hab für den Marathon Smart Sam aufgezogen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zu Himmelfahrt würde ich böhmisches Bier bei (mit) Milena vorschlagen. Vielleicht kann ich ja jemanden überreden, uns wieder nach Hause zu shutteln.


----------



## Mircwidu (28. April 2010)

wie kommt denn plötzlich der sinneswandel das das Fritzz mit muss an den Lago?

Um nun noch mal auf den Sonntag zurück zu kommen.
Hast du schon was geplant?
Wir können ja auch was entspanntes in Guste machen oder in Kemtau oder oder?


----------



## Miriquidi (28. April 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ok das natürlich schlecht.
> Also muss ich mal schauen. Dann werden wir vielleicht wie jedes Jahr saufen
> 
> Welche strecke würdest denn im Bömischen noch mal versuchen?
> ...



...halt mal deinen Durst in Grenzen - am 14. ist Stammtisch mit den DIMB-Leuten. Da kannst du nicht mit Mundfasching aufschlagen, darauf ein Bierchen


----------



## Miriquidi (29. April 2010)

Was, wann und wo gibts den diese Woche eine Sonntagsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (29. April 2010)

was treibst du dich eigentlich hier im Forum rum?
Solltest du nicht die Trails um den Lago di Garda Rocken???

@Randon
Ist was geplant am Sonntag? Sonst lasse ich das Rad mal ein we hier in München.


----------



## Miriquidi (29. April 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> was treibst du dich eigentlich hier im Forum rum?
> Solltest du nicht die Trails um den Lago di Garda Rocken???
> 
> @Randon
> Ist was geplant am Sonntag? Sonst lasse ich das Rad mal ein we hier in München.



...ich muß die Keipe hüten
Ja ja, hät ich in der Schule besser aufgepasst, hät ich einen ordentlichen Beruf, Web-Designer zum Beispiel, und könnt mich am Lago rum treiben


----------



## Randon (29. April 2010)

ich will eigentlich schon bisschen rumkullern, micht grauts nur vor der wettervorhersage für sonntag-da soll es kälter werden und regnen. und dann nehm ich das hardtail. aber wir können ja auch am samstag ne kleine runde kemtau, a-burg die richtung tun, falls das wetter passt mit vielwackelrad.

ja der arme thomas muss die kneipe hüten, aber er hat doch eine versierte guidin mitgeschickt. die wird mit ihrer jahrelangen bikeerfahrung und perfekter gebietskenntnis den jungs schon paar schöne touren bieten


----------



## Mircwidu (29. April 2010)

puh samstag wird bei mir schlecht. Na mal schauen würde morgen noch mal im laufe des Tages noch mal melden.
Sonntag solls wetter echt nicht besonders werden. Aber vielleicht komme ich mal so vorbei zum Rad anschauen


----------



## Randon (1. Mai 2010)

hey rob, war ne lustige runde mit nico heut. haben was neues entdeckt und auch ein kleines stück gebastelt. auf dem rückweg hat sich nico noch nen schönen snakebite eingehoppst, und in seinem jugendlichen leichtsinn keinen schlauch mit. hat der onkel randon zum glück dabei gehabt. nur gut dass wir dann wegen dem regen gleich den heimweg angetreten haben. zp rein wurde mein hinterrad auf einmal so schwammig und beim putzen hab ich den fetten dorn gefunden.

wegen morgen weiss ich noch nicht, aber wenns wieder pisst bleib ich wohl daheim und verlege den zug von der joplin mal sinniger als der händler.


----------



## Mircwidu (3. Mai 2010)

Nico hat schon erzählt das es spaß gemacht hat.
Nur von dem Snakebite hat er nichts erzählt. War ihm vielleicht Peinlich.

Ich bringe das nächste mal ds Rad wieder mit. Nicht das ich einfach daheim rum hocken muß.

Ich bin grad mal wieder am Sammeln für ne Bestellung bei Superstar. Brauchst du noch was?


----------



## Randon (3. Mai 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Nico hat schon erzählt das es spaß gemacht hat.
> Nur von dem Snakebite hat er nichts erzählt. War ihm vielleicht Peinlich.



muss ihm doch nicht peinlich sein, kann jedem passieren vor allem mit der CC bereifung



XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin grad mal wieder am Sammeln für ne Bestellung bei Superstar. Brauchst du noch was?



definitiv JA. und ich weiss spontan noch 2 Leute die auch was haben wollen. unser wettkampfracertalent (lucas) und der toni (der mit dem Koona)


----------



## frichte1 (3. Mai 2010)

Robert ich brauch auch was... ich denke auch, dass ich noch mindestens einen Besteller dazusteuern kann.


----------



## Phantomas (3. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute, bin am Wochenende in Chemnitz und würde ,unter Vorbehalt ,am Sonntag wenn Wetter und einiges anderes passt mich  mal Eurer Runde anschließen!!??Ist noch die Frage wann und wo und ob Ihr mich mitnehmt ? Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruch-Pilot (3. Mai 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Nico hat schon erzählt das es spaß gemacht hat.
> Nur von dem Snakebite hat er nichts erzählt. War ihm vielleicht Peinlich.



rob du depp!!!
klar hab ich dir das erzählt!
du warst da nur genauso steif wie ich und kannst dich nich mehr drann erinnern 

kommendes wochenende kann ich leider nicht mitfahren: hab beritschaft und da kann ich mich leider nicht fernab von wegen und zivilisation aufhalten


----------



## Mircwidu (4. Mai 2010)

echt. Naja man kann sich nicht alles merken.


----------



## Randon (4. Mai 2010)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin am Wochenende in Chemnitz und würde ,unter Vorbehalt ,am Sonntag wenn Wetter und einiges anderes passt mich  mal Eurer Runde anschließen!!??Ist noch die Frage wann und wo und ob Ihr mich mitnehmt ? Gruß Tom



warum sollten wir dich nicht mitnehmen? klar darfst du mit! solltest vielleicht nur noch kund tun was du am liebsten fährst. mittlerweile hat sich bei uns so ne all-mountain/enduro vorliebe breit gemacht (da würden deine bikes ganz gut passen). aber wir haben prinzipiell fast für jeden geschmack ne schöne runde im angebot-sogar für die cc-racer. da müsste ich dann aber aufs hardtail zurückgreifen.

sag einfach bescheid, treffpunkt ist in der regel am schlauchomat beim forsthaus frenzel in lengefeld/vorwerk gegen 09.30


----------



## Phantomas (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich bin so im Tour- All-Mountain Bereich unterwegs eigentlich für alles offen !! hoffe nur daß das Wetter passt ! Eine genaue zusage kann ich erst am Freitag treffen ,hoffe das reicht Euch !! Danke Tom


----------



## Phantomas (7. Mai 2010)

Hi Radon, tut mir leid aber am Sonntag wirds bei mir leider nix ,aber das Jahr hat noch einige Sonntage wenn ich mal wieder in der nähe bin meld ich mich einfach. Danke Tom


----------



## Randon (7. Mai 2010)

du bist immer herzlich eingeladen, aber lass die maske zuhause... bike, helm und entsprechende bekleidung reicht - und natürlich bock auf schöne trails. ich denke wir sehen uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erzi (8. Mai 2010)

Nabend,
trifft sich morgen trotzdem jemand zur Sonntagsrunde (wenn ja wie spät)? 
Ich bin noch am überlegen, wenn es nicht gar so wild wird würde ich mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. Mai 2010)

Würd ich auch gern wissen wollen?


----------



## Randon (8. Mai 2010)

Ich bin morgen ca 09.45 am Forsthaus, damit es pünktlich (mehr oder weniger) 10.00 uhr losgehen kann. ich nehm das cube ams pro, damit kann man fast alles machen, von cc bis allmountain.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (8. Mai 2010)

ich will morgen auch mit, unfit wie immer-brauch ein wenig training für alp D'huez


----------



## Randon (8. Mai 2010)

veronika und frank sind auch beim thomas, wenn wir nichts so anstrengendes machen würden sie auch mitfahren. können wir ja morgen früh bequatschen.


----------



## Miriquidi (19. Mai 2010)

@ Randon: Was ist den für diesen Sonntag geplant?


----------



## MOob (29. Mai 2010)

Hi findet morgen ne Sonntagsrunde statt? Mfg MOob


----------



## Randon (29. Mai 2010)

MOob schrieb:


> Hi findet morgen ne Sonntagsrunde statt? Mfg MOob




Aufgrund der miesen Wetteraussichten ist eigentlich nix geplant. Aber mal schauen wie es morgen früh aussieht. Da schreib ich ggf. noch mal was, falls sich das ändert - mit dem Plan mein ich jetzt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Juni 2010)

Moin die Herrschaften,
von Euch auch jemand am Samstag in Altenberg dabei? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja,
Gruß,
Hexe und Ferkel.


----------



## morph027 (2. Juni 2010)

Bin dabei, wird wohl gut schlammig werden bei dem H2O die letzten Tage  Bis denn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (2. Juni 2010)

...mich findet ihr am Samstag bei einer Enduro-WP. Wir sind nicht zu übersehen


----------



## morph027 (2. Juni 2010)

Wehe, ihr macht mir den letzten Platz streitig 

by the way...mit was fürn Helmen rückt ihr da an? Überlege grad, ob ich mich noch nen FF besorge.


----------



## Randon (2. Juni 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Wehe, ihr macht mir den letzten Platz streitig
> 
> by the way...mit was fürn Helmen rückt ihr da an? Überlege grad, ob ich mich noch nen FF besorge.



miriquidi ist "nur" helfer. alles andere wird ihm doch eh nicht mehr gestattet... FF ist nicht schlecht, aber nicht zwingend. am besten ist ein normaler mtb-helm für die "tour" zwischen den WPs. und dann noch ein FF und protektoren am rucksack zum wechseln für das zeitfahren.


----------



## Miriquidi (3. Juni 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> miriquidi ist "nur" helfer. alles andere wird ihm doch eh nicht mehr gestattet... FF ist nicht schlecht, aber nicht zwingend. am besten ist ein normaler mtb-helm für die "tour" zwischen den WPs. und dann noch ein FF und protektoren am rucksack zum wechseln für das zeitfahren.



@ Randon...nicht so spitz, ich bin immer noch technisch auf den Pfaden im Dunklen Wald unterwegs und das nur mit einem "Allmountain" 
paß auf, das es dir nicht auch mal so geht bist ja auch in einer festen Beziehung.

Wie sieht es den aus, fährst du mit zur Mad East?

Und was wird am Sonntag mit einer schönen Tour durch den Dunklen Wald?

Am WE sind hier auch ein Rudel Biker aus Torgau untergebracht. Lesewitz sagt dir doch was...


----------



## Randon (3. Juni 2010)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Am Samstag kann ich maximal 2-3 Stunden von zu Hause wegbleiben, das Frauchen vom Tyson hat ab halb 7 Dienst. Und sonst haben wir keinen der sich um den Hund kümmern kann. Sonntags siehts auch nicht viel anders aus. Da werd ich also nur mal ne 3 Stunden Feuer frei Runde drehen. Und das Gerase ohne Zeit für Landschaftsblicke kann man Besuchern nicht zumuten.


----------



## Miriquidi (3. Juni 2010)

@ Randon...du hast's auch nicht leicht war das früher schön 
Laß dich mal wieder sehen... hab da so Ideen


----------



## Randon (3. Juni 2010)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> @ Randon...du hast's auch nicht leicht war das früher schön
> Laß dich mal wieder sehen... hab da so Ideen



Ja früher war einiges besser, du durftest noch Bike fahren und standest nicht unterm Pantoffel


----------



## bigzet (4. Juni 2010)

also ich würde mich am sonntag auch mit einklinken...


----------



## Marcel Neubert (4. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich meine Kleene ne hätte wäre ich auch dabei bei der Mad Enduro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (4. Juni 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Ja früher war einiges besser...


 So lang ist's noch garnicht her.


----------



## Mircwidu (4. Juni 2010)

@Randon
wann soll denn deine kurze runde am we steigen?
Könnte ich mich auch noch für begeistern ne kleine Runde einzuschieben.
Melde dich einfach mal.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Randon (4. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> @Randon
> wann soll denn deine kurze runde am we steigen?
> Könnte ich mich auch noch für begeistern ne kleine Runde einzuschieben.
> Melde dich einfach mal.
> ...



Nuja wir können ja am Sonntag mal wieder bisschen was suchen, leider can ich immer noch nicht scratchen obwohl ich mittlerweile ne Totem hab, leider eine mit nem (Gewinde) Problem. Kannst mich ja mal anrufen. Fährst du eigentlich morgen nach Altenberg?


----------



## Bruch-Pilot (9. Juni 2010)

huhu

@ randon: dein gewindeproblem lässt sich ziehmlich unproblematisch mit nem Heli-Coil lösen. ich würde es zumindest probieren bevor du dir teure ersatzteile kaufst.

gibt auch richtige gewindehülsen, die halten mehr aus, aber ich würde vermuten das dazu nich genug "fleisch" da is.

ps.: das wollt ich dir letztens schon am telefon sagen, aber du gehst ja nich rann wenn man dich anruft 

ich bin bei bissl trailsuche im kemtauer wald gerne dabei. die nächsten wochenenden bleibt mir aber nur, wenn überhaupt, der sonntag

man hört, liest, sieht sich! bis die tage


----------



## spirello (9. Juni 2010)

Bruch-Pilot schrieb:


> @ randon: dein gewindeproblem lässt sich ziehmlich unproblematisch mit nem Heli-Coil lösen. ich würde es zumindest probieren bevor du dir teure ersatzteile kaufst.



Hab ich Randon auch schon vorgeschlagen, wir sind an der Heli-Coil Lösung dran. 

Sonntag vielleicht mal wieder gepflegtes Augustusburg-Herunterfahren? Können ja auf dem Wiesencross unser verpasstes Sprungseminar aus B-Mais nachholen  Vielleicht läuft uns ja auch der Corny übern Weg.


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Juni 2010)

na toll plant das wieder alles wenn ich grad in mek-pom ohne jeglichen hügel mitm Fritzz unterwegs bin 

Wir müssen uns dringend mal im Wald richtung einsiedel umsehen. Das hat viel Flow potential dort runter. Ist auch nciht gerade kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel Neubert (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hab es Randon auch schon vorgeschlagen bei mir auf Arbeit zu reparieren!Da ich zufällig verschiedene Sorten HeliCoil da habe , scheinbar mag ernicht fahren 





spirello schrieb:


> Hab ich Randon auch schon vorgeschlagen, wir sind an der Heli-Coil Lösung dran.
> 
> Sonntag vielleicht mal wieder gepflegtes Augustusburg-Herunterfahren? Können ja auf dem Wiesencross unser verpasstes Sprungseminar aus B-Mais nachholen  Vielleicht läuft uns ja auch der Corny übern Weg.


----------



## Randon (9. Juni 2010)

Bruch-Pilot schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> @ randon: dein gewindeproblem lässt sich ziehmlich unproblematisch mit nem Heli-Coil lösen. ich würde es zumindest probieren bevor du dir teure ersatzteile kaufst.



zuerst drück ich dem typen mal ne anzeige wegen betruges auf nach der mail die er mir heut geschrieben hat, verkauft mir kaputtes zeug und wird noch pampig. weiss nur nicht wo man mit sowas hingeht-zur bullerei vielleicht? sagt ma was



Bruch-Pilot schrieb:


> huhu
> ps.: das wollt ich dir letztens schon am telefon sagen, aber du gehst ja nich rann wenn man dich anruft



wenn ich bike höre ich das handy meistens nicht-weisst ja der fahrtwind

so bisschen richtung augustusburg könnten wir auch mal was suchen


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Juni 2010)

ja genau bei der polizei.
such mal hier bissl im Forum da findest schon was wie de am besten vorgehst.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (9. Juni 2010)

naja, bei ebay ist es schwer etwas nach zu weisen- Versuche es erst mal friedlich und bitte um nen größeren Preisnachlass


----------



## Randon (9. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> ja genau bei der polizei.
> such mal hier bissl im Forum da findest schon was wie de am besten vorgehst.



du hast doch da mehr suchtalent als ich, wie siehts aus?

danke an alle die mir mit dem helicoil helfen wollen, aber der vogel hat mich so auf die palme gebracht, dass ich es absolut nicht einsehe mich von ihm verarschen zu lassen. der kriegt die forke zurück, jedenfalls versuche ich alles irgendmögliche um das zu erreichen. deshalb kann ich grade nicht an der forke rumbasteln. auch wenn ichs liebend gerne machen würde um endlich mal scratch zu fahren.


----------



## Randon (9. Juni 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> naja, bei ebay ist es schwer etwas nach zu weisen- Versuche es erst mal friedlich und bitte um nen größeren Preisnachlass



lies mal den letzten eintrag von mir. und von wegen aus nem neurad ausgebaut. der hat mir heute die originalrechnung geschickt, steht nix von nem bike drauf. ich bin mittlerweile sehr sicher dass er von dem defekten gewinde wusste.


----------



## frichte1 (10. Juni 2010)

Randon ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das ganze zu nem positiven Ausgang führt, aber den Verkäufer rechtlich zu belangen wird äußerst schwer.

Ja es ist ärgerlich, aber meiner Meinung nach würde ich mir das ganze mit längeren Schrauben und locktide ansehen oder eben die Helicoil-Lsg nehmen. Für den Fall, dass du keine Erfolge erziehlst wäre ein neues Castin rausgeschmissenes Geld und die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten unserer Jungs lösen das Problem auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Mircwidu (10. Juni 2010)

hab ich grad nen denkfehler oder wie will der dir ne Original Rechnung zusenden wenn das Ding aus nem Rad ist?
Hat er dir die Radrechnung gesendet?

btt:
Randon wie schaut denn deine Kenntnis im Zschopautal aus?
Dort um scharfenstein waren eigentlich auch immer nette dinger.
Wir müssen wieder mehr fahren!!!!


----------



## Randon (10. Juni 2010)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Randon ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das ganze zu nem positiven Ausgang führt, aber den Verkäufer rechtlich zu belangen wird äußerst schwer.
> 
> Ja es ist ärgerlich, aber meiner Meinung nach würde ich mir das ganze mit längeren Schrauben und locktide ansehen oder eben die Helicoil-Lsg nehmen. Für den Fall, dass du keine Erfolge erziehlst wäre ein neues Castin rausgeschmissenes Geld und die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten unserer Jungs lösen das Problem auf alle Fälle.



wahrscheinlich wird es schwer bis unmöglich den zu belangen, aber ich will es wenigstens versuchen. ich hätte mich ja auch mit nem preisnachlass zufrieden gegeben, aber der stellt auf stur.

deshalb muss ich die gabel eben erst mal so lassen und kann sie nicht reparieren, ich bin mir sicher unsere jungs bekommen das problemlos hin.

aber mir gehts eben jetzt um's prinzip, sonst denken solche vögel sie kommen mit ihren tricksereien immer durch.


----------



## frichte1 (10. Juni 2010)

dann zieh es durch ... ich hatte so einen Fall bei Ebay vor 5 Jahren da gings um 900 Latten. Das hat 6 Monate gedauert und ich musste einmal quer durch die Republik, aber am Ende hatte ich mein Geld plus reichlich Verdienstausfall für die Fahrt wieder.

Zurück zum Thema Radfahren ... also wenn am WE was geht bin ich gern dabei. Sonntag Guste wäre ne idee, aber wir müssen auch mal wieder schöne Touren fahren. Spirello was spricht eigentlich gegen gemeinsame Feierabendrunden ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (10. Juni 2010)

frichte1 schrieb:


> dann zieh es durch ... ich hatte so einen Fall bei Ebay vor 5 Jahren da gings um 900 Latten. Das hat 6 Monate gedauert und ich musste einmal quer durch die Republik, aber am Ende hatte ich mein Geld plus reichlich Verdienstausfall für die Fahrt wieder.



schreib mir bitte mal ne mail wie du genau vorgegangen bist.



frichte1 schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema Radfahren ... also wenn am WE was geht bin ich gern dabei. Sonntag Guste wäre ne idee, aber wir müssen auch mal wieder schöne Touren fahren. Spirello was spricht eigentlich gegen gemeinsame Feierabendrunden ???



ja genau, schöne touren ist besser als guste rauf und runter. da muss der gute frichte aber sein graugoldenes bike nehmen, the pornicious white one isn bissl schwer dafür


----------



## Mircwidu (10. Juni 2010)

> da muss der gute frichte aber sein graugoldenes bike nehmen, the pornicious white one isn bissl schwer dafür



oder seine beine zu schwach


----------



## spirello (10. Juni 2010)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema Radfahren ... also wenn am WE was geht bin ich gern dabei. Sonntag Guste wäre ne idee, aber wir müssen auch mal wieder schöne Touren fahren. Spirello was spricht eigentlich gegen gemeinsame Feierabendrunden ???



Können wir gern machen. Habe auch 1-2 Kandidaten, die sich gern anschließen würden. Laß uns nächste Woche mal ins Auge fassen. 
Guste am Sonntag hab ich auf meinem Plan.


----------



## frichte1 (10. Juni 2010)

Gebt mir bescheid wann und wo und ich bring das passende Rad mit. Das graue wartet sowieso mal wieder auf einen Ausritt.


----------



## Randon (12. Juni 2010)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Gebt mir bescheid wann und wo und ich bring das passende Rad mit. Das graue wartet sowieso mal wieder auf einen Ausritt.



Na das wüsste ich auch gern wie es morgen aussieht. Muss mein pornicious (jetzt wieder mit Gabel) titangrey one endlich mal ausgiebig bewegen. Hab das Radl seit April und noch nicht mal 100km damit zurückgelegt.


----------



## MOob (12. Juni 2010)

Wie spät gängs denn da los morgen früh? Wollt schon immer mal mitfahren =)


----------



## Miriquidi (15. Juni 2010)

Ich grüße euch,
das ist zwar keinen Sonntagsrunde aber trotzdem mal einen Info:
Ich fahr am Donnerstag (17.06.) einen Runde (40-50 km) mit paar Holländern und noch paar anderen Typen durch den Dunklen Wald. 
Und die kommen nicht mit dem Hollandrad 
Wer Lust und Muse hat, ist 9:00 Uhr in Lengefeld/Vorwerk am Gasthof Forsthaus. 
Morgen Vormittag fahr ich mit den Typen von Rechenberg-Bienenmühle nach Lengefeld. Wir werden die Strecke der Mad East von vor zwei Jahren nutzen.


----------



## Miriquidi (18. Juni 2010)

Nachlese:
Das wir gestern eine schöne traillastige Runde rund um Lengefeld und Marienberg. 50 km und reichlich Höhenmeter bergab aber auch wieder bergauf Ich hatte paar Holländer mit, die hauptsächlich CC-Bikes dabei hatten. Man kann die Leute auch nicht mehr unter junge Wilde führen (50+) In unserer Gruppe waren auch noch DJ Krolle, Herr Hentschel (Vorname fällt mir grade nicht ein), Ingo und Knut von TransOst.
Fazit: Eine super Truppe mit 10 Ridern, reichlich Spass, gute Trails, schönes Wetter - was will man mehr
Das wär mal was zu einer Sonntagstour. Wenn es mich rafft und es der Job erlaubt, werd ich am 27. noch mal eine Runde in der Art machen.


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juni 2010)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> ...
> Das wär mal was zu einer Sonntagstour. Wenn es mich rafft und es der Job erlaubt, werd ich am 27. noch mal eine Runde in der Art machen.



Vorgemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (18. Juni 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vorgemerkt.



Wir texten nächste Woche noch mal. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mit fährst


----------



## Miriquidi (22. Juni 2010)

Also... Sonntag geht scharf
Treff 9:00 Uhr am Gasthof Forsthaus in Lengefeld/Vorwerk.
Wenn jemand im Gasthof noch ein kleines Frühstück mit Haferbreichen und so haben will, kann mir das bis Samstagabend noch sagen.
Ich hab da schon mal ne Idee für eine schöne Runde. Das ganze soll schon bissel traillastig sein. Mal sehen wer so erscheint...
Rock the Trails


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dabei - auch wenn ich dafür ganz schön zeitig aufstehen muß. Auf den Brei verzichte ich aber


----------



## Miriquidi (23. Juni 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei - auch wenn ich dafür ganz schön zeitig aufstehen muß. Auf den Brei verzichte ich aber



Ich hab auch ein ordentliches Frühstück, wenn du willst...
Du hast doch schon mal bei mir gefrühstückt.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juni 2010)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein ordentliches Frühstück, wenn du willst...



Weiß ich doch; war nur Spaß. Ich sage spätestens am Samstag Bescheid, wenn ich bei Dir frühstücken möchte...

BTW: Wenn jemand aus Dresden mit zur Sonntagsrunde will - ich hätte 1-2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten zu vergeben - selbstverständlich kostenfrei. Abfahrt wäre spätestens 7:45 in DD-Trachau. Jemanden unterwegs einsammeln ist auch ok, große Umwege möchte ich angesichts der frühen Morgenstunde aber nicht machen müssen.


----------



## Miriquidi (23. Juni 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch; war nur Spaß. Ich sage spätestens am Samstag Bescheid, wenn ich bei Dir frühstücken möchte...



...es haben sich noch paar über andere Kanäle angemeldet...wird eine lustige Sache werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (23. Juni 2010)

na toll und ich bin wieder mal nicht im lande 
Aber wir müssen sowieso noch mal quatschen. Wegen Saalbach. Werd die tage einfach mal durchrufen.


----------



## Randon (23. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> na toll und ich bin wieder mal nicht im lande
> Aber wir müssen sowieso noch mal quatschen. Wegen Saalbach. Werd die tage einfach mal durchrufen.



Und das Wetter soll auch noch so schön werden...


----------



## Mircwidu (23. Juni 2010)

na das ist es ausnahmsweise seit HEUTE auch hier.
Hab gleich mal kurz das Fritzz ausgeführt. Auch wenn die strecke nicht dem Rad würdig war.
Bist du nu mit dabei in Saalbach Randon?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (23. Juni 2010)

Aber wir müssen um 3 wieder rein sein


----------



## Randon (23. Juni 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> na das ist es ausnahmsweise seit HEUTE auch hier.
> Hab gleich mal kurz das Fritzz ausgeführt. Auch wenn die strecke nicht dem Rad würdig war.
> Bist du nu mit dabei in Saalbach Randon?



Ich guide vom 3.-10.7. ne Transalp, Frage beantwortet? Hatte zwar schon überlegt am 10. mit dem Zug von Ehrwald nach Saalbach zu kommen noch mal ne Runde im Park und dann am Sonntag wieder mit heim zu fahren. Ist aber wahrscheinlich zu umständlich, und vor allem recht hart, denn dann würde ich die Transalp mit dem Scratch machen...


----------



## Randon (23. Juni 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch; war nur Spaß. Ich sage spätestens am Samstag Bescheid, wenn ich bei Dir frühstücken möchte...
> 
> BTW: Wenn jemand aus Dresden mit zur Sonntagsrunde will - ich hätte 1-2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten zu vergeben - selbstverständlich kostenfrei. Abfahrt wäre spätestens 7:45 in DD-Trachau. Jemanden unterwegs einsammeln ist auch ok, große Umwege möchte ich angesichts der frühen Morgenstunde aber nicht machen müssen.



Mir könntest du ein Auto mitbringen: VW Touran, bis 100.000km, Klima, möglichst Diesel, max. 9.000. Da hab ich bei mobile und autoscout paar schöne in DD gesehen...


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juni 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Aber wir müssen um 3 wieder rein sein



Ich habe 16:00Uhr auch einen wichtigen Termin - in Dresden 



Randon schrieb:


> Mir könntest du ein Auto mitbringen: VW Touran, bis 100.000km, Klima, möglichst Diesel, max. 9.000. Da hab ich bei mobile und autoscout paar schöne in DD gesehen...



Wenn Du mich dann heimfährst...


----------



## Miriquidi (24. Juni 2010)

Wir werden am Sonntag mal schauen, wie es um Börnichen aussieht. Da waren wir schon lange nicht. Ich hab von einem Local gehört, die Trails dort sind noch iO. Mal schauen, was uns die motorisierten Kollegen so hinterlassen haben


----------



## Miriquidi (25. Juni 2010)

Für alle, die am Nachmittag noch Fußball, was immer das auch ist, schauen wollen - wir sind pünktlich wieder rein


----------



## recon09 (26. Juni 2010)

hi!
hätte auch lust da mal mitzufahrn. is best ne feine sache in der region.

wie lange soll die tour gehn?
(damit ich ne vorstellung von "pünktlich zum fußball" hab)

vg
michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (26. Juni 2010)

recon09 schrieb:


> hi!
> hätte auch lust da mal mitzufahrn. is best ne feine sache in der region.
> 
> wie lange soll die tour gehn?
> ...



Na klar... komm mit. Wir wollen spätestens um 3:00 Uhr wieder rein sein, eben wegen Fußball

Na dann bis morgen


----------



## Randon (26. Juni 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Jemanden unterwegs einsammeln ist auch ok, große Umwege möchte ich angesichts der frühen Morgenstunde aber nicht machen müssen.



Du Micha, falls du das noch liest...und noch ein platzerl frei hast für mich und mein bike...könntest du mich von zschopau mitnehmen oder wäre das ein zu großer umweg für dich. sonst müsste ich so arg zeitig aufstehen.


----------



## recon09 (27. Juni 2010)

wird wohl bei mir doch nix. 
passt von der zeit her ne. hab ja noch die anfahrt von wittgensdorf...

die runde is doch meistens sonntags...da lässt sich hoffentlich später mal was einrichten!
euch dann viel spaß!


----------



## spirello (28. Juni 2010)

Das war doch wieder mal eine schöne und entspannte Sonntagsrunde. Waren zwar nur 22km aber dafür 750hm. Local Jim hat wieder was aus seiner unerschöpflichen Sammlung feinster Trails präsentiert.  
Waren 14:00 wieder am Forsthaus, ich denke mal, die wichtigen "Termine" um 16:00 Uhr hat jeder geschafft.


----------



## Mircwidu (28. Juni 2010)

immer wieder Salz in die Wunde 

Ich bin am Wochenende mal wieder im Lande. Ist da was geplant?
Mir wäre Sonntag lieber wie Samstag. Auserdem muss ich mein Rad sowieso noch beim Thomas abgeben.


----------



## paulewau (1. Juli 2010)

hallo leute

@miriquidi

geht am sonntag was?

würde gern mal wieder ne kleine rund drehen!

wer ist dabei?


----------



## Miriquidi (1. Juli 2010)

paulewau schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> @miriquidi
> 
> ...



@ Paulewau: 
Ich grüße dich, 

wir haben am letzten Sonntag mal drüber geredet. Da gab es aber noch keine konkrete Meinung dazu. Ich denke Randon meldet sich hier noch mal zu Wort. Der schlägt dann sowie mal hier auf, ich werd ihn mal fragen.
Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Mircwidu (1. Juli 2010)

ist der dieses WE nicht schon in den Alpen unterwegs?
Ich werde wie angekündigt am Sonntag mal aufschlagen. Auch ohne Tour.
Muss dir ja mein Rad vorbei bringen.


----------



## paulewau (2. Juli 2010)

ich werde am sonntag so gegen 11:00 uhr am forsthaus sein,
vielleicht fährt ja jemand mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (2. Juli 2010)

paulewau schrieb:


> ich werde am sonntag so gegen 11:00 uhr am forsthaus sein,
> vielleicht fährt ja jemand mit




ich glaubs ja nicht, der ole lebt ja doch noch. da würd ich glatt mit dir ne runde drehen. geht aber leider nicht, weil ich morgen früh nach ehrwald fahre ne transalp guiden. sonst wäre ich gern dabei gewesen. aber ich hoffe doch man sieht dich jetzt wieder öfter.

ps: kannste mir bei gelegenheit mal den track von meiner extremrunde mailen? format ist relativ egal kann fast alles in .gpx formatieren, wenn du das natürlich schon erledigen würdest wär mir das auch ganz recht.


----------



## Miriquidi (2. Juli 2010)

@ Randon: Da wünsch ich dir viel Spass wann bist den wieder im Lande?


----------



## paulewau (4. Juli 2010)

randon wünsche dir auch viel spass!
wenn du wieder da bis, dann drehen wir ne runde.

welche extremrunde meinst du? 
waren die nicht alle extrem? 

ich werde heute kein rad fahren, die hitze ist einfach zu groß!
bin dann im bad.


----------



## paulewau (6. Juli 2010)

hallo? 

keiner mehr da? 

alle im urlaub!!?? 

muss ich wohl am sonntag wieder alleine fahren??!! 

oder wie, oder was?


----------



## MTB Boy (6. Juli 2010)

Sonntag hab ich ein Rennen in Haselbach in der Röhn  ---- sonst immer -- Übrigens mußte ich am Sonntag alleine fahren ( hab auf dich am forsthaus gewartet )


----------



## spirello (7. Juli 2010)

paulewau schrieb:


> hallo?
> 
> keiner mehr da?
> 
> ...



Ich glaub, am Sonntag hast Du ganz schlechte Karten. Ein Teil ist in Saalbach, in Alpe d'huez, auf einer Transalp oder einfach nur im Urlaub. Vielleicht Ende Juli wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (7. Juli 2010)

@ Spirello und Paulewau:
So wird es werden, Sachsen ist leer
Wir sind in paar Stunden dann mal weg. Das Auto ist gepackt


----------



## Mircwidu (7. Juli 2010)

hast auch mein zeug nicht vergessen?


----------



## Miriquidi (7. Juli 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> hast auch mein zeug nicht vergessen?



...hab alles eingepackt


----------



## paulewau (12. Juli 2010)

MTB Boy schrieb:


> Sonntag hab ich ein Rennen in Haselbach in der Röhn  ---- sonst immer -- Übrigens mußte ich am Sonntag alleine fahren ( hab auf dich am forsthaus gewartet )



hallo mtb boy,

tut mir leid, dass du gewartest hast. 

wir trinken mal ein bier zum nächten stammtisch! 

vieleicht klappt es ein anderes mal!


----------



## Randon (12. Juli 2010)

paulewau schrieb:


> hallo mtb boy,
> 
> tut mir leid, dass du gewartest hast.
> 
> ...



Aaaaah Ole das geht nicht. Du kannst doch keinen 15jährigen zum Alkohol verleiten.


----------



## paulewau (13. Juli 2010)

moin,
na auch wieder im lande?!
wie gehts denn so?

wir können auch ne limo trinken! 

geht am wochenende was?


----------



## Randon (13. Juli 2010)

paulewau schrieb:


> welche extremrunde meinst du?
> waren die nicht alle extrem?



Na die Runde mit den 56km und 2300hm, die ich mal alleine gemacht habe und deinen GPS-Locker mithatte. Hast du die evt. noch?


----------



## paulewau (13. Juli 2010)

@randon
muss ich mal sehen ob da noch was da ist.


----------



## Steve Style (16. Juli 2010)

Hi,

meine Regierung will am Sonntag eine "schöne (Light-)Enduro-Runde" drehen. Ist schon was geplant? Wer ist am Start? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Mircwidu (16. Juli 2010)

was heist Light Enduro. Fürs Fritzz zu viel und Fatmodul zu wenig?
Wollte eigentlich kein RAD mitbringen. Auserdem ist es doch zur Zeit viel zu warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (16. Juli 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> was heist Light Enduro.



Hey Rob,
mach`s nicht komplizierter wie es ist. Ich habe nur zitiert, was Madame sich so vorstellt. Nenn es von mir aus Allmountain, Geländeradfahren oder wie auch immer. Auf jeden Fall ne Ausfahrt die nicht nur Tourencharakter hat.



XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Auserdem ist es doch zur Zeit viel zu warm.



Für Samstag Abend bzw. noch Sonntag Früh (ja nach Wetter-page) sind gelegentliche Schauer angesagt. Es wird also nicht mehr so warm und im Zweifelsfalle packen wir eben die Badehose mit ein.


----------



## frichte1 (16. Juli 2010)

Hey ihr Querulanten ...

vielleicht könnte ich mich erweichen lassen am WE mit von der Partie zu sein, kommt ganz drauf an was der gute Steve so zu bieten hat.

Wann fahren wir eigentich wieder an den O-Kopf Steve? Bremse wird nächste Woche hoffentlich fertig sein.


----------



## Randon (16. Juli 2010)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine Regierung will am Sonntag eine "schöne (Light-)Enduro-Runde" drehen. Ist schon was geplant? Wer ist am Start? Fragen über Fragen.



Ich hätte schon auch wie n` bissl Bock drauf mit dem Scratch zu radeln. Und im Wald isses gar nicht so heiss. Müssten wir uns nur noch was ausmachen, wo treffen und was ungefähr fahren. Naja das was kriegen wir ja auch spontan hin. ich hab nur grad kein kfz um arg weit entfernte treffpunkte zu erreichen (aber der steve hat doch ein großes schwarzes auto...)


----------



## Steve Style (17. Juli 2010)

@Randon
Das große schwarze Auto könnte dich um kurz nach halb zehn abholen, so dass man gegen zehn beim Forsthaus oder wo auch immer los könnte. Kommt der Trailmaster heute oder erst nächste Woche aus dem Urlaub zurück?

@frichte
Zu bieten hat der "gute Steve" nichts, was du nicht schon kennen würdest. Daher bringe ich ja einen Eingeborenen Trailscout mit, der bestimmt eine ganz tolle Idee hat.

O-Kopf ist ok, aber nicht nächste Woche. Da geht es nämlich nicht zum Downhill, sondern Uphill mit Seil und Karabiner in die Sächsischen Schweiz. Die Woche darauf, wäre aber ok.

@XC01_Biker
Bist du jetzt am Start, zumal es ja nicht so warm werden soll?

@paulewau
Würde meine Bessere Hälfte und mich sehr freuen, wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen würden!


----------



## paulewau (17. Juli 2010)

moin

würde schon mit wollen! 

wann und wo gehts los?

zur not können wir uch schwamme sammeln


----------



## Mircwidu (17. Juli 2010)

ne hab kein bike dabei. Muss auch mal pause machen. Demnächst mal wieder.
Viel spaß morgen


----------



## MTB Boy (17. Juli 2010)

wäre auch da bei.

wann un wo gehts den los


----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. Juli 2010)

nabend leute,
ich bin ab Fr/Sa wieder mal im gebirge (olbernhau) und hätte gern gewußt, ob sonntag eine tour geplant ist. auch unter der woche bin ich dann rel. flexibel. also gebt mir doch bitte bescheid.


----------



## Randon (21. Juli 2010)

Also wenn man den Wettervorhersagen Glauben schenken darf, dann soll das Wochenende ja eher suboptimal zum biken geeignet sein. Habe auch grad einigen privaten Stress (Auto- und Wohnungssuche) + Transalpvorbereitung, da kann ich also für das Wochenende noch nix versprechen. Obwohl den Stress mit anderen auf ner Tour wegradeln wahrscheinlich ganz gut tun würde. Zur Zeit fahr ich nur von einem Autohändler zum anderen, von einer Wohnung zur nächsten. Zwar auch alles mit dem Bike, aber ist ja fast immer nur Street, also dementsprechend laaaaangweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (21. Juli 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Also wenn man den Wettervorhersagen Glauben schenken darf, dann soll das Wochenende ja eher suboptimal zum biken geeignet sein. Habe auch grad einigen privaten Stress (Auto- und Wohnungssuche) + Transalpvorbereitung, da kann ich also für das Wochenende noch nix versprechen. Obwohl den Stress mit anderen auf ner Tour wegradeln wahrscheinlich ganz gut tun würde. Zur Zeit fahr ich nur von einem Autohändler zum anderen, von einer Wohnung zur nächsten. Zwar auch alles mit dem Bike, aber ist ja fast immer nur Street, also dementsprechend laaaaangweilig.



kauf dir doch n rennrad 
mit dem wetter hast du wohl leider recht. ich hab geglaubt, das geht jetzt immer so weiter.


----------



## Mircwidu (21. Juli 2010)

bisl Abkühlung ist auch mal nicht schlecht.
Der Randon fährt auch bei 25 grad mit Jacke. Der ist also kein Maßstab


----------



## Miriquidi (22. Juli 2010)

...ich hab hier auch paar Leute in der Pension, die die Trails im Dunklen Wald erkunden wollen. Sie sind ab Freitag im Lande. Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mit denen am Samstag eine Runde zu fahren. Die fahren auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Floyd0707 (22. Juli 2010)

also ich bin am we , egal bei welchen WEtter unterwegs

auch regen


----------



## Der Kassenwart (22. Juli 2010)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> ...ich hab hier auch paar Leute in der Pension, die die Trails im Dunklen Wald erkunden wollen. Sie sind ab Freitag im Lande. Hat vielleicht jemand Lust mit denen am Samstag eine Runde zu fahren. Die fahren auf jeden Fall.



na, das hört sich doch gut an! ich werd jetzt mal das bike ordentlich zusammenfalten u in den koffer packen.
leider kenne ich mich in der lengefelder ecke nicht so aus (eher so um olbernhau rum), macht da einer den guide?


----------



## Randon (22. Juli 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> bisl Abkühlung ist auch mal nicht schlecht.
> Der Randon fährt auch bei 25 grad mit Jacke. Der ist also kein Maßstab



Das waren allerhöchstens 18°C, und das ist eben noch kalt. Bin vorhin von Chemnitz raus aber voll in den Regen gekommen. Ich glaub, ich weiss jetzt wie sich ein Auto in der Waschanlage beim Spülgang fühlt. Leider war ich hinterher eher dreckig-aber klitschnass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulewau (24. Juli 2010)

moin,

geht am sonntag was?
@miriqudi
wollen deine leute am sonntag noch ne runde drehen?


----------



## Miriquidi (24. Juli 2010)

paulewau schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> geht am sonntag was?
> @miriqudi
> wollen deine leute am sonntag noch ne runde drehen?



Ich grüße dich,
die sind gerade unterwegs...kannst du mich heute Abend mal anrufen oder eine SMS schicken. Ich hab deine TelefonNr. verloren.


----------



## Miriquidi (24. Juli 2010)

Neuste Meldung!!!!
Morgen Früh 9:00 Uhr Start zur Sonntagstour in Lengefeld/Vorwerk am Gasthof Forsthaus. 5 Mann haben sich schon angemeldet ( zwei Lengefelder und drei aus Hannover)
Wer noch Lust und Muse hat, kann sich gerne mit einklinken.
Für Weitgereise biete ich auch wieder Frühstück an. Haferbreichen oder auch was "richtiges"... Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr heute Abend noch Bescheid geben könnten, wegen Frühstück.


----------



## MOob (24. Juli 2010)

Glück Auf,
Was hastn so geplant? Kilometer / Gelände?

Gruß aus Lauterbach
MOob


----------



## die Steff (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo, also geplant sind 30-40 km, Streckentechnik wollen die Jungs erst Morgen früh entscheiden,da Sie nicht wissen, wer eventuell noch dazu kommt. Aber Ideen haben die Jungs genug.  

Komm doch einfach mit......

LG Steff


----------



## Mircwidu (29. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ist denn am WE was geplant oder sind alle irgendwie auf Transalp sowie nach Asien verschwunden?


----------



## Miriquidi (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hab bis jetzt auch nichts gehört.
Der, der letzte woche mit den Leuten aus dem Forsthaus unterwegs war, hat aufgerüstet - Scott Nitrus, ein schönes Teil. Ich denke mal er will das mal ausführen. Ich frag noch mal ran und geb Info...


----------



## Mircwidu (29. Juli 2010)

wär super sonst schau ich bei mir im Amtsberger umland noch mal nach paar Trails


----------



## diet (29. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde auch gern mal mit euch mitfahren ...hab allerdings ein CC-Rad, mit hinten hart. Weiß nicht so recht ob das was für eure touren ist?

Grüße Mike


----------



## Mircwidu (30. Juli 2010)

es ist das was du draus machst. Der weg ist das Ziel und wenn wir ne Minute schneller den Trail unten sind dann macht das auch nichts.
Mein Problem ist nur wir bräuchten für Sonntag nen bissl Ortskundigen, da ich zwar ein paar Trails Finde aber nicht alle und ohne Verbindungswege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2010)

diet schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch gern mal mit euch mitfahren ...hab allerdings ein CC-Rad, mit hinten hart. Weiß nicht so recht ob das was für eure touren ist?
> 
> Grüße Mike



ich würd sagen das reicht dicke. kommt drauf an wie du unterwegs bist.
jedenfalls das was ich von der gegend gesehen habe.


----------



## mw.dd (30. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte, die Sonntagsrunde findet dieses WE um Chemnitz statt?
http://dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=333&Itemid=172


----------



## Mircwidu (30. Juli 2010)

ja so wie es ausschaut wird dort was laufen.


----------



## die Steff (30. Juli 2010)

Das in Chemnitz ist ne Sache vom Biobiker, hat nichts mit der normalen Sonntagsrunde bei uns zutun. Sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.

LG Steff


----------



## diet (30. Juli 2010)

Wäre blöd wenn 2 Sachen gleichzeitig stattfinden würden  ...und gut wenn man sich auf eins beschränkt.

Aber mindestens einmal im Leben möchte ich den, glaub schon berühmten  Latte Macchiato von euch probieren


----------



## spirello (30. Juli 2010)

Ich würd's jetzt auch nicht durcheinanderwürfeln. Die Miriquidi-Sonntagsrunde ist eine Runde im Miriquidi, also im "Dunkelwald" rund um Lengefeld beim Thomas. Die Runde am Sonntag in Chemnitz hat damit nix zu tun. 

Da die Miriquidi-Trail-Days auf Grund von terminlichen Problemen bei Thomas abgesagt werden mußten und Randon als ortskundiger Guide der Region Lengefeld gerade in Italien weilt, haben wir uns entschlossen, mal die Trails von verschiedenen Locals um Chemnitz zu fahren.

Wir schauen schon, daß sich nach Möglichkeit nichts überschneidet (wär ja auch blöd )


----------



## mw.dd (30. Juli 2010)

die Steff schrieb:


> Das in Chemnitz ist ne Sache vom Biobiker, hat nichts mit der normalen Sonntagsrunde bei uns zutun. Sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
> 
> LG Steff



Weiß ich doch 

Hatte aber gedacht, das wäre abgesprochen...


----------



## weberknecht (30. Juli 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch
> 
> Hatte aber gedacht, das wäre abgesprochen...



hi micha, mit der kommunikation....ist nicht so einfach...


----------



## Miriquidi (31. Juli 2010)

...am Ende gehts doch nicht darum, wo gefahren wird, was gefahren wird, wie gefahren wird - sondern das gefahren wird. 
Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Boy (9. August 2010)

Na Halloo

Meine Mutter ist etwas älter und muss daher etwas aufrechter auf dem Rad sitzen. Deshalb möchte ich  mal fragen ob vieleicht jemand noch nen Donwhill Lenker für kleines Geld rumliegen hat.


----------



## Miriquidi (10. August 2010)

Bei mir in der Keipe übernachten am WE paar Biker, die eine Runde mit paar Locals drehen wollen. Das wäre dann aber schon Freitag oder Samstag. Hat jemand Zeit, Lust und Muse... 
Nähreres Donnerstagabend...


----------



## paulewau (12. August 2010)

moin,
sonntag hätte ich zeit für ne kleine runde.
bin am samstag bei dir in der kneipe,
da können wir mal schwatzen.


----------



## Bruch-Pilot (16. August 2010)

Servus ihr Burschen und Bienchen 

ich hab endlich wieder nen funktionierenden netzzugang und kann den kontakt zu euch wieder aufnehmen 

zudem kommt hinzu das mein bike nun wieder einen voll funktionsfähigen antrieb besitzt.
und es dauert (hoffe ich) nicht mehr lange dann hab ich sowieso ein zweites fürs grobe gelände (hab mir heut das HANZZ bestellt ).
das macht mich dann bissl flexibler bei defekten bzw verteilt sich der Verschleiß 

also leigt was an in der nächsten zeit?

machts erstmal gut *winke, winke*


----------



## paulewau (17. August 2010)

vieleicht können wir sonntag ne runde ums forsthaus drehen?


----------



## Bruch-Pilot (18. August 2010)

schade dieses WE hab ich schon komplett verplant:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prinzfan (19. August 2010)

Hallo,

da ich nun auch seit ein paar Wochen ein MTB besitze und dafür nur Trekkingrad gefahren bin, wollte ich nun auch mal mit anderen fahren. Meine Frage wäre ob ihr sowas wie ne Altersbeschränkung habt? Bin nämlich "erst" 16 ...

Komme aus Marienberg, also auch ganz aus der Nähe Habt ihr sowas wie eine GPS Route oder so von Smartrunner damit ich mir ma eure Dimensionen beim Rafahren anschauen kann? Oder ne kleine Beschreibung von euch wie lange ihr für wieviel km und hm braucht? Dann würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren

Gruß


----------



## Mircwidu (19. August 2010)

eigentlich sind die Touren immer nach dem "schwächsten" in der Gruppe.
Es gibt immer die Möglichkeit schwierige Trails zu umfahren oder kurz zu schieben.
Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.
Tourenlänge ist verschieden.
Zwischen 30 und 50 alles schon gemacht. Aber wie oben gesagt wird immer geschaut wie Fit die Gruppe ist. Auch gibt es immer die Möglichkeit abzubrechen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## prinzfan (19. August 2010)

Also Konditionell denke ich schon, dass ich mithalten könnte. Ich besitze ein Merida Matts 60-D, reicht ein Hardtail denn für eure Touren? Fahrt ihr diesen Sonntag? Wenn ja, von wo und wie lange plant ihr immer ein? (Essen dabei oder nicht?)


----------



## Mircwidu (19. August 2010)

Hardtail reicht.
Nicht von den verrückten beirren lassen die mitm Freerider mit fahren. Wir lassen es dann auch den Trails bissl mehr krachen 

Schau mal bissl weiter oben. So wie es scheint ist was geplant.
Ich bin leider nicht am start, aber vielleicht geht ja nächste auch Woche was. Da müsste ich da sein.


----------



## prinzfan (19. August 2010)

Achso, Fullface Helm oder sowas brauch ich nicht oder? Besitze ich nämlich gar nicht... Wo startet ihr immer? Hab eig. keinen Bock um 7 dann aufzustehen nur das um 9 irgendwo bin zum losfahren....  

Fahrt ihr mit Rucksack?


----------



## Mircwidu (19. August 2010)

nein FF ist nicht von Nöten und für Touren zu viel, aber Normaler Helm ist Pflicht.

Start ist Forsthaus Frenzel in Lengefeld beim Thomas.
Wann wird meist noch mal bekannt gegeben. Aber vor neuen eigentlich nie.

Ob du mit Rucksack fährst ist dir Überlassen. Ich hab da aber immer Werkzeug, Schläuche, Essen, Trinken usw. drin.

Schau einfach mal ob sich Paulewau oder Thomas noch mal zu Wort melden wegen Sonntag.


----------



## prinzfan (19. August 2010)

Normalen Helm aus dem Discounter habe ich. 

Toll, 11km bis zum Start mit dem Rad fahren :-O Und da muss ich erstmal hin finden ....


----------



## arko666 (19. August 2010)

hey,
bin auch mal mit hier im forum angemeldet auf wunsch eines guten freundes ^^
der prinzfan ^^
jiaaa also ihr macht die tour wohl jetzt jeden sonntag , oder wie oft im monat ?
und najia hab halt mal interesse an ner tour und bin früher auch fast jedentag 
mitn rad auf arbeit gefahrn  waren so 30 km pro tag o,o 
hatte dann aber die möglichkeit aufs auto und bin daher nicht mehr im training .
also lust zu sowas hab ich schon und der schweinehund muss auch mal dran glauben ^^


----------



## Miriquidi (20. August 2010)

prinzfan schrieb:


> Normalen Helm aus dem Discounter habe ich.
> 
> Toll, 11km bis zum Start mit dem Rad fahren :-O Und da muss ich erstmal hin finden ....



...das sollte doch kein Problem sein


----------



## prinzfan (20. August 2010)

Eigentlich nich 

Läuft diesen Sonntag was? Wenn ja wo und wann? Mein Kumpel (arko666) und ich sind dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miriquidi (20. August 2010)

prinzfan schrieb:


> Eigentlich nich
> 
> Läuft diesen Sonntag was? Wenn ja wo und wann? Mein Kumpel (arko666) und ich sind dabei



Paulewau plant was...hab auch von Spirello gehört, dass er vor Ort sein will. Ein Endurist aus Vorwerk will sich auch mit einklinken...seit mal so gegen 9:00 Uhr hier im Vorwerk.
Anfahrt von Mab: am besten über Lauterbach kurz vorm "Lauterbacher" Richtung Lauterbacher Knochen-Kalkwerk und von dort über den Fünferweg bis zur "Waldesruh" dort vorbei links ab ins Vorwerk am Baumarkt vorbei und schon seit ihr am Forsthaus...
Ihr könnt auch mit dem auto kommen und das hier am Gasthof stehen lassen.

@all: wer will, kann hier Frühstücken. Bitte mal bis morgen Abend ne Meldung, damit ich euch ein schönes Haferbreichen kochen kann 
PS: es gibt auch was "richtiges"


----------



## prinzfan (20. August 2010)

Sry aber mit dem Auto kommen wird nichts, ich bekomme meinen Führerschein erst in 1,5 Monaten ausgehändigt Und 2 Fahrräder bekommen wir nicht in das Auto vom arko.

Wird sind dann um neun da und ich werde jetzt mal schauen wie man am dümmsten fährt....


----------



## Miriquidi (20. August 2010)

prinzfan schrieb:


> Sry aber mit dem Auto kommen wird nichts, ich bekomme meinen Führerschein erst in 1,5 Monaten ausgehändigt Und 2 Fahrräder bekommen wir nicht in das Auto vom arko.
> 
> Wird sind dann um neun da und ich werde jetzt mal schauen wie man am dümmsten fährt....



Es gibt noch ne Variante über die Neunzehnhainer Talsperre...Lautaer Mühlenweg runter über die B101, dann geradeaus an der Talsperre entlang, über die Mauer, danach links bis zum ersten Weg rechts bergauf. Da seht auch ein Schild in Richtung Vorwerk. Die Länge dürfte die gleiche sein...


----------



## prinzfan (20. August 2010)

Ich habe mir gedacht über die drei-Brüder Höhe den Schottwerg runter, kommt man im Gewerbegebiet an der heinzebank raus. Dann an der Heinzebank auf die 101, dann an der wahrscheinlich einzigen Kreuzung Richtung Waldesuh über S226 und dort dann links rum....  Weil ich mich ehrlich gesagt mit den Wegbezeichnungen dort nicht auskenne, bin da eigentlich nur auf der Straße gefahren, wenn überhaupt...

Ach ich werde das jetzt einfach mal ausprobieren  Werd schon ankommen und dann in Pockau nen Eis essen oder so


----------



## Miriquidi (20. August 2010)

prinzfan schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gedacht über die drei-Brüder Höhe den Schottwerg runter, kommt man im Gewerbegebiet an der heinzebank raus. Dann an der Heinzebank auf die 101, dann an der wahrscheinlich einzigen Kreuzung Richtung Waldesuh über S226 und dort dann links rum....  Weil ich mich ehrlich gesagt mit den Wegbezeichnungen dort nicht auskenne, bin da eigentlich nur auf der Straße gefahren, wenn überhaupt...
> 
> Ach ich werde das jetzt einfach mal ausprobieren  Werd schon ankommen und dann in Pockau nen Eis essen oder so



...kannst du auch machen...B101 macht aber kenn Spass


----------



## prinzfan (20. August 2010)

Zu Spät 

Bilanz: Ich habs nicht gefunden. Ich stand in Obervorwerk und habe nach einem Schild gesucht, nicht gefunden. Nur eins wegen Baustoffe Bräuer oder so ähnlich. Waren dann doch noch 34km auf 2:17h 

Wie komme ich von dort zum Gasthof? :fresse:


----------



## spirello (20. August 2010)

Na, da warst Du doch schon fast da. Baustoff Bräuer ist direkt neben dem Forsthaus. Kannst auch mal hier schauen. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.


----------



## Miriquidi (20. August 2010)

prinzfan schrieb:


> Zu Spät
> 
> Bilanz: Ich habs nicht gefunden. Ich stand in Obervorwerk und habe nach einem Schild gesucht, nicht gefunden. Nur eins wegen Baustoffe Bräuer oder so ähnlich. Waren dann doch noch 34km auf 2:17h
> 
> Wie komme ich von dort zum Gasthof? :fresse:



...da warns nur noch 200m bergab. Nu weist ja wos is. 
Bis die Tage...


----------



## prinzfan (21. August 2010)

Gut, also fast gefunden. Danke. Wir sind dann morgen früh da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (21. August 2010)

Bist auch ein kleiner masorist spirello willst wo ohne Rad nach lengefeld.
Bin schon bissl neidig. Hoffentlich schaff ich es demnächst mal wieder zu ner Tour. Hier in meck-pom ist nicht viel mit bergen.
@Thomas 
Wie schaut es bei dir in der ersten september Woche unter der Woche aus?


----------



## morph027 (21. August 2010)

@XC01: Hab ich dein Fritzz heut zufällig in Schöneck gesehen? Die in deiner schnieken Farbe gibts ja nicht ganz so oft.


----------



## Mircwidu (22. August 2010)

Ne Fritzz steht in Sachsen und ich bin an der müritz.

Schöne tour heut Jungs.


----------



## prinzfan (22. August 2010)

So ich bin dann auch mal wieder vorm PC Das Resultat ist viel Schrott... arko sein Rahmen ist gebrochen und bei mir hats das Vorderrad bei einem Flug übern Lenker verbogen.... War ja auch ganz schön steil.... 
In 3 Wochen würde ich wieder mitkommen, nächste Woche kann ich auf keinen Fall da da 2 Weißheitszähne rausmüssen 

Achso, sind eure Touren immer so oder auch anders?


----------



## Miriquidi (22. August 2010)

prinzfan schrieb:


> So ich bin dann auch mal wieder vorm PC Das Resultat ist viel Schrott... arko sein Rahmen ist gebrochen und bei mir hats das Vorderrad bei einem Flug übern Lenker verbogen.... War ja auch ganz schön steil....
> In 3 Wochen würde ich wieder mitkommen, nächste Woche kann ich auf keinen Fall da da 2 Weißheitszähne rausmüssen
> 
> Achso, sind eure Touren immer so oder auch anders?



Nee nee, geht auch manchmal gemütlich zu
Kommt ruhig mal zum Stammtisch am 10. September, da lernt ihr noch mehr Typen kennen


----------



## prinzfan (22. August 2010)

Sry da geht es gar nicht  Mein Kumpel hat Lehre zum Koch und muss da arbeiten und ich hab da nen Arzttermin und danch Zeitung austragen.... Beim nächsten mal danach vielleicht  Aber erstmal muss meine acht aus dem Vorderrad und eine neue Gabel her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (22. August 2010)

Mensch Thomas ihr könnt doch den nachwuchs nicht gleich so verschrecken.
Hoffe es blieb nur bei Material schäden.

Manchmal wünsch ich mir ja das mein fritzz auch mal nachgibt. Dann wär Platz für ein hanzz


----------



## prinzfan (22. August 2010)

Du kannst mir dein fritzz ja schenken und dir ein hanzz kaufen


----------



## morph027 (22. August 2010)

Jetzt geht das hier auch noch los...Ich reiß mich zusammen, nicht sofort zu bestellen und alle erzählen, dass die das Hanzz haben wollen oder haben sogar schon bestellt  Ist aber auch ein geiles Teil.


----------



## Randon (22. August 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Mensch Thomas ihr könnt doch den nachwuchs nicht gleich so verschrecken.
> Hoffe es blieb nur bei Material schäden.
> 
> Manchmal wünsch ich mir ja das mein fritzz auch mal nachgibt. Dann wär Platz für ein hanzz



Keine Bange Rob, so schlimm war's nicht. Des einen Bike ist zusammengebrochen weil's eine alte Baumarktgurke ist (hab ich trotzdem vorher noch nie gesehen) und der ander junge Mann hatte nen kleinen Hüpfer über den Lenker. Sind aber keine menschlichen Schäden entstanden. Und den Achter bekommt ein versierter Schrauber in 5 Minuten wieder aus dem VR raus. Aber der Rahmenbruch war echt der Hammer. Leute Leute: Finger weg von Baumarktmüll!


----------



## Miriquidi (24. August 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Keine Bange Rob, so schlimm war's nicht. Des einen Bike ist zusammengebrochen weil's eine alte Baumarktgurke ist (hab ich trotzdem vorher noch nie gesehen) und der ander junge Mann hatte nen kleinen Hüpfer über den Lenker. Sind aber keine menschlichen Schäden entstanden. Und den Achter bekommt ein versierter Schrauber in 5 Minuten wieder aus dem VR raus. Aber der Rahmenbruch war echt der Hammer. Leute Leute: Finger weg von Baumarktmüll!



...hat halt jeder mal klein angefangen und es hat nicht jeder das Geld zur Verfügung, um sich gleich ordentlich auszustatten. Das Wchtigste ist, man ist erstmal auf den Trails unterwegs, steigern kann man sich immer. Vorderräder sind auch von gestandenen Miriquidi Riders schon geschrottet worden. Das zeugt doch von Einsatzwillen, oder?
Also Jungs kommt zum nächsten Stammtisch und informiert euch über Material und wo man es bekommt. Es muß auch nicht gleich ein Vermögen kosten. Ich hab mal mit einem Bike für sagenhafte 650 DM(!!!!!!) angefangen und ein halbes Jahr später hab ich mich schon wieder nach besserem Material umgesehen und investiert...

Ride on...


----------



## prinzfan (24. August 2010)

Wo du grad von günstigem Material und herbekommen redest... Es hat nicht zufällig jemand von euch eine Rock Shox Tora U-Turn rumliegen  ?


----------



## morph027 (30. August 2010)

Gibts eigentlich schon Ideen und grobe Gedanken zum nächsten Enduro-Rennen? Geistert mir gerade durch den Kopf...


----------



## Randon (30. August 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon Ideen und grobe Gedanken zum nächsten Enduro-Rennen? Geistert mir gerade durch den Kopf...




Ja natürlich, da gibts sogar schon einen Termin. Vorher ist aber noch Mountainbikertreffen mit SchlossX in Augustusburg: hier schauen

Das wird sehr spektakulär. Die sich trauen, mitfahren! Alle anderen, zuschauen!


----------



## Miriquidi (1. September 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon Ideen und grobe Gedanken zum nächsten Enduro-Rennen? Geistert mir gerade durch den Kopf...



Der Termin steht schon... Strecke auch... schick mir mal ne Mail da geb ich dir Info. Das ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber wie der SchloßX...


----------



## Mircwidu (1. September 2010)

Wolltest du mir nicht auch noch was zusenden zu dem ganzen?
Bist du am Sonntag in Meisen dabei?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallesurf (2. September 2010)

wollte am Sonntag mit der Kamera nach Meißen fahren. Wo ist denn eine gute Stelle, wo man auch ran kommt?

VG Thomas


----------



## Randon (2. September 2010)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber wie der SchloßX...



...das ist wohl wahr. Vor allem wird es Enduro pur sein. Denk mal dran Jim Bescheid zu sagen wegen dem Strecke abfahren. Du weisst was ich meine.


----------



## Miriquidi (2. September 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> ...das ist wohl wahr. Vor allem wird es Enduro pur sein. Denk mal dran Jim Bescheid zu sagen wegen dem Strecke abfahren. Du weisst was ich meine.



...ich bin dran. Wann wärs dir den mal so?


----------



## Randon (2. September 2010)

Miriquidi schrieb:


> ...ich bin dran. Wann wärs dir den mal so?



Bei mir sagt kein Schatzi wann ich daheim sein muss, ich bin selbstbestimmt. Das kommt also auf den Jim an, nachmittags oder Wochenende wär optimal.


----------



## Miriquidi (3. September 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Bei mir sagt kein Schatzi wann ich daheim sein muss, ich bin selbstbestimmt. Das kommt also auf den Jim an, nachmittags oder Wochenende wär optimal.



...man kann halt nicht alles haben, du hast da eben Prioritäten gesetzt da werden bei dir doch jetzt reichlich Geländekilometer, wo du nicht auf Frau und Hund Rücksicht nehmen mußt. 
Was macht den die Wohnung? Bist schon fertig mit Einräumen?
Wann ist die Einzugsparty
Hab gelesen, du bist jetzt auch als MTB-Trainer unterwegs... Das Freerideresort hast aber an Geri abgegeben.

PS:


----------



## Miriquidi (29. September 2010)

@ Randon: Wie siehts den mal wieder mit einer Sonntagstour aus?


----------



## morph027 (8. Oktober 2010)

Jeah, am Sonntag ist wunderschönes Herbstwetter  Soll/Kann ich noch irgendwas beitragen oder mitbringen, um zu helfen statt nur zu fahren? Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, ob ich meine dicke Kamera mitbringe, das dürfte mit biken und Fotorucksack aber doof sein.

Treffen am Forsthaus? Welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## Randon (8. Oktober 2010)

dicke kamera ist gut - wenn du sie noch in nen rucksack bekommst. auf den zwischenetappen geht's gemütlich zu und sonst musste halt bissl aufpassen.

was nacht eigentlich der bash- funzt er?


----------



## morph027 (8. Oktober 2010)

Bash basht ab und an mal an einen Baum oder Steine und macht dabei das, was er soll 

Ist jemand mit, der die Prüfungen nur mit fährt, ohne teilzunehmen? Dem könnte man den Rucksack während der Prüfung mal in die Hand drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (8. Oktober 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Bash basht ab und an mal an einen Baum oder Steine und macht dabei das, was er soll
> 
> Ist jemand mit, der die Prüfungen nur mit fährt, ohne teilzunehmen? Dem könnte man den Rucksack während der Prüfung mal in die Hand drücken.



Ja ist so.


----------



## MOob (8. Oktober 2010)

Werde als Helfer dabei sein  Wie spät gehts los? 
Grüße MOob


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Oktober 2010)

Spätesten um neun soll Start sein. Also war ganz gut das ihr so gegen halb da seit.


----------



## Randon (9. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Spätesten um neun soll Start sein. Also war ganz gut das ihr so gegen halb da seit.




Hey Rob wie kennst du die Uhr? Wenn um 9 Start ist, dann ist halb 10 zu spät. Im Ernst, Sonntag wird ein langer Tag wir können früh nicht rumkäsen. Wenn es also heisst Start um 9 dann geht's da auch los.


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Oktober 2010)

mensch randon wie deutest du uhrzeiten.
Ich meint spätestens halb neun da sein.
dort steht nirgends was von zehn.


----------



## morph027 (11. Oktober 2010)

So...guten Morgen!

Es war ein Traum, Danke nochmal an alle Beteiligten! Bis auf einen verstauchten Fuß ist alles heil. Man solte halt nur mit dem Bike durch den Wald und nicht laufen  

Eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich mich mal wieder blicken lasse! Mag gleich gar nicht mehr auf meine Leipziger Trails. Mir hat zumindest in manchen Bergabstellen (steile, enge Kurven) etwas die Technik gefehlt, gibts hier halt nicht. Aber bin ja sowieso nicht für Zeiten mitgefahren 

Wie wird eure Shuttletour? Ähnliche Trails? Schwerer?

by the way...mag mir mal jemand die Mailadresse des Fotofingergotts zukommen lassen? Dankööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (12. Oktober 2010)

morph027 schrieb:


> Wie wird eure Shuttletour? Ähnliche Trails? Schwerer?



WP 4 wollte ich schon mit reinnehmen, die ist einfach so schön trialig. Ja das wird ungefähr sowas in der Richtung. Mal sehen ob wir bei Milena noch was finden...


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Oktober 2010)

also da würde ich eher wp5 mit rein nehmen.
Die 4er hat zwar auch spaß gemacht aber war nun nicht so ausergewöhnlich.
Das ist eher was für leichte räder. Als mit nem schweren FR Bock dort drüber zu trialen.


----------



## morph027 (13. Oktober 2010)

Fand beide klasse


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Oktober 2010)

ja schlecht war die 4er auch nicht. nur ist die eher was für ein leichtes enduro oder AM Bike.
Mit was schweren hast dort bissl mehr zu kämpfen.
Aber ich denke egal was. Es kann nur gut werden.


----------



## Randon (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich fand die 4 die beste. Und Rob, ich denke dein Bock ist auch nicht viel schwerer als meiner. Ich bin dort richtig gut klargekommen, war genau meins.


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht lag es auch einfach nur am vollen Bauch. Der war ja gut mit lecker Gulasch von Thomas gefüllt.
Und Geschmäcker sind ja auch verschieden.


----------



## morph027 (13. Oktober 2010)

Das sowieso....aber den vollen Ranzen hatte ich auch beim letzten Transfer noch


----------



## frichte1 (13. Oktober 2010)

lasst doch erstmal den Hänger fertig werden und dann entscheiden wir spontan wo es hingehen wird. Ach ja das Kalula passt auch in eure Halterung kein Problem mitm Tretlager oder der Kurbel.

Ich fand die 4. WP auch lässig, aber gg WP 5 war die einfach mal gar nichts. Milena und Metal Mountain wären was. Außerdem haben wir ja noch viel mehr zur Auswahl.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin heut noch mal alle gerockt! Schade das man zu wenig Zeit hat so was öfter zu machen...


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Oktober 2010)

O-Thal müsste auch mal erforscht werden 
Ich glaub wir machen die Sonntagsrunden zu Sonntagsshuttlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (14. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> O-Thal müsste auch mal erforscht werden





XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir machen die Sonntagsrunden zu Sonntagsshuttlen




Bei den vielen guten Ideen die du heute hast, bist du definitiv mit dem richtigen Fuß aufgestanden.


----------



## Randon (14. Oktober 2010)

Idee: am Wochenende 23./24.10. DSE Helfertour. Das heisst das ganze nochmal, aber ohne Wartezeiten und dafür mit Flow auch mal für die Helfer. Wer hat Bock?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (14. Oktober 2010)

oha... wäre dabei!


----------



## Mircwidu (14. Oktober 2010)

ist shuttle Tour schon gekippt?
Oder braucht ihr noch bissl Zeit?


----------



## mfgoods (14. Oktober 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> O-Thal müsste auch mal erforscht werden
> Ich glaub wir machen die Sonntagsrunden zu Sonntagsshuttlen



genau!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9576

der thomas wollte ja schon lange mal mit mir da hin!


----------



## frichte1 (15. Oktober 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Idee: am Wochenende 23./24.10. DSE Helfertour. Das heisst das ganze nochmal, aber ohne Wartezeiten und dafür mit Flow auch mal für die Helfer. Wer hat Bock?



Sch ... sieht bei mir schlecht aus (mal sehen was ich noch umschaufeln kann)


----------



## Randon (15. Oktober 2010)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Sch ... sieht bei mir schlecht aus (mal sehen was ich noch umschaufeln kann)




Ist ja bisher auch nur ein Vorschlag. Müssen wir mal abstimmen wann es den meisten passt. Der Hänger wird frühestens Ende Oktober fertsch, gab kleine Probleme bei den Fertigungstoleranzen.


----------



## mw.dd (15. Oktober 2010)

Danke, aber ich hätte keine der 5 WP mit Spaß fahren können, deswegen verzichte ich - und gehe an dem WE wandern


----------



## Randon (17. Oktober 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich hätte keine der 5 WP mit Spaß fahren können, deswegen verzichte ich - und gehe an dem WE wandern



Na ich denke wir sollten auch wieder mal ein Fahrtechnikseminar anbieten. Danach macht dir sowas auch einen Heidenspass - versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (17. Oktober 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> ...Fahrtechnikseminar ...



Da bin ich sofort dabei; das ich immerhin die "Basics für einen guten Tourenfahrer" draufhabe, wurde mir gestern von höchster Stelle bestätigt


----------



## Bruch-Pilot (18. Oktober 2010)

HUHU

ich würde die DSE-tour gerne nochmal mitfahren.
hätte aber nur am 24.10 freie Spitzen.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (21. Oktober 2010)

Randon schrieb:


> Idee: am Wochenende 23./24.10. DSE Helfertour. Das heisst das ganze nochmal, aber ohne Wartezeiten und dafür mit Flow auch mal für die Helfer. Wer hat Bock?



Was wird nun daraus, hätte samstag zeit!!??


----------



## weberknecht (21. Oktober 2010)

Marcel Neubert schrieb:


> Was wird nun daraus, hätte samstag zeit!!??



Samstag ist Vollmond, könnte mir ab 18.30 uhr ne "Licht ist Pflicht" Tour in der C Umgebung (Treff Adelsberger Kirche) vorstellen?


----------



## Randon (22. Oktober 2010)

Also bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner weiter gemeldet. Hätte da noch so ne Idee für Samstag (Sonntag soll ja das Wetter wieder grrr werden). Der Fichtelberg wollte doch schon lange mal auf seine materialmordenden und knochenbrechenden Eigenschaften erfahren werden - auch bezüglich evt. späterer Shuttleeinsätze. Nico, Rob, Marian, Fried, Frankie und die üblichen Verdächtigen: wie isses?


----------



## Marcel Neubert (22. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt ich wäre für morgen die Drecksaustrecke abfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (22. Oktober 2010)

ich muss mal schauen, aber morgen schaut eher schlecht aus.
eher Sonntag.
ansonsten nächste Woche bin ich von Do bis Mo im Lande.


----------



## Erzi (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi Randon,
kurz zur Info:
Fichtelberg ist zur Zeit mit Schnee bedeckt und die schöne Strecke an der Himmelsleiter ziemlich nass und schlecht fahrbar. 
Es kommt nun durch den Schnee auch noch viel Wasser nach.
Ich war letzten Sonntag noch mal bei Superwetter mit meinem Sohn oben. 
DH Ticket 15  pro Nase für 7 Farten. 
Es waren auch einige Locals vor Ort die das Forum hier noch nicht kannten und für den "dunklen Wald" Interesse zeigten. 
Mal sehen ob sich der Ein oder Andere hier meldet.
Hier der Link zur aktuellen Webcam:
http://www.fichtelberg-ski.de/webcams.php
Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## Bruch-Pilot (22. Oktober 2010)

samstag kann ich diese woche nicht. da hab ich Meisterschule.
ich wäre für DSE-tour, vor allem da ich das inserat über den schlechten zustand der fichtelstrecke gelesen hab.
frank hat noch den Totenstein vorgeschlagen das wäre aber weniger treten mehr hoch schieben und runter rollen. der kann aber, wenn überhaupt, auch nur Sonntag.


----------



## Mircwidu (22. Oktober 2010)

Was heißt hier schlechter streckenzustand 
Das kommt alles nur der Fahrtechnik zu gute 
Bei mir geht auch nur Sonntag und totenstein klingt auch mal interessant.


----------



## frichte1 (22. Oktober 2010)

Wie die Mädels bereits gesagt haben, kann ich am Samstag leider ne. Sonntag Nachmittag am Totenstein wäre ne Idee.


----------



## Marcel Neubert (22. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde morgen trotzdem fahren, vielleicht bin i so auch am start! weiß aber ne wo das ist!


----------



## mfgoods (22. Oktober 2010)

ich hätte auch lust am sonntag bissel zu radeln. vom totenstein kann man ja auch mal nen abstecher auf die lft strecke machen!


----------



## Randon (22. Oktober 2010)

mfgoods schrieb:


> ich hätte auch lust am sonntag bissel zu radeln. vom totenstein kann man ja auch mal nen abstecher auf die lft strecke machen!



Ihr habt aber schon mal den Wetterbericht gehört bzw. gesehen? Morgen solls eigentlich sehr schön und sonnig werden und am Sonntag schon wieder regnen. Werd ich morgen mal richtung amtsberg schauen, da soll ne ganz lustige auffahrt von Rund um ZP sein, mal gucken ob man die abfahrtstechnisch nutzen kann. und auch das ding in venusberg sollte mal probiert werden. sonntag totenstein kann man ja dann immer noch machen. ist das gut da?

hey frieder wie siehts morgen aus, bock mal ruz-sachen zu testen?


----------



## weberknecht (23. Oktober 2010)

mfgoods schrieb:


> ich hätte auch lust am sonntag bissel zu radeln. vom totenstein kann man ja auch mal nen abstecher auf die lft strecke machen!



...isn lft,  zeit?


----------



## Bruch-Pilot (23. Oktober 2010)

so... ich werd jetzt samstag mit rob und frank auf dem Totenstein rum rollern.
wir treffen uns zw. 12:30 und 13:00.
robert will, für die die nich wissen wo´s is, noch den genauen treffpunkt reinstellen.
ich kann auch nur sagen das es irgendwo bei Chemnitz-Rabenstein is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (23. Oktober 2010)

Es ist Sonntag gemeint.
Link kommt noch.
Grobe Richtung ist Wüstenbrand Richtung A4


----------



## mfgoods (23. Oktober 2010)

l-lowbiker
f-freeride
t-team
strecke ist in der nähe von langenberg/hot, also auch vom totenstein aus erreichbar! ca. 1000meter singletrail.

wäre als treffpunkt waldparkplatz autobahnbrücke ok?


----------



## weberknecht (23. Oktober 2010)

passt... 





mfgoods schrieb:


> l-lowbiker
> f-freeride
> t-team
> strecke ist in der nähe von langenberg/hot, also auch vom totenstein aus erreichbar! ca. 1000meter singletrail.
> ...


----------



## Phantomas (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute, bin am Wochenende in Chemnitz und hab  am Samstag  ab ca.14.00 Uhr nichts vor ,werde mich am Nachmittag auf dem Bike vergnügen da ja auch das Wetter ganz schön werden soll ! Vieleicht ist ja die Miriquidi-Truppe unterwegs und man könnte sich  mit anschließen ,oder ne andere Gruppe würde mich mitnehmen! Also macht mal nen Vorschlag , würde mich freuen!Grüß Tom


----------



## morph027 (26. Oktober 2010)

By the way...mir gefällt das Shirt auch sehr gut  Oma darf nur noch auf kurze Ärmel umnähen ^^


----------



## much175 (28. Oktober 2010)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin am Wochenende in Chemnitz und hab  am Samstag  ab ca.14.00 Uhr nichts vor ,werde mich am Nachmittag auf dem Bike vergnügen da ja auch das Wetter ganz schön werden soll ! Vieleicht ist ja die Miriquidi-Truppe unterwegs und man könnte sich  mit anschließen ,oder ne andere Gruppe würde mich mitnehmen! Also macht mal nen Vorschlag , würde mich freuen!Grüß Tom




hiho,
ich glaub, dass du hier ziemlich gute Chancen hast, jemanden zu finden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469479&page=3


----------



## morph027 (8. März 2011)

Nochmal O-Ton zum Ol' Mens Ride: "Scheeeee wars"


----------



## degit (8. März 2011)

scheen dank für die route !!
war wirklich eine super tour !!!


----------



## Miriquidi (8. März 2011)

Ich bin schon am Planen... machen wir am 19. noch mal so ne Rund? Ich gebs beizeiten raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (8. März 2011)

Da bin ich im Vogtland am rumgurken....aber haut mal rein, eure Berge werden ja nicht gleich einstürzen 

Bis dahin mach ich mir meine Latte einfach selber, die ist fast so gut ^^


----------



## paulewau (17. März 2011)

moin, moin,

ich wäre am 19.03.2011 dabei!
Start am Forsthaus??
Wann?
Wohin?


----------



## Miriquidi (18. März 2011)

paulewau schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> 
> ich wäre am 19.03.2011 dabei!
> Start am Forsthaus??
> ...



Also, am Sonntag darf ich aus meiner Küche nicht raus
Soll ich den Termin noch mal ins Gesichtsbuch schreiben?
Das Wetter soll ja gar nicht schlecht werden...


----------



## paulewau (23. März 2011)

geht am 26.03.2011 was?


----------



## paulewau (30. März 2011)

moin,

ich fahr am *03.04.2011* ne "Miriquidi Sonntagsrunde"
im Gebiet um Börnichen/Erzg.

Möchte jemand mit?


----------



## ire0 (31. März 2011)

Moin Moin,

wie würde die Runde ausschauen?

Hab momentan leider nicht die beste Kondition. 

Wie spät würdest du starten?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulewau (31. März 2011)

hallo ire0,
können was leichtes machen, kein problem.
Zeit: so zwischen 10:00 und 11:00 Uhr.
wir können am Forsthaus starten.


----------



## ire0 (31. März 2011)

Klingt gut, ich melde mich morgen nochmal.

Muss erst mal meine Chefin fragen wann die vom Walken wieder da ist.


----------



## ire0 (2. April 2011)

Meine Freundin geht morgen gegen 11uhr walken. 

Wird leider nix, ein anderes mal...  

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## paulewau (6. April 2011)

Bin am Sonntag (10.04.2011) wieder unterwegs.
wer mit will ...


----------



## aeron (3. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

ist am 7. oder 8.05 jemand Unterwegs?


----------



## Miriquidi (4. Mai 2011)

aeron schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ist am 7. oder 8.05 jemand Unterwegs?



... bei uns wird wieder gefahrn - an beiden Tagen jeweils 9:00 Uhr Treff am Forsthaus in Lengefeld. Es kommen noch paar Leute vom Bikeland in DD.


----------



## morph027 (4. Mai 2011)

Och, da muss ich ja am Wochenende wieder so zeitig aufstehen  Ich geb mir große Mühe mal vorbeizukommen.


----------



## aeron (5. Mai 2011)

auf was kann man sich denn einstellen? Also Tourlänge, hm und Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## morph027 (9. Mai 2011)

Hui, gestern war ganz schön anstrengend...laut GPS ~3800hm auf 54km.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hui, gestern war ganz schön anstrengend...laut GPS ~3800hm auf 54km.
> _<Bilder gelöscht>_



Ihr Helden - teilweise seid ihr sogar senkrechte Wände hochgefahren 

IM Ernst sagt: Dein GPS hat wohl keinen barometrischen Höhenmesser, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (9. Mai 2011)

Ne leider nicht...Ich habs schon grob bereinigt, für mehr Fehlersuche muss ich nochmal ein anderes Prog anwerfen. Aber man muss ja auch erst mal arbeiten  Die paar Spitzen nehm ich dann mal noch raus. Anstrengend war's mit'm dicken Enduro allemal ^^


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht...Ich habs schon grob bereinigt, für mehr Fehlersuche muss ich nochmal ein anderes Prog anwerfen. Aber man muss ja auch erst mal arbeiten  Die paar Spitzen nehm ich dann mal noch raus. Anstrengend war's mit'm dicken Enduro allemal ^^



Lass es durch den Konverter von GPSies laufen und benutze die Funktion "Höhendaten hinzufügen/ersetzen".  Anschließend glätten mit Sporttracks oder GTA.net...

Am Ende bleiben trotzdem anstrengende 1500hm


----------



## morph027 (9. Mai 2011)

GTA wartet zu Hause..hab nur keine Lust, das hier auf Arbeit auf meinem Linux-PC einzufrickeln...Da kann ich manuell solche Abschnitte mit 130km/h und 70% Steigung rausnehmen


----------



## morph027 (9. Mai 2011)

So...mit angepassten Höhenmetern aus SRTM-Daten bleiben rund 1870 übrig


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> So...mit angepassten Höhenmetern aus SRTM-Daten bleiben rund 1870 übrig



Immer noch ganz ordentlich. 

Der barometrische Höhenmesser meines Edge 705 ergibt nach meiner Erfahrung nochmal in Summe 10-20% weniger als die Berechnung mit SRTM-Daten.


----------



## Randon (10. Mai 2011)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hui, gestern war ganz schön anstrengend...laut GPS ~3800hm auf 54km.



Da haut ja aber was gar nicht hin mit deinem Höhenmesser. Ich hab in der Gegend ne Runde zusammengestellt die richtig hart ist - bis jetzt ist die noch NIE jemand komplett mit durchgefahren - und die hat 2300hm auf 53km. Deine Werte sind also durchaus als utopisch zu betrachten. Wenn du willst kannste mir ja mal den Track schicken, vielleicht finde ich den Fehler. Oder du machst den mal im Routeconverter auf.


----------



## Mircwidu (10. Mai 2011)

Randon weiter lesen im Thread. 
Dort steht doch das er es schon bereinigt hat und nun noch so viel übrig ist:



morph027 schrieb:


> So...mit angepassten Höhenmetern aus SRTM-Daten bleiben rund 1870 übrig



Was geht am WE?


----------



## morph027 (10. Mai 2011)

Mischung auf Mess- und Ablesefehler  Die 3800 waren komplett, also hoch und wieder runter. Hab den Track nochmal mit SRTM-Daten gefüttert und komm auf ~1870. Dürfte immer noch etwas drüber liegen, aber auch egal, geil wars allemal  Ich werd mal sehen, ob ich zu den Trail-Days kommen kann, bis jetzt sieht alles gut aus.


----------



## Randon (10. Mai 2011)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Randon weiter lesen im Thread.
> Dort steht doch das er es schon bereinigt hat und nun noch so viel übrig ist:
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Rob, ich las das schon. Kann mich aber schlecht auf den Kofferaumdeckel beziehen, wenn ich was zur Motorhaube sagen möchte. Du verstehst die Metapher?

Ja und auch die 1870hm erscheinen mir etwas viel. Aber macht nix, Hauptsache 's war schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (11. Juni 2011)

Plan für morgen: das nochmal fahren.


----------



## prinzfan (11. Juni 2011)

Warum morgen  Montag wäre besser


----------



## Randon (11. Juni 2011)

Weil es Sonntagsrunde heisst! Nee im Ernst, ist schon länger Freunden versprochen.


----------



## MTB Boy (16. Juni 2011)

Ich Grüße euch sagt mal steigt was am sonntag


----------



## Randon (16. Juni 2011)

am wochende ist heavy 24 und wir haben auch noch bisschen vorbereitungsarbeit für den schloss-x. also ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## bfast01 (16. Juni 2011)

Also ganz kurz und knapp und weg vom eingentlichen Thema (können wir auch gern später löschen): Ich war jetzt eine Woche im Krankenhaus und kann daher nicht am Heavy 24 teilnehmen.

Zu Vergeben gibt es einen Platz im 2er Team (egal ob m/w), alles organisiert und bezahlt, also einfach nur radeln mit dem Ziel durchkommen. Wer ernsthaft! will soll sich bei mir bis Freitag um 14Uhr per PN inkl. Handynr melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randon (17. Juni 2011)

bfast01 schrieb:


> Also ganz kurz und knapp und weg vom eingentlichen Thema (können wir auch gern später löschen): Ich war jetzt eine Woche im Krankenhaus und kann daher nicht am Heavy 24 teilnehmen.
> 
> Zu Vergeben gibt es einen Platz im 2er Team (egal ob m/w), alles organisiert und bezahlt, also einfach nur radeln mit dem Ziel durchkommen. Wer ernsthaft! will soll sich bei mir bis Freitag um 14Uhr per PN inkl. Handynr melden.




hab am mittwoch mal rumgefragt, die fahren entweder schon selber oder wollen sich das nicht antun


----------



## GuyGood (9. Juli 2011)

Findet am Sonntag dem 24.07 eine Runde statt, an der man womöglich teilnehmen könnte?


----------



## Bruch-Pilot (28. Juli 2011)

huhu, war schon lange nicht mehr hier! wird hier überhaupt noch regelmäßig was rein geschrieben? naja ich frag das selbe nacher auch noch mal auf facebook ;-)

sonntag 31.07.2011! geht da was? ich werd ab morgen wieder weniger die möglichkeit haben ins netz zu gelangen, viel leicht kann mich ja der ein oder andere auch via handy informieren...oder so ...


----------

